# GD Mafia game IV: World War of Warcraft



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

​
 This game will be a WoW theme game.


This game is also *closed set-up*. Meaning there is no role list available. Roles will only become known once certain ones are performed and when the player dies.



1. The moderator is not a player
2. There is no janitor or jester
3. There are 2 towns and a mafia.


*Game Rules*
Click  for basic game rules

You are responsible for being familiar with the rules of this game.
Please read them.

*ACTIVITY*

*Of all the rules in the OP you should read, this is the most important one thus all my emphasis. It will be mandatory to post at least twice per day phase, this is to discourage lurking, as it is custom for many low profile players to simply pop into a day phase and drop their vote and leave. Therefore I will require at least a second post that is not simply another vote change. The first time a player does not post twice (provided they've at least posted once), they will be  given a warning/reminder that they must post twice per phase.*

The game will be split up into two phases: Day and Night
*
DAY PHASE*

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, post your vote here using this format:
*
[VOTE LYNCH "INSERT NAME HERE"]*

I cannot stress enough how much I need you to vote like this, because your vote may be missed by me if you don't vote like this.

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one with...

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes for one person (majority = half +1)

The genders and fandoms of the characters may or may not reflect the gender and fandoms of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.
*
NIGHT PHASE*

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase. I will be gracious and allow one "LOL" type post during the night phase. If you make more than one post, you will be roleblocked next phase, three strikes - you're out.

During the night phase, the mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Godfathers must PM the moderators telling them their choice for the night's murder. If you have a night action, this would be the time to send those in as well. 

All actions sent-in are final, and it is up to the moderator's discretion if he will accept last-minute changes. 

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then your action will not get performed. You can send your night actions during the day phase, if you think you will not be online.

In addition, those who have day actions, I will allow you to send in your day actions early by submitting them during the night phase. However, this is absolutely an unchangeable course of action, as I will not allow you to make any changes once the day phase starts.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles subject to them.

*Role Revealing*

Role Revealing is *allowed.* However, I warn you to do so at your own discretion. The town has no idea if that role OR character is even in this game. 

I will not allow the posting of any screenshots or other forms of evidence of a role PM. You will be modkilled instantly if so.

*MISC INFO*

-DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia discussing it with other mafia). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

-You have the option of giving your items away to another player. 

-*All items except for the skull of Gulden gives the ability to[Kill] at night*.

-Items holders that are lynched item goes to a random player. If killed item goes to the attacker.

-I will only replace players in the first two phases. And players afterwards will be modkilled.[/U][/B]. *Don't get apathetic town.*

-Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread. If Mafia/Mason/worshiper you may continue to communicate with your teammates.

*Write-Ups*

-Game mechanics: If you have any other questions as to how certain abilities are used in my game (for example, protection abilities will cause investigations to fail), please inquire.

 Much credit for this should be given to WAD as I stole almost all of this from his Hou game.


*Win conditions*

-In this game there can be 7 different winners. One of the three Independents, Mafia, Alliance Town, Horde Town, or Both towns.

-In Order for one of the three independents to win is to simply be the last one standing. Or in the lich King's case, more Death Knights then other players.

-For the mafia to win is simply have more mafia then townies and independents.

-For the Alliance town to win they must eliminate the mafia, independents, and The leader of the Horde.

-For the Horde town to win they must eliminate the mafia, independents, and the leader of the alliance.

-For a Co town win they must eliminate the mafia, independents, and both of their town leaders.



_*DO NOT POST YET!*_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

*PLAYER LIST*​


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.*Sajin Illidan Stormrage*
2.Raven Rider
3. *Nova Vol'jin*
4.*WhataDrag*
5. *Marco Warrior*
6.*Federer Khadgar*
7.*Shark Skin Warrior*
8.*Gnome Shaman*
9.*Platinum Kil'jaeden*
10.*Buto Renjin*
11.Toreno
12.*LegendaryBeauty Sylvanas Windrunner*
13.*Awesome*
14.sarun uchiha
15.*JiriayaTheGallant Gelbin Mekkatorque*
16.*St. Lucifer Priest*
17.*Tia Halibel Kael'thas Sunstrider*
18. *aiyanah Velen*
19.*Chiba Rexxar*
20.*Bioness Magni Bronzebeard*
21.James
22.*Princess Ivy Thrall*
23.*AznKuchikiChick Bolvar Fordragon*
24.*Sito Hunter*
25.*Fireworks Lady Vashj*
26.Cycloid
27.*Hidden Nin Rogue*
28.*Shin - Zangetsu Mage*
29.*Final Giku Tenshou King Genn Greymane*
30.*Broly Death Knight*
31.*RemChu Lor'themar Theron*
32.*ChaosReaper Garrosh Hellscream*
33.*EntertheTao Mannoroth*
34.*Xerces Trade Prince Gallywix*
35.*blacklusterseph004[blackluster] Cairne Bloodhoof*
36.*R o f l c o p t e r*
37.*Ishamael Druid*
38.*MSAL Priest*
39.Narcissus
40.*Cloudkicker Varian Wrynn*




*Phase Actions*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*DAY PHASE 1 action*










*Night Phase 1 actions*








*Day phase 2 actions*
















*Night Phase 2 actions*







*Day phase 3 actions*









*Night Phase 3*







*Day Phase 4*





*Night Phase 4*





*DAY PHASE 5*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

*Items-*

*[Frostmourne]*-Goes through role blocks, and protections except Elune's.-*[Current Holder]*-[*Garona*]

*[Demon soul]*-Goes through roleblocks, cowards, bulletproof and protections except Elune's. Also if used for more then 3 phases user loses controls of all their actions and just kill for now on. All except, Deathwing, Lich King, and Godfather.-*[Current Holder]*- [*Deathwing*]


*[Shalamayne]*-Goes through role blocks and protections except elunes.*[Current Holder]- Lady Liadrin*


*[Skull of Gulden]*-Increases number of ability uses by 2. Except killing ones. One shots no longer limited to one shot.after 3 phases with the same person it is permanently destroyed but players keep boosted ability.-*[Current Holder]-[Jaina Proudmoure]*

[*Doom Hammer*]- Goes through role blocks and protections excepts elune's.*[Current Holder]-[Jaina Proudmoure]*


*DO NOT POST YET!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

​
_ Varian sat with the other heads of the Alliance in quiet for awhile. The war against the Burning Legion and Lich King seemed to be going well. They had succeeded in killing a general of the legion, Archimonde. And have dwindled the forces of The Lich King down. When it seemed everything was in line for the allince and Horde to truly take a great hold on this war, Deathwing decided to now was the time to destroy the world.

 As bad as that was it did no more harm the Alliance and Horde then to the scourge or Legion. But it was one more problem to deal with./B]


*Magni*: It feels like we are now in 3 pronged war! If dealing with the Legion and scourge were not bad enough now that crazed black dragon has decided to join the fray!

*Tyrande*: Which will surely mean more bodies for the Arthas to rebuild his line.

*Velen*: I do not think the bodies of those dead will be good for anybody as trashed as they are.

*Mekkatorque*: Yes but it buys him time.

*Greymane*: Tis a good thing he's no longer part of the legion other wise this would not be well.

*Varian*: Deathwing has presented us with a gift though. Did you see the power of the Demon Soul? Even the little piece he had left of it posses great power. Enough to finally rid of us Arthas and The legion...and the Horde.

 Everyone else at the meeting looked around a little uneasy. They wondered when this would come up after the incident at the Wrathgate, but did not know it would be this soon...

​
*Garrosh*: That was no accident, Cairne! That was retaliation for SOMEONE'S unapproved experiment killing so many allies.

*Sylvanas*: That was not of my doing. Garrosh, as I have told you before. And I will handle it when the time comes.

*[Cairne]*: Even with that said it seems our pact is crumbling with the Alliance. We can not afford this now at such a critical juncture.

*[Vol'jin]*: Dis could mean de end of all of us. 

*[Lor'themar Theron]*- I REFUSE to let Arthas or the traitor Kael'thas take this day.

*[Gallywix]*: Then how about just removing the instigators?

 Everyone looked at the Goblin with distaste, but could not argue with his logic. Some had on their minds that possibly one of the instigators of the current conflict between the Horde and Alliance is in this room...

​
*Illidan*: I should be the one that takes control of the legion here, fool! Your powers are not enough to hold their command!

*Kael'thas*: Ha! Like you did so well against The Lich King? Or when Deathwing emerged?

*Illidan*: The next time I come across him the result will be far different then last time-

*Mannoroth*-Besides neither of you shall be taking command of the legion here!

*Kael'thas*: And who else should it be? You? That is even more laughable then some simple doomguard doing it.

*Mannoroth*: No...he will.

Illidan and Kael'thas both turn to see Kil'jaeden emerge from the portal the mages and warlocks have been working on. They both salute the General and quietly listen to his plan to take control of the situation.

​
Arthas sat upon his throne deep in thought. The arrival of the black dragon has come at an opportune time. The Alliance and Horde could not simply ignore it, nor can the legion. This would thin their resources against him. It will give him time to bulster his ranks. With new Death Knights he can then take them all out at his leisure.

​
 He felt it was as good as a time as any to remind the world of his greatness. To remind the scourge, legion, alliance, and Horde who was truly in control of their lives. He would first make them suffer first before finally cleansing his world of their presence. He could just destroy them all....but why not have a little fun before then?

​
 Hogger rules!




*DAY PHASE 1 STARTS! PHASE WILL BE UNTIL 4 PM THURSDAY PACIFIC TO MAKE UP THE LATE START.*_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

JAMES CLEAR YOU INBOX YOU FOOL SO I CAN GIVE YOU ROLE!


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2011)

Wrong James Vasto .

The james we know doesn't have him pm box filled, just click on his profile and send him a pm that way.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

So yes I have done that thank you....


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2011)

Hello guys and gals!
Let's have some fun.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

Is there a role list?


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

no role list eh :33 these closed games are getting more and more popular


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2011)

I was the first one to do a closed role list game IIRC .

So I am glad they have had a resurgence in popularity .


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

I never played a game without one. this is weird


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

which game was that plat. i don't think i was a part of it


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2011)

OBD Mafia 1.

My first NBA game, so yeah you weren't a part of it .


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

Subscribing. It is time.


----------



## Marco (May 11, 2011)

Posting to subscribe.


----------



## Sito (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 11, 2011)

Well this could get amusing.

*[Vote Lynch sarun uchiha]

*Usually I'd go with Nova first, but that would be too obvious.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2011)

Checking in


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

vld how do we get them items? :33


----------



## Scar (May 11, 2011)

That's what I want to know, what roles are capable of stealing items and what not

*[Vote Lynch AznKuchikiChick]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

i'd love to have a killing ability


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> vld how do we get them items? :33



Aw my bad. If the holder is lynched it goes to someone random. If killed, the killer gets it. If stolen...well the thief gets it.


----------



## Sito (May 11, 2011)

Probably have to kill them, if lynch probably random.

efin ninjad.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 11, 2011)

Wow, so this game finally stared..

I read the OP. Soo this game, it has 7 different team that has different objectives from each other?


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]

*


----------



## Juri (May 11, 2011)

And it begins.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 11, 2011)

Items look pretty darn cool.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Wow, so this game finally stared..
> 
> I read the OP. Soo this game, it has 7 different team that has different objectives from each other?



 Mafia can win, 1 of the 3 independents can win, town 1 can win, town 2 can win, or town 1 and town 2 can win together. You got it now?


----------



## Toreno (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*

No need to think on day one.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

wow game is on
*[vote lynch toreno]*


----------



## Marco (May 11, 2011)

This will be very tough because of the numerous factions and closed role list.


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

I think that'll make it an interesting game.

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*

The guy is just a blight, and it needs to be wiped out, plain and simple.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

if there is a gov save xerc ploxxie
< not a mason


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

Save Xerces?

Who in their right mind would want to save Xerces?


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

lol, xerc is actually a pretty decent player


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

But a horrible person.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

i dont mind that part


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

Have some standards aiyanah.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

maybe on another phase
i wasn't expecting this game to have a closed set-up but that'll make my role easier to play i guess
you guys can lynch xerc if you want to, i'm not so keen on easy bandwagons


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

why save xerces though aiya? he'll just point anyone who opposes him as mafia


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

debatable, only times he's openly claimed i'm mafia is when i have been mafia
when i've been town he's made no such claims at all


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2011)

Find I'll agree with aiyanah for now
*
[Change Vote Lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

1.Sajin
2.Raven Rider
3. Nova->*Xerces*
4.WhataDrag
5. Marco
6.Federer
7.Shark Skin
8.Gnome
9.Platinum
10.Buto Renjin
11.Toreno->*Xerces*
12.LegendaryBeauty
13.Awesome
14.sarun uchiha
15.JiriayaTheGallant
16.St. Lucifer
17.Tia Halibel
18. aiyanah->*toreno*
19.Chiba
20.Bioness->Xerces->*toreno*
21.James
22.Princess Ivy
23.AznKuchikiChick
24.Sito->*Xerces*
25.Fireworks
26.Cycloid
27.Hidden Nin
28.Shin - Zangetsu
29.Final Giku Tenshou->*sarun uchiha*
30.Broly
31.RemChu
32.ChaosReaper
33.EntertheTao
34.Xerces
35.blacklusterseph004[blackluster]
36.R o f l c o p t e r
37.Ishamael
38.MSAL
39.Narcissus->*Xerces*
40.Cloudkicker->*AznKuchikiChick*

Xerces-4
toreno-2
aznkuchikichick-1
sarun uchiha-1


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch MSAL]*


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> maybe on another phase
> i wasn't expecting this game to have a closed set-up but that'll make my role easier to play i guess
> you guys can lynch xerc if you want to, i'm not so keen on easy bandwagons



And your reasoning for trying to start a wagon on Toreno is...?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

why dont you just go with the flow aiyanah


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Toreno]*

I too, am a fan of the Xerces.

EDIT: 10k


----------



## Jeroen (May 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*

Aiy. smh


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 11, 2011)

I think Xerces is gonna get daykilled like he was in every other game I played with him, and his posts are actually pretty entertaining (for the lol factor).

*[Vote Lynch Toreno]*

Dude never contributes shit, so we should wagon him and provoke a response.


----------



## Sajin (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Nova]*

Better than Xerces or Toreno


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2011)

So role revealing is allowed however, being given that there are factions like this it is not wise to role reveal or even to faction hint, this will be interesting


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

Xerces hasn't even had a chance to play, yet again. Toreno? Why Toreno? Is it just a random name?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Toreno]*

JTG has a point.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> And your reasoning for trying to start a wagon on Toreno is...?


i'm not trying to start a bandwagon on toreno
all i did was cast a vote
if it turns into a bandwagon then -shrug-

i am tempted to change to nova for asking why i didn't go with flow


----------



## Shark Skin (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch St.Lucifer]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

DAY PHASE UPDATE!!!!

_ The goblin was in a great mood as he walked back towards the horde side of the camp. He had just made a killing off some poor sap of a mage of the alliance._


??????:50 gold for a painted over 50 silver relic! Man do I love war!

Mage: I knew you could never trust a Goblin.

_The Mage in question suddenly appeared before the goblin's eyes. He was not pleased what he just heard. He fealt a proper punishment was in order._

??????: h-H-Hey pal sorry b-b-b-but all deals are final!

Mage:....


?????:Besides we have a no aggression act between our two factions. If you kill me, you will surely be executed!

Mage:There are worst things then death...like losing all you know!


Mage uses his [Spellsteal] on ??????


Mage: keep the 50 gold...with your talents now I am sure I will be making way more then that.

_The Mage leaves the goblin to weep over his loss_


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

lol mage


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Xerces]*


----------



## Toreno (May 11, 2011)

Seriously? 

If it comes down to it I'll role reveal to prevent this lynch...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

And then disappear and never contribute until it's a blue moon again. It's between you, Xerces, and Nova. I'm incredibly tempted to lynch you.

*[Vote lynch Nova]*

But you're intelligent, when you do contribute. I'm killing the cancer first.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

ANYONE WITH DAY ACTIONS SEND THEM. IF YOU ALREADY SENT THEM BUT WANT TO CHANGE YOUR MIND SEND THEM. i WILL BE GONE FOR QUITE A FEW HOURS. WHEN I GET BACK i WILL START WRITING DOWN THE DAY ACTIONS I HAVE.


----------



## Marco (May 11, 2011)

VLD mad....


----------



## Toreno (May 11, 2011)

The reason I don't really contribute is because most of the stuff you guys come up with seems legit, so my contributions are normally "vote lynch someone" and say a stupid one liner. Which usually gets me lynched or killed late in the game. 

But if you want contribution from me I can contribute more to find mafia in this game. I'm not that good at finding mafia, but I can try to some degree.  

I know this is a closed role list game which is interesting, because my role revealing may not convince some, because I could simply be lying. I'm usually against role revealing no matter what side I'm on, simply because mafia can kill me during the night or day phase and town loses a good player in the process. _I will hint though that I'm a durable player in this game._ 

The "potential" mafia threats I would look at are the people that have jumped on my bandwagon with little to no reason at all behind it. Some have voiced their reason to lynching me, but there are some that jumped way too quick. Other potential mafia threats are the ones that are currently "joking" around and voting for random people. 

The lynch on Xerces is probably the better option, simply because he accuses anyone that votes for him as being mafia. Also his personality is annoying to me and many others.

*TLR*

I'll contribute more to finding mafia, me being a durable character this game, and the lynch on xerces is a better option.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

If you provide reasoning like that, you won't be seen as a liability. Good job.


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

I don't like the way St. Lucifer voted for himself, it just seems condescending, like its some clever way to get people not to even think about lynching him. Plus if he has a death wish, I say give it to him.

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

Toreno defended himself.

Still don't ever like policy lynching Xerces.

Self-voters get.

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2011)

Just  stop being so passive Toreno, you gotta be more assertive!

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Toreno (May 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer's vote on himself is quite suspicious. It's what I'm saying in terms of joke votes. I know it's early in the game, but votes like that are suspicious. It's not beneficial to town in anyway, especially if you're town.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

If Toreno is new I'd understand what he means. I also didn't say shit in my first few games and just agreed with what ither active townies said but now I can't shut up. 

*[Change Vote Lynch St Lucifer]*

I'm suspecting a more of a stupid townie here. You put yourself in a pickle you best be ready to remove yourself.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch msal]*
because he's started inactifagging


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

i dont think a mafia would vote for his self


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

A third party might, which means he could have a sweet weapon.


----------



## Toreno (May 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> i dont think a mafia would vote for his self



It's possible if you look at it a certain way. 

No one's voting for him, so why not throw a vote out for himself in a joking way. It's the first phase and no one will take it seriously which seems to be common on the first day phase. Plus what you said is what most people will think when looking at his vote.

He could be town though, I'd like to hear his defense before I vote for him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

why were people voting toreno in the first place?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

Toreno said:


> It's possible if you look at it a certain way.
> 
> No one's voting for him, so why not throw a vote out for himself in a joking way. It's the first phase and no one will take it seriously which seems to be common on the first day phase. Plus what you said is what most people will think when looking at his vote.
> 
> He could be town though, I'd like to hear his defense before I vote for him.



idk, we should just kill the troll first and go from there imo


----------



## Toreno (May 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> idk, we should just kill the troll first and go from there imo



Troll = Xerces _imo_

He hasn't come in yet, but when he does I can't wait to see his defense. 

*EDIT*: People were voting for me because I'm very quiet in mafia games and I never contribute to the discussions.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

yeh thats what i meant by troll


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't like the way St. Lucifer voted for himself, it just seems condescending, like its some clever way to get people not to even think about lynching him. Plus if he has a death wish, I say give it to him.
> 
> *[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*



I pretty much agree with this.


*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Ishamael (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

If you vote yourself, I'll vote for you as well. 

Personally I prefer closed role games, makes it much more fun when you have no idea as to what could potentially happen.


----------



## MSAL (May 11, 2011)

Game start 

A lot of teams in this game, will make it very interesting to see if the teams vote as a faction or individually.

I dont like policy lynching, people should be given a chance to play, and it rarely gets anywhere, so i wont be voting Xerces.

Toreno is always lurks, so its pointless trying to claim him as anything, although i see he did a goo job defending himself.

I will however vote for Nova, based on the fact he is awol from alot of games, and at least Toreno does contribute when he puts effort forth.

*[VOTE LYNCH NOVA]*

@ aiyanah......smh aiy, i keep telling you im very busy atm, so i can only get on infrequently atm. Plus, you change bandwagons more than i change socks,and you have an habitual process of doing this ambiguous process everytime.

@Lucy - Self- voting is bad, even on day one, as its an easy bandwagon for apathetic voting from townies and for mafia to escape the day phase unscathed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

MSAL said:
			
		

> I will however vote for Nova, based on the fact he is awol from alot of games, and at least Toreno does contribute when he puts effort forth.
> 
> [VOTE LYNCH TORENO]



...

?


----------



## MSAL (May 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> ...
> 
> ?



Proof that my mind is in a galaxy far far away atm


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]

*
Luci has at the self voting since that LM's game. But it is unlikely for Luci to get Jester roles in both HoU and this game too. Plus, self-voting seems to be a common stategy nowadays and needs to be eliminated.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

An example is being made here today.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Game start
> 
> 
> I will however vote for Nova, based on the fact he is awol from alot of games, and at least Toreno does contribute when he puts effort forth.
> ...



i just havent been in a mafia game for quite awhile


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Xerces]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 11, 2011)

Posting....

*[Vote lynch St Lucifer]*


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch Xerces]*





Bioness said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Xerces]*



Noworries smileys are really suspicious nowadays


----------



## Sito (May 11, 2011)

im not mafia


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

Not using them is suspicious


----------



## Sito (May 11, 2011)

vote lynch wad

cuase he doesnt use em.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

Someone needs to check my post history


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

People are just thinking too much, there's nothing suspicious about.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

Is this mandatory now? Far be it from me to be the combo breaker.


----------



## Sito (May 11, 2011)

st lucifer doesnt use them, so........


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

I'd rather not lynch St. Lucifer. He's probably a jester like always. 

*[vote lynch sarun uchiha]*


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

Hey Awesome, where's ur noworries? We don't take kindly to ur kind 'round 'ere.


----------



## MSAL (May 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> i just havent been in a mafia game for quite awhile



Im still waiting for your Star Wars game


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

I use a noworrie every 100 posts I think. Once I hit 3.5k I'll use one


----------



## Sajin (May 11, 2011)

Surprised so few people are voting for Nova.


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

I was thinking about it, but I've only played with him once (he did kill me within 30mins of the game starting though).


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I was thinking about it, but I've only played with him once (he did kill me within 30mins of the game starting though).



lol stupid bomb


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

MSAL said:


> @ aiyanah......smh aiy, i keep telling you im very busy atm, so i can only get on infrequently atm. Plus, you change bandwagons more than i change socks,and you have an habitual process of doing this ambiguous process everytime.


there is always a reason behind the process


----------



## MSAL (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> there is always a reason behind the process



Of course there is...aiya reasons


----------



## Scar (May 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'd rather not lynch St. Lucifer. He's probably a jester like always.
> 
> *[vote lynch sarun uchiha]*



Did you read the first post? There are no Jesters.



VastoLorDae said:


> 1. The moderator is not a player
> 2. There is no janitor or jester
> 3. There are 2 towns and a mafia.


----------



## Chibason (May 11, 2011)

Xerces is cool with me...and funny as shit. 

Plus, it's always been my policy to lynch those who vote for themselves. 
*
[Vote Lynch St Luci]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Of course there is...aiya reasons


indeed, being busy doesn't exempt you from being mafia al


----------



## MSAL (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> indeed, being busy doesn't exempt you from being mafia al



Damn life schedule smh


Next time i will re-schedule ;tomatroll


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

yeah, keeping my vote on you al


----------



## MSAL (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> yeah, keeping my vote on you al



Keep derping friend.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

Ah, okay. I don't really like it when St. Lucifer votes himself though. I'll stick with sarun


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

thats a minimalist answer al

i also wonder what xerc's reaction to not being lynched will be?


----------



## MSAL (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> thats a minimalist answer al



Its what i swear by


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

alright 
i actually have no reason to seek info this game
i should just fly under the radar


----------



## Xerces (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*

Simply put, _'he'_ is nothing more than a swine. I've conversed with Bioness on numerous occasions, and each time I was left thoroughly disgusted. He is a twisted individual and consequently the perfect pawn for mafia scum.

He must be removed from this forum, and his exodus here will only facilitate that. Regardless of his allegiance, we must tie the noose around his neck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *[Vote Lynch Bioness]*
> 
> Simply put, _'he'_ is nothing more than a swine. I've conversed with Bioness on numerous occasions, and each time I was left thoroughly disgusted. He is a twisted individual and consequently the perfect pawn for mafia scum.
> 
> He must be removed from this forum, and his exodus here will only facilitate that. Regardless of his allegiance, we must tie the noose around his neck.



Well fucking shit


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

ldestfuckingryoma


----------



## Ishamael (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> alright
> i actually have no reason to seek info this game
> *i should just fly under the radar*


Your on your way with a post like that.

I assume that the two town factions are the Horde and Alliance?


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

^ as stated in the op, yes


----------



## Chibason (May 11, 2011)

Dat Xerces


----------



## MSAL (May 11, 2011)

Lol!

Classic Xerces rhetoric.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2011)

Xerces is playing?

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*

Why? Because fuck him


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Xerces]*

I don't care even if he is town, that post is enough to warrant my vote.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

smh, look at what xerces got himself into


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

Did anyone stop to think that St. Lucifer might be a jester before mindlessly jumping on his self-started wagon?


----------



## Chibason (May 11, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Did anyone stop to think that St. Lucifer might be a jester before mindlessly jumping on his self-started wagon?



Yes, it was mentioned..and then someone pointed out that OP says "NO jesters"


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

OMG Xerces lol! I can't believe people always want to get rid of this guy. 

His continued presence is vital.


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Yes, it was mentioned..and then someone pointed out that OP says "NO jesters"



Indeed it does.

Carry on.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

i really want to see xerc live past day 1
this is bound to be magical if he does


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

xerces is entertaining though.


----------



## Xerces (May 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[change vote lynch Xerces]*
> 
> I don't care even if he is town, that post is enough to warrant my vote.



And what exactly about my previous post _'warranted'_ your vote? Was it the fact that I outlined Bioness' hubris and capacity for mafia scum? Or maybe you are yet another irrational voter, foaming at the mouth, just waiting to jump on the easiest bandwagon. Either way, your single post has shown _everyone_ your sympathetic views towards the mafia. 

Town, if we want to make a serious and concerted effort in winning this game and thwarting the mafia scum, our actions must be made with a rational reasoning. Abandon your innate instinct to conform to the latest bandwagon, in an attempt to 'fly under the radar'. *Take initiative, and lynch Bioness.*


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

The latest bandwagon is you, dXerpces.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

Lol @ irony regarding comment of hubris.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

lol
just to see what happens 
*[change vote lynch bioness]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch bioness]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

Nova and Broly
you guys suddenly following a xerces vote 
if bio is scum you too are probably scum with him


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch narcissus]* 

you so mafia


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Bioness]*


----------



## Toreno (May 11, 2011)

Xerces comes in and ignores all votes on him and post only twice and gets a bandwagon going on Bioness. 

His posts hold power I guess.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

People are actually joining the wagon on Bioness... that *Xerces* started? Out of spite?


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> People are actually joining the wagon on Bioness... that *Xerces* started? Out of spite?


you have no idea how accurate xerc can be 
if he's mafia...
-shrug-


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

I didn't know he had Mio like powers. Do tell.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

lol xerc

-transformers game
>lists 5 suspects on day 1 while being bandwagoned
>3 of them are mafia
>i am one of them, i was mafia lol

-paranoia agent game
>claims i'm mafia on day 1
>yep, i was mafia

any other game he's been in and hasn't called me mafia i haven't been mafia
he's one of the 4 that can read me as scum/town correctly
either way, i have faith in his scumdar
come at me


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Bioness]*

I'll see how it turns out. If Bioness is mafia, I'll leave Xerces alone. If he's not, it's back to the gallows with him.


----------



## Sajin (May 11, 2011)

We're actually following Xerces's suggestion? 
















































Sure why not :33 *[Change vote lynch Bioness]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

lol a xerces inspired bandwagon actually happening
mafia games are in a good place


----------



## MSAL (May 11, 2011)

Lol @ Xerces bandwagon. Interesting.

Fine, lets see what happens.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH BIONESS]*


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

Xerces is a damn troll, I have trouble doing anything he suggests. I'm keeping my vote the same for now.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

i am suggesting you lynch bioness
that should fix it, right?


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

No, you're only doing it because of Xerces. It's like his aura permeates through everybody, its frightening.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

He is the Merciful Usurper


----------



## Scar (May 11, 2011)

So when Bioness flips town everyone will lynch Xerxes who will also flip town, wasting 2 phases and the mafia will say "just as planned" in their qt 
Just expressing my thought on how this is going to work out....


----------



## Sito (May 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch bioness]*

 fucking xerces 

lets see where this takes us


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> So when Bioness flips town everyone will lynch Xerxes who will also flip town, wasting 2 phases and the mafia will say "just as planned" in their qt
> Just expressing my thought on how this is going to work out....



A person only says this when they are worried about someone, so you're worried about Bioness, are the?


----------



## Sito (May 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> A person only says this when they are worried about someone, so you're worried about Bioness, are the?



or just wants to look like town if they come up town.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

if x flips town blahblahblah
just lynch bioness 
wtf do you have to lose?


----------



## Scar (May 11, 2011)

Just don't like the way the lynch has transpired off players who already had a good amount of votes. Basically I'm getting a bad vibe, nothing more than that


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

< has nothing to lose from this lynch


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah confirmed for Deathwing?


----------



## Scar (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> if x flips town blahblahblah
> just lynch bioness
> wtf do you have to lose?



You've already made it clear you don't care ab who's mafia or who's town. Player x flipping town =/= blahblahbla.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

so what does a goblin stealin 50 gold have anything to do with usefulness as an ability :33


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

WoW gold is srs business.


----------



## Sito (May 11, 2011)

theres gold? my guy cant get gold


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *[Vote Lynch Bioness]*
> 
> Simply put, _'he'_ is nothing more than a swine. I've conversed with Bioness on numerous occasions, and each time I was left thoroughly disgusted. He is a twisted individual and consequently the perfect pawn for mafia scum.
> 
> He must be removed from this forum, and his exodus here will only facilitate that. Regardless of his allegiance, we must tie the noose around his neck.


Are people getting on bandwagon out of this post?


----------



## Sito (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, if anything we find out bioness wasnt mafia


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

inb4 your all surprised later on if this wagon gets reversed
< is not deathwing
< is not mafia
< is not horde


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> Yeah, if anything we find out bioness wasnt mafia


why should any potential townie get be sacrificed to see their loyalty out of one spite post that call to lynch for extremely dubious reasons.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

bawwwwwwww
just lynch bioness


----------



## Scar (May 11, 2011)

Sarun, glad i'm not the only one who found this lynch odd.
Now someone tell me wtf gold had to do with anything? I thought that ish was only for write up purposes


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> inb4 your all surprised later on if this wagon gets reversed
> < is not deathwing
> < is not mafia
> < is not horde



Well, horde is a town so is there something to worry about it?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2011)

People following Derpces? smh guys just smh


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

follow the wagon buto



Princess Ivy said:


> Well, horde is a town so is there something to worry about it?


i dont know if the horde might be masoned
so i'm just covering my bases


----------



## Chibason (May 11, 2011)

Xerces scumdar is automatic
*
[Change Vote Lynch Bioness]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Bioness]*

Alright i'll follow Derpces but if Bio ends up Mafia this is only gonna inflate his ego.


----------



## Scar (May 11, 2011)

Don't know a damn thing ab WoW except for the OP and my role but... this is the set up im thinking:
14 Alliance 
14 Horde 
9 Mafia 
3 independants.

300 Posts get! And dnt  at my low ass post count, It's an acclomplishment to me


----------



## Scar (May 11, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Bioness]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE!!!*

*The voodoo...*

_The troll assassin felt it was time to make a move. He moved quietly through the camp towards his target. He knew this individual had quite a bit of influence on the forces. Trolls do not think one person should have so much power, it could cause some future strife. It was best left to it's leaders.

 He crept up towards the open window and looked inside. The troll saw that his target was having a heated argument with another person. That was good, it made his job all the more easier. He looked around to see that no one was around then positioned himself for the strike.


 Before he can get it off the person he was arguing with let out a great wail knocking his target out. But the wail did not stop at ???????, whomever his target was arguing with must have also spotted him because it knocked him from his position.

  He caught himself before he fell on his head and fled. Though he failed in his kill, he had a pretty good idea who else that was in that room. The troll did wonder what the argument was about though._


​
_Sylvanas stalked off from her meeting with ?????? not please on how it went. She did not like the answer she got so the banshee queen let her frustration be known very very loudly. He may have so much influence but it will not matter at the end of this day. Her frustration. Extended towards the troll at the window as well. She knew who he was and will have a talk with him later about that course of action he took.

 She was to deep in thought to notice the first rain of glowing green rocks to rain down on this area of the camp before it happened. It seems the burning legion was on the attack today. The troops quickly rallied around her to combat the legion that were starting to descend down upon them, lead by a familiar figure._

Sylvanas: Illidan...

Illidan:Today you finally die, dark lady.

_Sylvanas quickly launched a few volley of arrows towards the rapidly descending figure. Illidan easily batted them away with his weapons and engaged her in close ranged combat. All around them the battle raged, but the other combatants left these two a wide birth to duel. Illidan knew it would not be long before the rest of the forces of the alliance/horde came and wipe this attack force out so he had to take care of this quickly._

Illidan: Normally I would welcome this combat, but this is a job. Sorry my lady!

_ With that he cast one spell that shocked the dark lady and then another that launched one of his own men at her. Sylvanas was knocked off balance long enough for Illidan to plunge one of his blades through her chest and then the other for good measure. The dark lady slowly slid down to her knees as the blades withdrew from her. She slumped to her side not to long after with a look of mild shock on her face._


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



_As ??????? looked down at her a Warlock hit him from behind with [Drain Life] ability. This stunned him and the alliance Mage thought to take advantage of this with the bazooka he just made, thanks to a certain goblin. He took aim and fired it at ???????. But at the last second ?????? dodged out of the way and the missile missed and hit a Death Knight of the horde killing him._

Mageooooh.....that was not my intentions.

_The last of the burning legion was quickly laid to waste with the arrival of some more fighters. The alliance and horde won this day, but it seems at the cost of one of their leaders. Or so they thought. Garrosh moved himself towards the front of the group of people standing around Sylvanas's body as the val'kyr arrived. He eyed them with mistrust and pointed down at Sylvanas._

Garrosh: Fix her!

_ Agatha, Arthura, and Daschla slowly look at each other then nod. With their power they sacrifice themselves and revive the Dark lady. Sylvanas came to, but immediately knew she had lost far more then just her duel. Sylvanas could no longer reenforce the troops here with more forsaken. she had more val'kyr, but they were back at the undercity where they were to create more forsaken for her people._

*[??????? tried to assassinate ??????? but was role blocked by Sylvanas]

[Illidan killed Sylvanas, but Sylvanas was revived by her val'kyr. She can no longer use them.]

[Warlock used drain life ability on ?????? and now has 2 lives.]

[Mage killed Broly the Death Knight for the Horde.]*

*Death Knight*-
[Corpse Explosion]-May send in the name of a player killed during the last night phase. Kills the player who killed the player. One shot.
[Raise Dead]-Can use a dead player to summon a ghoul. One shot.
[Ghoule]Has a 50% chance to kill a player. or protect the DK. In doing either will destroy it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

for the record....when yous end an action...make sure it has the word "Day action" or "Night action" the title.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

> [Mage killed Broly the Death Knight for the Horde.]



Broly getting Day 1'd holy fuck I thought I'd never see it


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Bioness]*
> 
> Alright i'll follow Derpces but if Bio ends up Mafia this is only gonna inflate his ego.


he could just be selling out his own team
its always a viable strategy


----------



## Sito (May 12, 2011)

^does anyone remember that naruto game where wad was naruto and sold out sasuke? :ho it was when the leaf village was mafia and mist ninjas was town. 

Looks like im still in this game


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 12, 2011)

Death Knight? Is that Arthas?
Why is he on the horde's side?

And don't we get to see the role and abilities of dead players? :33


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 12, 2011)

Confusing actions.  Still think items look pretty bitchin.

*[Vote Bioness]*

I can afford to put a bit of day one faith in Xerces.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

all these abilities in the write up are so weird 

life drain, revive, bazooka(?), lol


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Death Knight? Is that Arthas?
> Why is he on the horde's side?
> 
> And don't we get to see the role and abilities of dead players? :33



Death Knight is a class, Arthas is one. The first death knights were created by the Horde.

/WoW nerd


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 12, 2011)

Aw, Okay.. Thanks for the information

So I'll just assume the horde's death knights are generic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

*VOTE UPDATE!*

1.Sajin->Nova->*Bioness*
2.Raven Rider->*MSAL*
3. Nova->Xerces->*bioness*
4.WhataDrag->Toreno->*St. Lucifer*
5. Marco
6.Federer->*Xerces*
7.Shark Skin->*St.Lucifer*
8.Gnome->*St. Lucifer*
9.Platinum->*Xerces*
10.Buto Renjin->Xerces->*Bioness*
11.Toreno->*Xerces*
12.LegendaryBeauty->*Nova*
13.Awesome->sarun uchiha->Xerces->*Bioness*
14.sarun uchiha->*St. Lucifer*
15.JiriayaTheGallant->*Toreno*
16.St. Lucifer-> *St. Lucifer*
17.Tia Halibel
18. aiyanah->toreno->msal->*bioness*
19.Chiba->St Luci->*Bioness*
20.Bioness->Xerces->toreno->St. Lucifer->*Xerces*
21.James->*narcissus*
22.Princess Ivy->*Bioness*
23.AznKuchikiChick
24.Sito->Xerces->*bioness*
25.Fireworks
26.Cycloid
27.Hidden Nin->*Bioness*
28.Shin - Zangetsu->no lynch->toreno->*St Lucifer*
29.Final Giku Tenshou->*sarun uchiha*
30.Broly->*Bioness*
31.RemChu->*St. Lucifer*
32.ChaosReaper
33.EntertheTao
34.Xerces->Bioness
35.blacklusterseph004[blackluster]->*St Lucifer*
36.R o f l c o p t e r->*XERCES*
37.Ishamael->St. Lucifer
38.MSAL->NOVA->*BIONESS*
39.Narcissus->*Xerces*
40.Cloudkicker->AznKuchikiChick->St. Lucifer->*Bioness*

*Bioness*-11
*MSAL*-1
*St. Lucifer*-7
*Xerces*-5
*Nova*-1
*Toreno*-1
*narcissus*-1
*sarun uchiha*-1


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

he probably had a dark role, like killing or something, since its a death knight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

I gotta post I think 1 or 2 more actions.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Death Knight? Is that Arthas?
> Why is he on the horde's side?
> 
> *And don't we get to see the role and abilities of dead players?* :33



 Done, it is now at the bottom of the write up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

oooh, thats a cool role


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 12, 2011)

All the abilities I pretty much know by heart


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE!*

​
_Things settled down after the attack on the alliance/horde fortress. A thief slumped around not in high spirits. She had thought she could get a good prize from big game, but it wielded nothing. She started to plan her next target as she went back on patrol in the shadows.

 Over on the alliance side, two individuals were discussing some other personal matter in private combat._

Magni: ye a fool to go along with Varian's plan. It does us no good to be plotting such deceit now of all times!

Greymane:And why not? We have firm control of the situation. This is now more then ever the perfect time to strike those monsters down along with the demons.

Magni:But what about your honor? Your pride? Does it mean nothing to you?

Greymane: I would throw it away for Gilneas and the recovery of Lordaeron for us humans.

Magni: Me and my men will have no part of this plot of Varians.

Greymane:I am sorry to hear that...I hope your Muradin will be more cooperative...after grieving your death!

_ With this King Greymane attacked the Dwarven King with more viciousness. But Magni was more then skilled enough to block and strike back with equal blow. When it seemed that magni would take control of this fight, Greymane pulled out his trump card by Transforming into a Worgen. With new strength and speed Magni finally fell below the king of Gilneas's blows.

 Greymane regretted what he had to do, but it had to be done. For the Alliance. He covered up his body and hid it somewhere far away._


[King Genn Greymane *[Transformed]* and killed Bioness Magni Bronzebeard]

*Magni Bronzebeard*-
[Vigillante]-You may kill a player every night.
[Protector]-May protect someone at night. If person is targeted you will die in their place. but in doing so will reveal the attacker.
[Subordinate]-You use one of your dwarves to carry out the action you do not choose to use that night but with only a 505% chance of success.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Whelp, what now? Xerces?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

Self-voters get.

Cloudkicker is also immensely suspicious. But that can be saved for the night phase.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 12, 2011)

Ouch, that's got to be a blow to the ego.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> [Subordinate]-You use one of your dwarves to carry out the action you do not choose to use that night but with only a 505% chance of success.



Only a 505% percent chance .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Only a 505% percent chance .


Yeah only 505%


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2011)

That's a very high success rate.


----------



## Xerces (May 12, 2011)

The wheels are in motion, all they needed was a little _push_.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 12, 2011)

Wha--? 
I'm speechless now.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 12, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Wha--?
> I'm speechless now.



You weren't expecting that to happen? This game has been full of amusing twists from the very start.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE*


​
_ The Lich King felt the death of a powerful warrior not to long after. he had to have it as his first of many more powerful Death Knights. He sent out a good amount of scourge to attack  the fortress. This provided the distraction one of his special minions needed to retrieve the body.

 After the scourge retrieved the body they quickly retreated back to their master. The Lich King waited at the ritual site. When they brought the body he immediately started on the process. When he was finished, the former Dwarven King awoken the first of Arthas's new Death Knights._


[*Bioness Magni Bronzebeard* has been transformed into a Death Knight by the *Lich King*]

*[Death Knight]*-
[Scourge Death Knight]-Player can not vote but can not be killed or lynched by anything except the power of the demon soul.


----------



## Jαmes (May 12, 2011)

Well that was just stupid 

*[vote lynch xerces]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Yeah only 505%





Narcissus said:


> That's a very high success rate.



50% you smart asses.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 12, 2011)

I find that to be peculiar.

*[Change Vote Lynch Xerces]

*I mean what the hell, it can't hurt, right?


----------



## Olivia (May 12, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

Way to busy today to actually do anything.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

*[change vote lynch xerces]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 12, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch Xerces]*

Sacrficial pawn, eh?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 12, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Xerces]*

Going back to who i originally voted for.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

This is why you never trust Xerces people .


----------



## Sito (May 12, 2011)

would go for xerces  but i want him in for atleast another phase 

*[change vote lynch lucifer]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

smh xerces, i had faith in you not to spite lynch


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 12, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> smh xerces, i had faith in you not to spite lynch



Now you know


----------



## Juri (May 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*

smh


----------



## Scar (May 12, 2011)

I called it, I knew that lynch was fucked up. Also called the vote change to Xerxes. And now I'm suspicious? Aiyanah and the others who were pushing the lynch need to "taken care of" tonight. Investigated etc....


----------



## Scar (May 12, 2011)

And i'll join the *[Vote Lynch Xerxes]* movement


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

Why did I wake up to find everyone on the Bioness wagon? I thought it was between Xerces and the self-voter? smh town.


----------



## Bioness (May 12, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with you people!

You have found your way here, because you are among the few gifted with true vision in a world cursed with blindness. You can see through the fog that hangs over this world like a shroud, and grasp where true power lies. Fix your eyes upon your crude hands: the sinew, the soft meat, the dark blood coursing within. It is a weakness; a crippling flaw.... A joke played by the Creators upon their own creations. The sooner you come to accept your condition as a defect, the sooner you will find yourselves in a position to transcend it. Through our Master, all things are possible. His power is without limit, and his will unbending. Those who oppose him will be destroyed  utterly, and those who serve -- who serve wholly, unquestioningly, with  utter devotion of mind and soul -- elevated to heights beyond your ken.


Bow before me!! And the Ruler of the World! The Lich King!


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 12, 2011)

lol wtf is this shit man...

_*[Change Vote Xerces]*_


----------



## Awesome (May 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch Derpces]*

I said I would, and I am. I was hoping for mafia and all I got was nothing.


----------



## Jαmes (May 12, 2011)

this has been a derp phase


----------



## Marco (May 12, 2011)

Well, Xerces did his thing. I doubt he's mafia though. What kind of mafia would do something like this? But it's Xerces.

*[VOTE LYNCH Xerces]*

I'm suspicious of Sito, Cloudkicker, and Awesome for now. And then there's aiyanah. Totally scum. And LB too, if she's playing. :33


----------



## Chibason (May 12, 2011)

Xerces led us astray? 

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Sajin (May 12, 2011)

Don't quite get it, who did Bioness claim? An Alliance Death Knight?


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 12, 2011)

Bioness is basically an independent serial killer now along with the Lich King.


----------



## Sajin (May 12, 2011)

Nevermind, just read the updates.

*[Change vote lynch Xerces]* Can't say I really want to lynch him though, he's funny.


----------



## Bioness (May 12, 2011)

You will all fall against the might of the Lich King!!!


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

*[change vote lynch cycloid]*
lich king get


----------



## Jeroen (May 12, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you have no idea how accurate xerc can be



:galaxyryoma
Accurate... lol no.

Also, lol at people following Xerces. Just.. lol.

smh


----------



## Toreno (May 12, 2011)

Keeping my vote on Xerces... 

I believe we need to gather some kind of list for the investigators to go by for this phase. Potential threats in the game.


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> :galaxyryoma
> Accurate... lol no.
> 
> Also, lol at people following Xerces. Just.. lol.
> ...


smh rofl, smh
if i had governor powers i would totally save xerc


----------



## Jeroen (May 12, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> smh rofl, smh
> if i had governor powers i would totally save xerc



Shake your head all you want, aiy, but Xerces's scumdar is Hiruzen-tier at best.


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

alright rofl


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

I am about to go to sleep. When i wake up the phase will be over. I will still be accepting day phase abilities. Still waiting on confirmation on one.


Also Tia Has an excuse not to be active the next couple of phases. If anyone else also has a reason, please let me know.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Xerces]* I knew this would happen.


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

gnome is teh mafia
how could you have known someone wasn't mafia beforehand?


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

I'm talking about since Bioness was killed narb.


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

nice deflection 
i'll just sit tight and hope not to get towned


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE*

​
_Gelbin questioned the sanity of his unlikely partner as they put the finishing touches on their secret weapon. He knows goblins are intelligent in their own weird way, but this one seemed a little off. When he first got the request he thought about simply ignoring it. This particular Goblin was known as a class A scum even to his own kind. But after going over the schematics Gelbin knew this would be the best course of action_


Mekkatorque: Now your sure this bomb will work as designed? I mean Goblin bombs are not usually known to be safe for the user.

Gallywix: Hey gnome do you want a weapon that can take down the big hitters like Lich King and Deathwing? This is guaranteed to at least weaken them. Besides it is of Goblin design so you know its full proof.

Mekkatorque: or fool proof. We do not need another incident like wrathgate. How terrible that was....

Gallywixon't worry...our enemies will never see this coming.

_ Again Gelbin got a bad feeling as the goblin finished that sentence with an almost wickedly crazed smile. He hopes he is making the right choice._


 The *[Griefer]* has now been created and will go off at the end of Day Phase 2, unless both Gallywix and Gelbin agree to disable it. Or two people sacifrice themselves. It will kill 8 players.


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

you guys better deactivate that shit


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 12, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Xerces]*

Let that bomb activate. It'll be marvelous.


----------



## Toreno (May 12, 2011)

I say let the bomb go off.


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2011)

Like I said, trusting Xerces was stupid. Have some standards people.


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

you guys and your desire for chaos 
deactivate the bomb 

also, lol at how xerc isn't allowed to town on day 1


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 12, 2011)

This is why you never trust Xerces. I'm surprised people listened to him in the first place. Simply because his arrogant ignorance is funny doesn't mean his words are credible.


----------



## Jeroen (May 12, 2011)

Let the bomb go off. 
8 people dead, there's got to be a few mafia among them.


----------



## Bioness (May 12, 2011)

*Sacrolash:* Misery... *Alythess:* Depravity... *Sacrolash:* Confusion... *Alythess:* Hatred... *Sacrolash:* Mistrust... *Alythess:* Chaos... *Sacrolash:* These are the hallmarks... *Alythess:* These are the pillars... 



I'm totally fine for letting the bomb go off


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

fucking bulletproof swag in this bitch 
what you dont know is that that shit dont matter to the bomb


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 12, 2011)

8 players? Now that's some massive loss :/


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

Holy shit eight? I hope at least three mafia go down with it for that kind of ass rape.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 12, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> 8 players? Now that's some massive loss :/


 
That's what makes these kind of games fun though, isn't it?


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 12, 2011)

I highly recommend that 2 players sacrifice themselves.

I know it can blow off some mafia but the casualty can be more risky.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

I say Xerces should sacrifice himself, his death is written in stone anyway.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 12, 2011)

He's not going to.

This lynch will be sastisfying, as well random deaths that will more than likely snag a few mafia at the same time.


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

the bomb will go off next phase
maybe after the night phase you guys will have come to your senses a little bit


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Chaos is tasty.


----------



## Bioness (May 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> He's not going to.
> 
> This lynch will be sastisfying, as well random deaths that will more than likely snag a few mafia at the same time.



Am I the only one aware that there is two towns and they don't exactly have to play together


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 12, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Am I the only one aware that there is two towns and they don't exactly have to play together



Chaos, my dear.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Horde and Alliance can win together though, I say it's better to team up.

/diplomat.


----------



## Toreno (May 12, 2011)

Let the bomb go off and there is a chance that some mafia will get killed in the process as well. Yes, the chances are the same for town as well, but I believe we can take this risk.

We have the chance of getting an important mafia member as well.


----------



## Bioness (May 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Horde and Alliance can win together though, I say it's better to team up.
> 
> /diplomat.



BWAHAHAHAHA

like that will ever happen, both sides are too heavily conflicted, and they have goals to take out the other one's leader, that's not nice


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I highly recommend that 2 players sacrifice themselves.
> 
> I know it can blow off some mafia but the casualty can be more risky.



I don't see you offering to sacrifice yourself my dear.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Horde and Alliance can win together though, I say it's better to team up.
> 
> /diplomat.


 
Horde and Alliance ever teaming up.

That would be the day right thar man.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

We need to team up at least for the early part of the game otherwise mafia and LK will not remove cock from ass.


----------



## Sajin (May 12, 2011)

Like I always say, just let the bomb go off. I've yet to recall a superbomb doing more damage to town than to the mafia.


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> We need to team up at least for the early part of the game otherwise mafia and LK will not remove cock from ass.





Spartacus reference?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Spartacus reference?



You noticed. Absolutely good sir. That's what's going to happen if we act stupid as towns.


----------



## Ishamael (May 12, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Xerces]*

Lets see what happens during the night phase before we decide what to do about the bomb.


----------



## Scar (May 12, 2011)

I say we sacrifice 2 fodder, one from each town. As for tonight.... get at me townies 
Seriously someone target aiyanah tonight also, I know I'm suspicious but after this night phase we should all have a few answers


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 12, 2011)

In before a Jester sacrifices himself.


----------



## aiyanah (May 12, 2011)

if someone attacks me i'll just lol
seriously, dont do it
now mafia is gonna attack me for teh lulz
fabulous
you can investigate me to ease your suspicions


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

*@LB - *I would lol hard if a jester was smart enough to do such. 

Xerces looks to be the main lynch but I suspect he's just an angry townie that inspired other townies to town. Either way it's caused a big problem.

*[Change Vote Lynch Xerces] *


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> 1. The moderator is not a player
> 2. *There is no janitor or jester*
> 3. There are 2 towns and a mafia.



From the OP.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

Missing number:



> 4. The moderator is not a troll.


----------



## Scar (May 12, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> So when Bioness flips town everyone will lynch Xerxes who will also flip town, wasting 2 phases *and the mafia will say "just as planned" in their qt*
> Just expressing my thought on how this is going to work out....



The bolded is most likely happening right now. And they even managed to make me a suspect out of it, which will waste another ability this night phase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 12, 2011)

Mod be lyin'.


----------



## Hero (May 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*

Really don't have time to read this phase right now. I will be more active next time.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mod be lyin'.



Mod is a liar, end of day phase was suppose to be an hour and a half ago


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 12, 2011)

^ Confirmed Yokoya-tier.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> ^ Confirmed Yokoya-tier.



 Forgive me if I didn't have enough time to read the post completely last night.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 12, 2011)

^ Confirmed Nao-tier.

Yokoya doesn't say sorry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

anyway day phase is over, tallying votes, and making write up now. 

*NO MORE VOTING!*


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 12, 2011)

Both town can win together and its by killing the both town's leader. I suggest whoever those two leaders sacrificed themselves already. Sorry but having the two of them dead is the only way we can establish an alliance.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

lol if xerces is mafia leader


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

*VOTE TOTAL!*

1.Sajin->Nova->Bioness->*Xerces*
2.Raven Rider->*MSAL*
3. Nova->Xerces->bioness->*xerces*
4.WhataDrag->Toreno->St. Lucifer->*St. Lucifer*
5. Marco->*Xerces*
6.Federer->*Xerces*
7.Shark Skin->*St.Lucifer*
8.Gnome->St. Lucifer->*Xerces*
9.Platinum->*Xerces*
10.Buto Renjin->Xerces->Bioness->*Xerces*
11.Toreno->*Xerces*
12.LegendaryBeauty->Nova->*Xerces*
13.Awesome->sarun uchiha->Xerces->Bioness->*Xerces*
14.sarun uchiha->*St. Lucifer*
15.JiriayaTheGallant->*Toreno*
16.St. Lucifer-> *St. Lucifer*
17.Tia Halibel->*No Lynch*
18. aiyanah->toreno->msal->bioness->*cycloid*
19.Chiba->St Luci->Bioness->*Xerces*
20.Bioness->Xerces->toreno->St. Lucifer->*Xerces*
21.James->narcissus->*xerces*
22.Princess Ivy->Bioness->*Xerces*
23._AznKuchikiChick_
24.Sito->Xerces->bioness->*lucifer*
25.Fireworks->*Xerces*
26.Cycloid->*Xerces*
27.Hidden Nin->Bioness->*Xerces*
28.Shin - Zangetsu->no lynch->toreno->*St Lucifer*
29.Final Giku Tenshou->sarun uchiha->Xerces->*Xerces*
30.Broly->*Bioness*
31.RemChu->*St. Lucifer*
32._ChaosReaper_
33_.EntertheTao_
34.Xerces->*Bioness*
35.blacklusterseph004[blackluster]->*St Lucifer*
36.R o f l c o p t e r->*XERCES*
37.Ishamael->St. Lucifer->*Xerces*
38.MSAL->NOVA->*BIONESS*
39.Narcissus->*Xerces*
40.Cloudkicker->AznKuchikiChick->St. Lucifer->Bioness->*Xerxes*

Bioness-3
MSAL-1
St. Lucifer-8
Xerces-22
No Lynch-1
Cycloid-1


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

I'm pretty certain Xerces is town but unstoppable, lynch is unstoppable.


----------



## Xerces (May 12, 2011)

Well, my busy schedule prevented me from carrying out the second phase of my plan. It would have been glorious. 

Moreover, my influence over this game does not end here...


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

role reveal


----------



## Awesome (May 12, 2011)

If he's mafia, aiyanah is the one being looked at next phase. I actually trusted aiyanah too


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2011)

awe, aiy is upto his usual trick to appear unreadable throughout all games.


----------



## Awesome (May 12, 2011)

I typically don't even mention aiyanah unless he's confirmed because I know how unpredictable he really is. I have a good feeling about this one though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

she is kind of annoying


----------



## Toreno (May 12, 2011)

Whoever the cop is, investigate Aiy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

​
_Everyone had started to grow impatient with the Trade Prince. He had been more of a hamper to the war effort then a asset. Seemed to be more interested in making money then providing any real useful weapons for them. No the best chance to increase their own survivability was to get rid of him and replace him with another. Like Boss Mida.

 But Gallywix got wind of it quicker then they can act and he felt it was best if he got out now while the getting is good. After the mage took his ability to create, he could not make no more money. He would flee and learn new and better inventions. And when the Alliance and Horde were at their lowest, they woulc come begging for his help.

 So with this knowledge the Trade Prince took flight into in coming night. He had to pay off a few people, but the investment into his life would be well worth it. He still had some loyal subjects with him on his journey into hiding.

 But as He may have gotten out of range of his former allies, he did not quite make it out of range of their enemies. His little group was felled upon by a lone Death Knight. In a few effective blows The Death Knight took out the Goblin's entourage leaving just the two._

Gallywix:M-M-M-M-agni! How how how-!?

_ Without a word the death Knight Knocked the goblin's head off of his shoulders. Satisfied Magni turned and returned to master for the battle soon to come. A few hours later as Night descended a small party found the missing Gallywix's body. Everyone was sorry...only because they had to waste time searching for him._

[*Xerces Trade Prince Gallywix* has been lynched by town]

*Trade Prince Gallywix*-
[Ability stolen]
[Griefer]-You and Mekkatorque agree to build a bomb that can kill 8 players in 2 days. Must contact the mod and the mod will contact the Mekkatorque player. If both parties agree you will also learn each other's identities.
[Subordinate]-May use another gnome to create another device but with a 50% fail rate. Meaning object may have negative effect if used.


*NIGHT PHASE HAS STARTED. NO POSTING! PLEASE SEND IN NIGHT ACTIONS!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASES ENDS IN 1 HOUR. IF YOU HAVE A NIGHT ACTION THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE TO SEND IT IN!*


----------



## A. Waltz (May 13, 2011)

Lol I forgot to subscribe to this thread sorry for not posting and stuff @__@


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 13, 2011)

its been an hour

okay now its been 2 hours


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

​
_ The forces of the alliance and Horde decided to take it to their enemies this time around. And with good timing as it seems the scourge and Burning legion had started a battle between themselves. When the the combatants of the azeroth entered the fray all hell broke lose. It was difficult at first to keep up with the action and that cost some lives. As a priest of the alliance felt when a Orc misjudged her aim and killed the priest from behind.

​
 While some were all in for the battle of azeroth others used it as an opportunity for their own plans. Greymane had made sure to check in on Velen who was busy trying to observe the battlefield. After taking down everyone around he he saw Vol'jin finish doing the same leaving nothing but space between the two. Vol'jin spoke first before slowly turning around._

*Vol'jin*: You be looking for trouble man?

*Greymane*: No....just one less Horde to worry about after this war is over.

*Vol'jin*: Just like one less dwarf?

*Greymane*: How did you-!?

*Vol'jin*: I smelt de blood on your hands de whole day....and be wondering why...

*Greymane*: Thats to bad for you...

_ The two combatants rushed at each other an engaged in a bloody combat for survival. Every once in awhile a demon or undead scourge would get in the way, but was quickly cut down between the two. Genn tried to take advantage at one such occasion while Vol'jin was preoccupied and transform into a worgen. But the troll cut down his foe faster then Greymane anticipated and was decapitated shortly after._

​
_On the outer edge of the battle near one of the Alliance and Horde's greatest enemy and towering lone figure with his traveling companion is confronted by a familiar foe._

*Magni Bronzebeard*: Sorry...but you ain't to be going any further brute.

*Rexxar*: I shall not be denied true battle by some meat puppet!

*Magni Bronzebeard*: I know where ye be headed but really...I am saving you the trouble of total embarrassment...Ye wouldn't have stood a chance against him.

*Rexxar*: After I was through with him...your master would have been next!

_Rexxar had been denied his opponent by the now Death Knight Magni. Though the fallen dwarven King's words were true like all orcs, rexxar would have reveled in even a hopeless fight. Instead it seems the Lich king has sent his servant to take him out.

 The Death Knight signaled for a dozen scourge to assault the half blooded orc. Rexxar with Misha responded by going through them as though they were never there. As he finished the last of them the champion of the horde turned in time to see the death Knight withdraw his blade from Misha's powerful still form. The bear's blood already starting to form a pool.

 With a roar of rage and dispair Rexxar charged at the smaller but powerful built Magni. The clash knocked the dwarf back and it was all he could do but be hacked back to death by the towering half orc. But blind rage leads into mistakes and it does not take many. With one particular powerful but reckless swing Magni dodged and use his own power to knock Rexxar off balance. While the half Orc tried to right himself Magni took the opportunity to leap on his chest and bury his blade into the towering figure's chest. He withdrew it and forced it in again and again and again until Rexxar started to finally fall.

 With his job done The Death Knight sheathed his blade and simply rode back into battle for the scourge. Rexxar in his dying breaths crawled over to Misha to thank her for all the help she had been. He died with an out streteched hand on the bear's head._


*DO NOT POST YET!!!!!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

​
_The Mage had just gotten done with making his invention in an encampment in the back lines. He wondered if he should use it now or send it up to the front lines when something came bursting through the ceiling in a snarling hissing fury. Before he could pick up the staff to defend himself, the beast hacked away at him until the Mage stop moving. Satisfied with himself Hogger ran away now with the prize of the Mage's second and last invention._

​
*Priest*: I still do not see why I have to spend the night in here. I was suppose to be out in the battlefield but now I end up here! i do not even understand how that happened!

*Jailer*: for your own protection, NOW SHUT UP OR ITS THE NIGHT STICK AGAIN!

_The horde priest clamped up real tight not wanting night stick to go where it went last time. How the alliance could let an insane person run the jails was beyond him._

​
_Thrall eyed his adversary hard. He had just got back from delivering an urgent news to Varian who quickly departed back to the fortress to take care of it and making sure Tyrande and the rest of the priests were doing fine. Then on his way back he found this demon slithering back to her master no doubt with some news.

 And now after making his presence known he stared back at the one called Lady Vashj._

*Lady Vashj*: Die you green eye sore.

*Trall*:  Not today you bitch of the burning legion!

_Thrall unleashed a small earthquake upon the rapidly advancing woman. This caused her to lose her balance and slow her advancement. She decided to fire a few blasts of arcane magic back in response. This caused Thrall to dodge ending the quake. Vashj took advantage by taking aim and firing arrows at him. But Thrall next called upon the winds to deflect them away as he leaped at her.

 He brought the hammer hard against her chest knocking the wind out of her and sending her sprawling back. He did not want to give her any chance of recovering. as she struggled to right herself Thrall brought Dommhammer down on her skull with a sickening crack. After an involuntary shudder lady Vashj crashed down to her side, dead. Taking one last look to make sure she stayed down, The former leader of the Horde turned and returned to the battlefield_


​
_The pally was starting to get bored out of his mind. Every opponent they threw at him fell quickly beneath his blade. Just when he was about to decide fuck it and take his fight to the Loch King or Kil'jaeden Deathwing soared over the battle.

 The Black Dragon was a bit of a foul mood. When he was about to make a big play against another big player in the war he had been stopped. Not liking to be denied his fun Deathwing decided to take out a bit of that frustration on these pitiful mortals. Also send a reminder that he was still the one really running things. He swooped down close and unleashed the small power of the demon soul on a large cluster of people. He then pulled up and away to hopefully have a better day.

 They were all quickly killed...except the paladin who quickly put up Hand of protection on himself. It barely kept him alive...but it was enough._


*DO NOT POST YET!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

​
_After that large blast from deathwing, the armies decided that would be it for this battle. they decided to pick up what they could and leave. But one decided to have a little fun before departing.

Kael'thas Sunstrider spotted a fleeing little rogue in the back row and shot a bolt of lightning through his fleeing little form. The poor rogue died before he hit the ground. The former blood elf Prince always hated those little bastards._

*Mannoroth*: Hmpf well I am glad you had some fun...when I went to offer my target then glory of my blood...he was dead.

​
_Jaina had started seeing the troops return. she had seen the powerful demonstration of deathwing and wondered how they would take care of that beast. She sighed and teleported to Velen to have a chat. When she got their she spotted a figure by the prohpet;s doorway setting something up._

*Jaina*: What do you think your doing?

?????: Oh sorry Lady Proudmore I had thought maybe this would provide the prophet with a bit more...protection?

*Jaina*: Not if he wanted to use the bathroom...that could have killed him!

??????:aw s-s-sorry milady I'll...I'll just go help tend to the wounded.

_Jaina watched the retreating figure go and sighed wondering if all people of that profession were that dim._

​
_ She knew he would be back for her. She had yet really fully recovered from the last encounter. But she had stood there waiting on a isolated hill far from battle. She heard the distant clashes come to an abrupt end with one final blast. She knew the armies were returning to their masters...except one. The dark lady had to much pride to ask for help or wait to be killed in her bed resting.

 Illidan landed not to far away and gazed at his opponent. He did not waste time with pleasantries this time, he had a job to do. The combat this time took but a mere minute as Silvanas in here current condition did not stand a chance against the lord of Outland. With his job complete he departed back to his master leaving the dying Silvanas to contemplate the actions that lead her to this moment._

*DO NOT POST YET!!!!!!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

[*MSAL Alliance priest* was killed by ??????]

[*FGT Genn Greymane* was killed by Vol'jin]

[*Chiba Rexxar* was killed by *Bioness Magni Bronzebeard* sent by the *Lich king*]

[*Shin-Zangetsu Alliance Mage* was killed by *Hogger*]

[*Fireworks Lady Vashj* was killed by *Thrall*]

[*Deathwing* attempted to kill *alliance Palladin* but failed. Paladin only has 2 more lives left]

[*LegendaryBeauty Sylvanas* has been killed my *Illidan*]

*Priest*-
[one shot Protect]-May protect one person at night or day once.
[Priest]-May send mod a name. If that person is the top vote getter they will be saved that day. One shot.

*King Genn Greymane*-
[Cop]-May send a name to game mod at night to find out allegiance.
[Worgen transformation]-May transform into a worgen to kill either during the night or day of a phase. Goes through roleblocks.
[Subordinate]-May send another Worgen in your place to perform the action not used that night. But will have a 50% fail rate.

*Rexxar*-
[Remorseful Vigilante]- If you accidently kill a townie you will lose your vigilante kill.
[Popular Townie]-takes 3/4 of the town's vote to get a lynch

*Mage*-
[Polymorph]-will roleblock a player at night. one shot.
[Spellsteal]-will steal an ability from target. one shot. But if stolen ability is not a one shot then it is perminent.
[Inventor]--May build the following one shot tools to use for yourself or give to another player-
Goblin Rocket Boots-[Commute]
Super Sapper Charge-[Bomber]
Goblin Jumper Cables XL-[Reviver(May bring a player back to life)
Goblin Rocket Launcher-[Kill]
Goblin Construction Helmet-[Protect]

*Lady Vashj-*
[Stalker]-Will follow a player around. Night 1 you will learn if said player is active. Night 2 will learn the player's role. Night 3 will kill the player.
[Roleblocker]-May roleblock a player at night.

*Sylvanas*-
[Banshee Wail]-Will Roleblock a player and whomever said player targeted.
[val'kyr]-They can ressurect players up to 3 times. If Sylvanas is killed the val'kyr sacrafice themselves to ressurect her only if they have at least 1 ressurection left.
[Undead]-Those ressurected will sacrafice themselves if Sylvanas is targeted for death. There abilities are all now one shots.


*DAY PHASE 2 HAS STARTED YOU MAY POST!*


----------



## Hero (May 14, 2011)

Gosh. Read wrong damn page. Hmm.


----------



## Scar (May 14, 2011)

What a depressing night phase


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 14, 2011)

Ugh so much to read x____x


----------



## Aries (May 14, 2011)

So basically we are getting owned...


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Hmm, makes me wonder what we should do about the bomb.

Edit: 5 of us just got killed, do we risk letting more die or hope it takes out lots of mafia?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 14, 2011)

i thought the bomb was deactivated after the one character died


----------



## Chibason (May 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> [*Chiba Rexxar* was killed by *Bioness Magni Bronzebeard* sent by the *Lich king*]





<Contemplate retiring
<Decide I want to keep playing
<Get night 1'd

Guess what, Lich King...Fuck you 


Thanks for the game, VLD. It was looking pretty cool, and I was ready to really get into my role.


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Was it? *goes back to read*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE!*

_Hogger Knew he had to stay out of site. And what better then to do that out of the range of the alliance and Horde. they seemed to be in great mourning and being caught would mean a very very brutal death.

 With one last cackle Hogger left the fortress area and headed to a more secluded area to hide for the day._

{*Hogger* has hidden himself behind a player]


----------



## Aries (May 14, 2011)

lol Chiba... Anyways I wonder what else is going to happen now...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> i thought the bomb was deactivated after the one character died



 No they both had to deactivate it.

 Oh and another dayphase update coming.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2011)

Cloud Kicker you like Breaking Bad!? FUCK YEAH

You like soft skin gigantic tit asian girls DOUBLE FUCK YEAH!

:0


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE*

​
_Illidan perched himself on a small mountain not far from where the battle took place. He was contemplating his next target when he heard the shifting of rock not far from his side._

*Vol'jin*: You fight pretty good against warriors at der weakest mon. Lets see how you do against someone at full health.

*Illidan*:I would wager pretty much the same...if not better.

_Illidan spread his wings and launched himself at the troll cheiftan. The two collided and tumbled a short way down the mountain. When they hit the bottom they seperated to get they're barrings. Illidan was the quicker and lunged with his twin blades. Vol'jin parried and kicked him in the side.

 Illidan stumbled back a bit but recovered quickly. And countered by launching green flames looking to finish him now. The troll dodged to the side close to the mountain scooping up some dirt in his hand along the way. he caught himself  and launched struck bad with his own weapon.

 The two continue to exchange blows for a few minutes before Vol'jin threw the dirt into Illidan's face._

*Illidan*:What was that suppose to do...blind me?

_Illidan parried Vol'jin's weapon and plunged the other sword into his chest. That is he thought he did as he felt and saw a sharp weapon errupt in front of his own chest through his heart. He looked with shock at the fatal wound and to the slowly fading image of his foe disappear from his sword._

*Vol'jin*: What de dirt be for was to hide me magic powder, mon. Be hopig you enjoyed the last sniff you be ever tasting in dis life, demon.

_With that Vol'jin removed his blade from Illidan and departed back to the fortress, satisfied he got some level of revenge for the horde. And picking up a most interesting artifact. Illidan slumped down slowly with just one name in his dying thoughts._

*Illidan*:Tyrande....


*[Vol'jin has killed Sajin Illidan. And got the skull of Gul'den]*

*Illidan Stormrage*-
[Hitman]-Can kill a player at night and at Day. Will not kill Tyrande.
[Love lost]-When Tyrande dies Illidan will be able to kill 2 people a nigh and day.


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

How could someone ever think of lynching this?


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2011)

Just read back on page 16 we lost a lot of players.

The bomb....

it has better odds of hitting mafia or independents seeing how are town numbers got smaller

potentially fucks over the rest of us . 

I'll see what you guys have to say about it. (I dont recall Vasto saying we could stop it so lulz)


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2011)

GLORY TO THE HORDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL SAJIN WAS MAFIA!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 14, 2011)

Nice call Vol'Jin


----------



## Chibason (May 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> How could someone ever think of lynching this?



Another good one-
​
edit: lol


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2011)

HORDE SCORES THE BEST MAFIA KILLS 

Sajin had a good role, hitman.

Bet mafia is butthurt right now. Eh Nova?

edit:

Chiba 

Sugoi sugoi....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 14, 2011)

You're alive in my game Chiba


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

You can have 2 people suicide disable it. And I believe whoever got Gallywix's ability (it says ability stolen) and Mekkatorque can choose to disable it together. We don't know the size of the Town and Mafia, it's either hope it hits more Mafia, or risk even more townies having lost quite a bit already.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

ok one more day phase update coming for now.


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Switching from thread to thread in a mad dash...*getting thrown off by tittays*  smh



No shame in this, be proud.


----------



## Jαmes (May 14, 2011)

we need to find them independents or else they'll run away with the game.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2011)

Watch Toreno be one. 

is he still alive?


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

He role hinted, could just be bullshit though.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2011)

We have 29 players left....let the bomb go? its random


----------



## Jαmes (May 14, 2011)

bombs are always entertaining. always. :33


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Let it go then, Ima cry if I die though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 14, 2011)

i bet you are the bomb again Gnome


----------



## Jαmes (May 14, 2011)

i do think there is a high chance mafia will be hit. just intuition.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 14, 2011)

Bombs like to troll but let it go


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 14, 2011)

no votes for lynches yet? did everyone forget about that?


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Waiting on these upcoming day phase updates.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE*

​
_After hearing the great news from Vol'jin about his victory over Illidan the Alliance and Horde's confidence. they started to redouble their efforts to prepare for the next battle and perfect their strategy. One such shaman thought he could feel a few vile presence in their midst. He thinks he has located such one. So he summoned a fire elemental totem to go and find this person and destroy them.

 But he quickly saw his totem crack then shatter as the elemental was quickly defeated and the great power that destroyed it found it's way back to him. He landed in a daze. Just then a thief quickly patted him down for any item. When he showed he held none she just took whatever gold he had on him and left._


----------



## Scar (May 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> How could someone ever think of lynching this?


Thanks for the support 



RemChu said:


> Cloud Kicker you like Breaking Bad!? FUCK YEAH
> 
> You like soft skin gigantic tit asian girls DOUBLE FUCK YEAH!
> 
> :0



What can I say, I also like Shay Laren.....

*Spoiler*: __ 








Since this lynch seemed to be avoided,
*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*
Until some info presents itself


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 14, 2011)

Amazing wirte up, Bloody night phase. 5 from town died and 2 from the mafia. Well, at least Illidan is dead now., I wish we could establish now the alliance between the two towns.

Until we have better lead.
*[St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 14, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...! I had turned a good character into a great one. I was gonna own. WTF!

aaaaaaaargh!

Phew, there I'm good. 

Thanks VLD


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

lol you guys voting for luci
btw, the bus driver did a very good job over night


----------



## Sajin (May 14, 2011)

Knew I'd get killed early in a game which I wanted to play most and had a good role in 

/dead


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 14, 2011)

So the three independents. Lich King, Death Wing and Hogger.

Anyway aiyanah, Who would you prefer to get lynched if not Lucifer?


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

fireworks, rofl, cloudkicker or tia
take your pick
alternatively you could lynch wad and everyone can get to know what they wanted to know


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

oh fyi. automatically the inactives are gonna be the ones to die with the bomb going off. so to the active people...the chances of dying go down.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 14, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch Cloudkicker]
*
So be it then. I hope this is a better option. 

Well, I kinda like this game. I used to play Warcraft before and finished the game story. However, I wasn't able to play the World of Warcraft.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ]


*


----------



## Jeroen (May 14, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> fireworks, rofl, cloudkicker or tia
> take your pick
> alternatively you could lynch wad and everyone can get to know what they wanted to know



Why is my name on that list ? smh


----------



## Federer (May 14, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JIRAIYATHEGALLANT]*

random vote, I have no suspects.


----------



## Awesome (May 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch Cloudkicker]*

Until we have a lead, I'm sticking with this vote.


----------



## MSAL (May 14, 2011)

Fucking hell, night 1'd ....again smh..

Thanks for the game VL.


----------



## Toreno (May 14, 2011)

Gruesome night phase for town. 

Aiy are you trying to tell us something about WAD?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 14, 2011)

Oh man, I totally forgot about this game for a while, but I'm back.

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

@ Fed: Instinct ain't always best to follow.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

i'm lost at the moment as to wad's allegiance :/
the kills seem too scattered for any coincidence on the actions last night
i was sure luci would be dead when i checked the write-up but he's still here 



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Why is my name on that list ? smh


who knows?


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 14, 2011)

So that's what you meant when you said Bus Driver made a good decision.
Can the bus driver bussed himself? If somebody bus drive Lucy with somebody else, then that could mean that Lucy has a cohort in this game.

aiyanah, you have a night kill, it seems.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

i would only have one target in mind if i had a night kill 
instead i have four
luci, needs to hint at his role first before i draw any conclusions


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 14, 2011)

Hmm, I thought the bomb had gone off already.

What was the evidence against St. Lucifer?


----------



## Jeroen (May 14, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i would only have one target in mind if i had a night kill
> *instead i have four*
> luci, needs to hint at his role first before i draw any conclusions



I'm one of them I'm guessing....


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

So, the criteria for bomb victims changed from rng to inactivity. I say it's appropriate.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'm one of them I'm guessing....


i've already listed them
wad is innocent until all the names on that list have been figured out too 
this should be good


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

I'm just trying to be sneaky, but I ain't a bad guy


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 14, 2011)

Being sneaky is something of a gamble for me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 14, 2011)

Illidan recognized me as a threat.  I'm flattered.


----------



## Toreno (May 14, 2011)

WAD being sneaky?


----------



## Aries (May 14, 2011)

Vote Lynch St. Lucifer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

Indeed. Don't ambush me


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch St.Lucifer]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

There was interesting deflection of the wagons in Phase 1.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

lol no, dont vote for luci


----------



## Scar (May 14, 2011)

We really need to stop this bomb now, Mafia are going to be active so its likely none of them will be killed by the bomb. 2 townies have to sacrifice themselves.

Aiyanah, your saying the bus driver targetted Lucifer because you tried to target him and landed on someone else? And your also against the lynch on Lucy again, So what's going on?


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

lol the bus driver targeted wad and swapped him with luci
as a result luci had 4 visitors last night excluding me, so lol 5 visitors
but luci is still alive :/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

My role is zzzzz

Please kill me.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

nope, you sit pretty where you are wad
the bus driver should continue what he's doing


----------



## Scar (May 14, 2011)

So you as well as 4 others targetted WAD  How would you even know that is my question. 
And I don't mean to only be addressing you Aiyanah, but your posts first phase ab not caring who dies makes me question everything you say. It's like your always plotting something


----------



## Awesome (May 14, 2011)

I'm pretty busy today, and then I read a bomb will kill inactives. I'll probably die but nothing of value will be lost 

*[vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

WAD probably has an important townie role. He's usually pretty vocal as a mafia.


----------



## Scar (May 14, 2011)

Awesome, why not sacrifice yourself for the town then? It might encourage someone else to do the same and save 6 lives. Saving 6 Lives is worth losing almost any role


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

Ishamael	3
ChaosReaper	3
Federer	2
blacklusterseph004	2
Fireworks	2
Cycloid	2
Shark Skin	2
BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ	1
AznKuchikiChick	1
St. Lucifer	1
Tia Halibel

The most inactive players.

I actually have scum reads on 2-3 of them. So this might be good.


----------



## Ishamael (May 14, 2011)

I hope some of those kills during the night phase were one shots because that is a lot of people dead in one night.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> So you as well as 4 others targetted WAD  How would you even know that is my question.
> And I don't mean to only be addressing you Aiyanah, but your posts first phase ab not caring who dies makes me question everything you say. It's like your always plotting something


i know because i just do
read up on roles and you'll know why


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2011)

[Vote lynch Aiyanah]. So many games. I don't even know what my role is in this game.


----------



## Toreno (May 14, 2011)

I have a feeling Lucy has a fodder role. 

*[VOTE LYNCH ST.LUCIFER]*

Since his lynch is pretty much certain, no use in lynching someone else.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch st. lucifer]*

i dont think he's guilty btw


----------



## Toreno (May 14, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch st. lucifer]*
> 
> i dont think he's guilty btw



Me neither, but the lynch is pretty much set. 

UNLESS we had the honorable Xerces to re-direct the lynch.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

its the weekend, i expected nothing different


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]* too lazy to think right now.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*
Might as well. No conclusive information to the contrary.


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Narcissus (May 14, 2011)

Toreno said:


> UNLESS we had the honorable Xerces to re-direct the lynch.



Thankfully Xerces is already dead and gone. Whil Bioness is still in the game at that.

He really is made of fail.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 14, 2011)

why are we voting for st lucifer?


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> why are we voting for st lucifer?


because everyone wants to know who they were bus driven to


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 14, 2011)

can u repeat that in english?


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2011)

I'm not mafia. I walk with Jesus 

I have so many one-shot roles in games, it kills my mood 

I hate being generic.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 14, 2011)

*[vote No lynch]*

i dont believe st lucifer is mafia, but theres no one else to suspect either


----------



## Sito (May 14, 2011)

*[vote Lynch ST Lucifer]*


----------



## Hero (May 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Ishamael	3
> ChaosReaper	3
> Federer	2
> blacklusterseph004	2
> ...



I have been inactive. But that is mainly because of my health haha. I'm not how I used to be.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2011)

I've got my off days from work coming up so my activity should pick up.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

Whats going on in here?


----------



## Juri (May 15, 2011)

sorry for the inactivity VLD, i'm slightly wasted right now but i promise to read the whole topic tomorrow.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

Nada meng.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Whats going on in here?


Not much actually 

Luci's leading in votes i believe.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Not much actually
> 
> Luci's leading in votes i believe.



St. Lucifer is leading huh.

Might as role with it for now. 

*[vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> sorry for the inactivity VLD, i'm slightly wasted right now but i promise to read the whole topic tomorrow.



Unless you make another post or 2, this super bomb is gonna rape you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

*DAY ACTION*

​
_Gelbin had just got done crafting yet another one of his brilliant inventions, his own special brand x-ray specs! He hoped that it would serve the war effort greatly but first he needed to test it out on someone.

 He put them on and looked out the window. he pressed a button and started scanning tall around the fortress. He started picking up readings all over the place. He picked a a particular one and focused on it. That signature turned out to be just Khadgar.

 But it seemed he focused on Khadgar to long and the x-ray specs started to crackle and before they blew up he flung them from his face. he sighed...while they worked it seemed if they focused to long they busted. Guess it was back to the drawing board for him._


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



_ The day guard continued it's efforts to build on it's momentum of the death of illidan. A warlock sought to finish a job Vol'jin had started. She used a sleeping agent on everyone located throughout the building. She waited in the waiting area as agent started taking effect. Everyone started to drop off into a slumber. It would not last long, but for this job it would not have to.

 She quickly dashed towards her target's location. She kicked the door in and quickly summoned her doomguard to go for the kill. But she found that her pray had stepped up security this time around his room. The doomguard found it's path blocked by a barrier that it could not get through. After insulting it's master for her weakness and stupidity it vanished back it's realm.

 Her target had watched the whole scene before his eyes. Fortunately for the warlock he did not get a good look at her. the doomguard had obscure his view and she smartly hid outside of the doorway. She knew if she stayed it would be her head.

 Cursing her luck the Warlock quickly dashed back to the waiting area. If the guards awoke and found her not there it would not take a genius to know who tried to assassinate ??????._


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

makes me almost wish to play WoW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

Thos who have been in active are in luck. The day phase will be extended due to my birthday being tomorrow. I will be gone all day. I really hope certain people become more active as I generally not only like the character they have, but are very...very good roles.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

lol same, feel like buying cataclysm and getting back into it, but BUT NAY, i shall nott ever fall back into thta pit again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> makes me almost wish to play WoW.







Nova said:


> lol same, feel like buying cataclysm and getting back into it, but BUT NAY, i shall nott ever fall back into thta pit again



Don't bother really. You will probaly get 2-3 good months....before you quickly get bored again and it will just be sitting there on your hard drive taking up space.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

*[vote lynch St. Lucifer]
*
I'll catch up later so just throwing out a tentative vote.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol you guys voting for luci
> btw, the *bus driver* did a very good job over night



who is this?

and can anyone open up some leads if they are important?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

You guys should switch to Platinum. 

*[change vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

your reason?


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

I'm going with this.
*[Vote Lynch Platinum]
*Luck is on my side.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

I just attacked him. I'm the warlock.


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

I think rather than lynching St. Lucifer, we need to look at substantive suspects. aiy mentioned rofl, cloudkicker, tia and fireworks earlier. we need to check those guys out. this is considering that we check out aiy too.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I just attacked him. I'm the warlock.



                       .


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

Nova said:


> .



Yea I know shocking isn't it.


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

role hint, don't reveal outright.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 15, 2011)

Guys, still voting for Lucy?
Switch your vote to somebody else. :/


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

Plat seems good.

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

Its allowed Sarun.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Yea I know shocking isn't it.


why did u role reveal now you're dead.

and alliance/horde has people who cant be killed fyi


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *DAY ACTION*
> 
> ​
> _Gelbin had just got done crafting yet another one of his brilliant inventions, his own special brand x-ray specs! He hoped that it would serve the war effort greatly but first he needed to test it out on someone.
> ...



this does not mean they're mafia


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

so we just lost a killing role, for a defensive Mafia player or defensive horde/alliance player?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

It was a one shot action Nova.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

ok, but swear to god that platinum is mafia

*[change vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 15, 2011)

Someone needs to protect Raven then..
Edit: One shot then? eheehee.. SO I guess revealing isn't as bad as it seems.

*[Change Vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Okay seriously ?

Why am I being lynched?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 15, 2011)

HAPPY B-DAY VLD!!!: awesome

But yeah, RR should get the protection, and it seems Lucy is generic. I read back a few pages and that's what I got.

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Bluh whatever 

I really don't care anymore.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Okay seriously ?
> 
> Why am I being lynched?



because its the only lead we have


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Bluh whatever
> 
> I really don't care anymore.



then role reveal


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Role revealing is for pussies and the french.

I'll die with honor .


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

well if you wont defend yourself, then theres no reason to not vote for you


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*

I read the write-up and i think i know what it's hinting at.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2011)

Give us a compelling reason not to lynch you man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

no no, i re-read the write up, it says that the person targeted(platinum), if he saw who attacked him(the alliance warlock), he would have her head.

seeing as horde/alliance are kinda together in some sense on this, must be mafia or independent


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

You guys have already made up your minds to lynch me.

All I will say is that i'm not scum. I don't want to role reveal cause I got a pretty decent role and don't want to be the target of some of these less savory characters.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

if you're dead you're dead, just cut to the chase


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]
*GOGGLY GOOGLY GOOGLY


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

You guys want to be dumb and lynch me on the vaguest of vague possible writeup hints that doesn't even hint at me being scum.

I'm just telling you guys you will lose a major asset with my death.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Seems like you're alluding to being an independent that wants to play pro-town or something.

If so, you should just go ahead and be upfront about it, or else frankly this wagon will probably not turn around.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You guys want to be dumb and lynch me on the vaguest of vague possible writeup hints that doesn't even hint at me being scum.
> 
> I'm just telling you guys you will lose a major asset with my death.



what kind of major asset


----------



## Toreno (May 15, 2011)

EDIT:


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Seems like you're alluding to being an independent that wants to play pro-town or something.
> 
> If so, you should just go ahead and be upfront about it, or else frankly this wagon will probably not turn around.





Nova said:


> what kind of major asset



Why should I be upfront about it? 

If I am i'm just going to be the target of more day kills and mafia hampering. if you guys can't give me a little trust and accept that I can help you out then I might as well just die here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch St.Lucifer]*

I think I know exactly who he's alluding to being


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch St.Lucifer]*
> 
> I think I know exactly who he's alluding to being



who is that?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Let's just say that his role becomes far less effective once people are aware of it. That is, if I'm correct.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

*[vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

Let's do something actually productive town.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

its clear to what wad is alluding 

very clear


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 15, 2011)

Back to Lucy, then.

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

*[change vote st. lucifer]*

this whole fiasco is quite confusing


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

wad is feeling the love 
feeling the love
you wake up next to me 
i love you cant you see


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

Oh PS.

Platinum cant be Deathwing, hogger, or the Lich king.

deathwing cant fit inside a building, hogger was in a castle, and the lich king probably is the only one of these that make sense, but i doubt it.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

princess ivy i love you


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

so who is St lucifer


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

satan incarnate


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I'm not mafia. I walk with Jesus
> 
> I have so many one-shot roles in games, it kills my mood
> 
> I hate being generic.




so all of you want to vote for st lucifer over this?


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

because mafia is among them
bingo


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

english please?


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 15, 2011)

I love you too RemChu. 

But anyway, I think Lucy is a better option for lynch candidate over Platinum.


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*.

Not sure if I voted already.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

we crucified Christ sooooooo why not
*[Vote Lynch Lucifer]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 15, 2011)

Anyone got the vote count?


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2011)

It seems in every game there is a wagon on Lucy, poor guy


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

My sweet love
Come and bring up desire


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

alright let me get vote count.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

*Vote count*

2.Raven Rider->st.lucifer->*platinum*
3. Nova->no lynch->platinum->*st.lucifer*
4.WhataDrag->st. lucifer->platinum->*st.lucifer*
5._ Marco_
6.Federer->*IRAIYATHEGALLANT*
7.Shark Skin->*st.lucifer*
8.Gnome->*st.lucifer*
9.Platinum->st.lucifer->*st.lucifer*
10.Buto Renjin->platinum->*no lynch*
11.Toreno->st.lucifer->*platinum*
13.Awesome->cloudkicker->*st.lucifer*
14.sarun uchiha->st.lucifer->*platinum*
15.JiriayaTheGallant->st.lucifer->platinum->*st.lucifer*
16.St. Lucifer->*aiyanah*
17._Tia Halibel_
18. aiyanah->*st.lucifer*
20.Bioness
21._James_
22.Princess Ivy->st.lucifer->cloudkicker->platinum->*st.lucifer*
23._AznKuchikiChick_
24.Sito->*st.lucifer*
26._Cycloid_
31.RemChu->platinum->no lynch->*st. lucifer*
32.ChaosReaper->*St. Lucifer*
33._EntertheTao_
35.blacklusterseph004[blackluster]->*st.lucifer*
36.R o f l c o p t e r->*st.lucifer*
37._Ishamael_
38._MSAL_
39._Narcissus_
40.Cloudkicker ->*st.lucifer*


*st.lucifer*-15
*platinum*-3
*JiriayaTheGallant*-1
*aiyanah*-1
*no lynch*-1


----------



## Narcissus (May 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> It seems in every game there is a wagon on Lucy, poor guy



Oh please. He started a wagon on himself in LM's game and was revealed to be the jester, winning because no one had the common sense to think that was possible. He also started the wagon on himself here, but the OP says no jesters.

Still I'm going to use caution. He has enough votes on him now so that he'll still be lynched without mine.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 15, 2011)

I guess this means that this phase can end any hour from now. I don't think the wagon can be reversed still.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

It will or will not. Depends on town and day actions.


Oh and the bomb. either way phase ends in about 18 hours.


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

I believe self-voting should be banned in future games.


----------



## Marco (May 15, 2011)

Ooooh, catching up was interesting. Not sure about Lucy but I ain't gonna argue with an angry mob. I already had a bad towning experience in another game. *[VOTE LYNCH LUCY]*


----------



## Federer (May 15, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Oh man, I totally forgot about this game for a while, but I'm back.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*
> 
> @ Fed: Instinct ain't always best to follow.



Well, I tried to think with my penis, 

but I don't think that's any useful here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Hey VLD is there any chance you can update the rolelist with the abilities of dead players and those who have used them in write-ups?


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2011)

i think wad is deathwing but i have nothing to base this on except intuition that could dramatically be out of place  anyone wanna investigate him? :33 or already have?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

I already role-hinted brah


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2011)

enlighten me. i was away the whole day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Search through my posts, I'm not going to make it easier for mafia and the independents to deduce who I am even if my role compared to the ones I've seen so far isn't particularly exemplary.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Hey VLD is there any chance you can update the rolelist with the abilities of dead players and those who have used them in write-ups?



 All you have to do is check the player list. I linked all actions taken. When a player has died their role is posted.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

lol luci is still getting lynched
smh guys
i just said luci was targeted by 4 people
what did you guys learn about him?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

*BIG DAY PHASE UPDATE*

​
_The mighty human king and leader of the alliance stood before his foe. A foe who had dared to challenge his authority. Not just any foe...a member of the horde at that. The warrior had gotten into his head that with the horde was doing all the work. That maybe his rank should be higher. Even more so then Varian's own.

 The other members of the alliance tried to talk him out of this duel, but he felt that he needed to show that the Alliance was far mightier then that of the horde. He would kill this worthless warrior and send a clear message to Garrosh that after this war was over and they had won...he and his horde were next.

 A small gathering had arrived at a spacious enough clearing for their arena. only the other heads of their races and other high ranking officials would witness this event. Varian stood a few meters from his opponent, an Orc warrior._

*Varian*: I give you one last chance to take back what you said you worthless fool. By kneeling in front of me and groveling for forgiveness.

*Warrior*: FOR THE GLORY OF THE HORDE!!!

_The warrior rushed at Varian who met his blade with own in a thunderous clash. Varian had to admit he was pretty good...but leagues from him. After the initial few clashes Varian quickly took control. He started to hammer away at his opponent catching him with at first a few shallow blows. then opened up with more deep cuts.

 The warrior could only try to defend himself as the human king came down upon him again and again and again. He had only one choice as much as he hated it. He felt that this job was best left for cowards like assassins. As the King came down with another blow the orc warrior embraced it into his body and drew the King close surprising him. The warrior quickly capitalized by unsheathing a small dagger with dripping substance on it and plunging it into Varian's arm.

 After that he pushed away from the King and staggered back clutching his side from the sword wound. The effects of the content from the dagger seemed to be taking an immediate effect as Varian staggered  to his side a bit. The Orc took that as his que to go all out with as much as he had left. With one arm pressed to his side he swung and swung at the King backing him down and getting in a few cuts of his own.

 Varian could hardly keep up as he felt his body grow heavy to him. He did not need to wonder how this came about. He knew it was the dagger and that it was drugged. he did not have time to really ponder but to survive and try and make the deciding blow.

 He never got that chance as the warrior swung his axe and cut off one of his sword hands at the forearm. This caused him to drop one sword. The Orc came around again and buried his axe into his chest. Varian fell to his knees when the warrior wrenched the axe from his chest. He did not have time to think any thing else as the axe descended one more time right through his neck decapitating him.

 The orc warrior signed with regret as he dropped his axe. There was a murmur in the small crowd but he heard none of it. He grabbed his fallen opponent's weapons and went back to the barracks. he would at least honor his foe by helping win the war for both sides._


*[The Horde Warrior has killed Cloudkicker King Varian]*

*Varian Wrynn*-
[Alliance Leader]-As leader of the alliance you know what moves each of the other Racial leaders make. But you will not know who they are.
[Bullet Proof-Town]-Can not be killed or roleblocked by any Alliance townie.
[Bus Driver]-You may redirect the actions of any players. You may also do this to racial leaders even if you do not know who they are. Will also get the same info as Cop/watcher/tracker.
[One shot-Vigillante]-Has one chance to kill.
[No Peace]-As long as you and Garrosh are leaders both towns can never come together to win together. You will be given a choice to step down multiple times in the game. But in doing so you will lose and be stripped of your abilities.


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2011)

fuck you horde. now we should kill your leader so we both win.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

welp, there goes the bus driver


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 15, 2011)

Killing Cloud wasn't bad as it seems, Whoever the Horde leader should step down anytime now to establish the alliance between the two town groups.

Stepping down is a lot better than dying to let the alliance happened.

And what I meant is, there's a chance that the alliance might never be established despite after you stepped down or died so do it as much as possible. It'll be hard for one town group alone to win without alliance.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

luci is the horde leader


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 15, 2011)

Are you sure? 

He should be killed then unless he steps down.


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2011)

stepping down doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

He did say that he "used a one-shot" and he is generic now. 

But do you really think that St. Lucifer is the type of player to give up that position of power?

Not to mention surely that would have been a write-up.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Horde leader has a similar ability, similar to this Alliance leader.

[No Peace]-As long as you and Garrosh are leaders both towns can never come together to win together. *You will be given a choice to step down multiple times in the game.* But in doing so you will lose and be stripped of your abilities.

Do it Horde Leader.


----------



## Gnome (May 15, 2011)

A lot happened last night, do you people not sleep? Anyway, I always knew killing St. Lucifer was a good idea.


----------



## Ishamael (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

The Luci wagon is completely silly, and my vote hardly matters at this point. 

Come on Garrosh step down, only then can we unite and be BFF.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

< hasn't read the write-up
< has most to gain from the write-up
>wont read the write-up


----------



## Gnome (May 15, 2011)

Nova said:


> Oh PS.
> 
> Platinum cant be Deathwing, hogger, or the Lich king.
> 
> *deathwing cant fit inside a building*, hogger was in a castle, and the lich king probably is the only one of these that make sense, but i doubt it.



Yes he can, in Day of the Dragon he spends most his time as Lord Daval Prestor.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

I really hope that this super bomb takes out at least 2 or 3 mafia like I suspect it might.

And hopefully Garrosh too.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 15, 2011)

Garrosh, please do step down.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

please deactiviate the bomb


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

Is there a way for the bomb to be deactivated?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> please deactiviate the bomb



Why so concerned, aiyanah? You're not even going to die. You usually love superbombs. Are you afraid that some of your inactifagging teammates are doomed?


----------



## Toreno (May 15, 2011)

Let the bomb go off. 

This is our best chance to get some mafia players.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Why so concerned, aiyanah? You're not even going to die. You usually love superbombs. Are you afraid that some of your inactifagging teammates are doomed?


my luck with bombs has left me, so i fully expect to die in a bomb blast
i quite like my role too so i dont want a bomb to end it
if any of my teammates are inactifagging then they deserve to die
my team is in blue


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 15, 2011)

I hate inactifagging townies, especially when they have power roles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> my luck with bombs has left me, so i fully expect to die in a bomb blast
> i quite like my role too so i dont want a bomb to end it
> if any of my teammates are inactifagging then they deserve to die
> my team is in blue





VastoLorDae said:


> oh fyi. automatically the inactives are gonna be the ones to die with the bomb going off. so to the active people...the chances of dying go down.



I gave a post count for this thread a couple pages back, showing the candidates for boom boom.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

inb4 i still get hit by the bomb


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 15, 2011)

I've been posting more this phase, so if I get blown away, I'll be heated.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Sajin	7
Chiba	7
R o f l c o p t e r	7
Shark Skin	5
Marco	5
Ishamael	5
Hidden Nin	4
Xerces	4
St. Lucifer	3
ChaosReaper	3
Cycloid	3
Federer	3
blacklusterseph004	3
Fireworks	3
Tia Halibel	1
BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ	1
AznKuchikiChick	1

There you go again.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

I should really be more active this phase, especially with a bomb going off. I just have nothing to contribute at the moment.


----------



## Scar (May 15, 2011)

That's fucked up.
I hope the bomb triggers 3 more bombs and kills the entire horde town 
Last wprd of advice to town, reread OP on the leaders and win conditions. 
Thanks VLD
/Dead


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

damn, some big horde vs alliance going on up in here


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> That's fucked up.
> I hope the bomb triggers 3 more bombs and kills the entire horde town
> Last wprd of advice to town, reread OP on the leaders and win conditions.
> Thanks VLD
> /Dead



That' the way ChaosReaper would have it happen


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

I am the priest. I have one shot powers. I said I hate having then because they just make me a generic.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

I knew it. You only voted for yourself because you hated your role. Typical St.Lucifer


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

I voted for myself??


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Don't why I'm easily convinced, maybe it's because the wagons built kind of quickly both times, not terribly so, but yeah. I also think St. Lucifer would have tried harder as a mafia member to defend himself, that's his meta. I think he's sincere.

*[Change Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*

She can be sneaky


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

WAD and Nova are you both mafia?

I'm sure Nova is something powerful....I think


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]

*you guys are taking the ez way out. Play for your town and let the leaders die naturally, if they ever do.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

lol, st lucifer is gonna get lynched anyways so who cares


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

I'm certainly not mafia.

You can ease your conscience by wasting an investigation, if you'd like.


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

What a drag.

I asked VLD if I can use my one-shot lynch stopper to stop the lynch on myself. I may have only two one-shot abilities, but I still won't just give up in the game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

Yeah you should stop the lync on yourself


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Wait, what?




St. Lucifer said:


> I'm not mafia. I walk with Jesus
> 
> I have so many one-shot roles in games, it kills my mood
> 
> I hate being generic.



You certainly implied you only had one one-shot. Now you have two? And a lynch stopper?

Nope.

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

How does that imply I only have one one-shot. Really WAD? Trying to put so much suspicion on me.

I said I hate having one-shot abilities in games. It makes my character semi-useless. I have a one-shot protect and a one-shot lynch stop.

This is what my Priest role does (which is why I said I walk with Jesus, ironic to my name). I'm not even a full doctor. It's one shot!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

yeh, so why are we lynching the preist?


----------



## Gnome (May 15, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Narcissus]* Posting enough to be considered active yet not enough to be really noticeable. Also pussyfooting around voting, I think it's suspicious.

Edit: No point voting for St. Lucifer anymore, anyone who keeps that vote is a retard or wants a townie to die.


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

Because I've been heavily inactive in the past day and a half and you guys like easy wagons. Anyway, as soon as it confirms, I'm gonna try and stop it. So start trying to bandwagon someone else.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

yeh, no more voting for st luci


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

can   we even turn this thing around?


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

I should post more to avoid getting killed by the bomb. >.>


----------



## Ishamael (May 15, 2011)

Alright we need a new lynch target, its pretty obvious at this point that Lucy isn't mafia. We're still playing a guessing game as to who to lynch unless we get some new information.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> How does that imply I only have one one-shot. Really WAD? Trying to put so much suspicion on me.
> 
> I said I hate having one-shot abilities in games. It makes my character semi-useless. I have a one-shot protect and a one-shot lynch stop.
> 
> This is what my Priest role does (which is why I said I walk with Jesus, ironic to my name). I'm not even a full doctor. It's one shot!!!



You said you hate being generic. Generics don't have one-shots still available to them.

If you can stop the lynch on yourself and you're not lying, then that's your only option in my eyes. Better than towning someone else. But basically it seems like you're backtracking.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

*[change vote lynch nova]*


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You said you hate being generic. Generics don't have one-shots still available to them.
> 
> If you can stop the lynch on yourself and you're not lying, then that's your only option in my eyes. Better than towning someone else. But basically it seems like you're backtracking.



-_-

Once you use up your one-shots you become generic. It's pretty much the same thing. I'll try to stop the lynch on myself. If that doesnt work, then it's fine. I have too many games to follow.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

luci, are you bulletproof?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> -_-
> 
> Once you use up your one-shots you become generic. It's pretty much the same thing. I'll try to stop the lynch on myself. If that doesnt work, then it's fine. I have too many games to follow.



Yes, but you haven't used up your one-shots, so saying "I hate being generic" is poor wording on your part that incriminates you. Perhaps you should have said "I'm practically a generic".


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> luci, are you bulletproof?



Naw. I only have a one-shot protect and one-shot lynch stop. It's a pretty pathetic role :3

"I'm practically a generic except for the fact that I have two one-shot abilities which aren't that great."


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

does that one-shot protect work on yourself?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

Eh, St.Lucifer wanking himself out of a game. I don't really care. If he doesn't think of his roles strategically then that's his fault. There's nothing useless about one shot abilities. You should have at least waited until you used it to start brining attention to yourself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Well personally, I don't believe you St. Lucifer. I know how wily you can be. Consider it acknowledgement of your scum playing skills. Hopefully you are town and you can use this one-stop lynch to absolve you from guilt. And then since you will be a generic, you shouldn't be a prime target for mafia, which means you pretty much have a free pass to stick around and scumhunt.

I strongly suggest you urge VLD to allow it, especially if your role description doesn't otherwise say it can't be used on yourself. That is, if you're being truthful.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

luci, your role is a curious one


aiyanah said:


> lol the bus driver targeted wad and swapped him with luci
> as a result luci had 4 visitors last night excluding me, so lol 5 visitors
> but luci is still alive :/


are we to assume that among 4 people targetting you none of them had a night kill?
the actions we're originally intended for wad until he was bus driven


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

*[change vote lynch st luci]*

that is actually really suspicious, never played with the guy before so i believed what he was saying but now idk maybe he was actually lieing


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

*[change vote lynch st. lucifer]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 15, 2011)

I'm inclined to believe Lucy is lying.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

If he is lying, what do you guys think that means? I mean if he is a pretty pro-mafia dude as WAD says (and honestly that is what I believe as well) then what does he gain from outting him role now? I've seen him do this before when he feels he has a useless townie role. Oh well, if he wants to die and you guys don't actually believe him that's ok. He can move on with his life and play another mafia game where he has a more useful role


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

well if he doesnt die from 4 people using their moves on him, im inclined to believe he has some bulletproof special role and is lieing.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

St. Lucifer seems to be lying in hopes of trying to avoid the lynch, honestly. I would just stick with it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

Luci's lying.


----------



## Gnome (May 15, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch St. Lucifer]* if you guys say so.


----------



## Juri (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

it's doubtful that not one of the actions directed at WAD was a kill.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2011)

Dude Cycloid...dat set


----------



## Juri (May 15, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Dude Cycloid...dat set



Thanks, man.


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

Luci should save himself at this point if he has one-shot lynch stop. His wagon is too big to be stopped. I have 1st voted for him before changing. Your too many one-shots doesn't add, especially with name of ur role claim, Priest.

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Eh, St.Lucifer wanking himself out of a game. I don't really care. If he doesn't think of his roles strategically then that's his fault. There's nothing useless about one shot abilities. You should have at least waited until you used it to start brining attention to yourself.



I said I don't like having one-shot abilities, but that doesn't mean I won't play them out. Look at James HoU game. My move was crucial to town winning. I even said that I will still play after my one-shot moves are up.



WhatADrag said:


> Well personally, I don't believe you St. Lucifer. I know how wily you can be. Consider it acknowledgement of your scum playing skills. Hopefully you are town and you can use this one-stop lynch to absolve you from guilt. And then since you will be a generic, you shouldn't be a prime target for mafia, which means you pretty much have a free pass to stick around and scumhunt.
> 
> I strongly suggest you urge VLD to allow it, especially if your role description doesn't otherwise say it can't be used on yourself. That is, if you're being truthful.



Well it doesn't say including myself, but it doesn't say excluding myself either. Let's hope it plays out. he hasn't been on yet so he hasn't responded.



aiyanah said:


> luci, your role is a curious one
> 
> are we to assume that among 4 people targetting you none of them had a night kill?
> the actions we're originally intended for wad until he was bus driven



My doctor role is one shot, and I haven't used it yet. I think it's almost pointless using it until later phases. I don't know about this whole visiting thing, but I can promise you that none of them were kills as I'm still alive. mafia could've investigated me as well as town, meanwhile roleblocking me and doing something else to me.



Shark Skin said:


> If he is lying, what do you guys think that means? I mean if he is a pretty pro-mafia dude as WAD says (and honestly that is what I believe as well) then what does he gain from outting him role now? I've seen him do this before when he feels he has a useless townie role. Oh well, if he wants to die and you guys don't actually believe him that's ok. He can move on with his life and play another mafia game where he has a more useful role



I've done that like twice. But like I said, my past is my past. Judge me by how I am playing now, and not in the past. I've played many games after that, and I was going through a "I'm bored of mafia games" phase. I'm over it. Frequent players that are in mafia games with me can vouch for me, like WAD, aiyanah, heck even friggin LB. I never said I wanted to die, stop saying that shit. I want to play the game out. You guys keep putting me in the spotlight as a player that gives up easily, and no, that is not the case. I'm in 6 games, and don't have the best roles in all of them, yet I am still playing them. I wont just suicide if I'm generic. For god's sake.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2011)

yeah, let the lynch go through. good leads from this


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2011)

i'll be back to read through this (and every other game i'm in ) afterwards. 

i'm not sure about the luci wagon. i might be wrong but it looks like he's telling some bits of truth. :/ 

*[vote lynch gnome]* 

random


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2011)

He is talking way too much.

The sign of someone who wants to win and has something at stake. I say let him lynch, his defense can be a bluff a ruse.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

Ok no more votes. let me read posts and do some day actions. you may still post.


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

I promise I'm not bluffing, but there's no stopping it now.


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> [vote lynch gnome]
> 
> random


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

My name is capitalized


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I promise I'm not bluffing, but there's no stopping it now.


Sucks then. Peace


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

idk if I can stop my lynch yet. Don't count on me dying so easily. I wanna prove everyone wrong. I like it when people are against me and I have a legitimate alibi.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

Oi I have to do vote count the write up. Ok here comes vote count.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

*Final Vote count*

2.Raven Rider->st.lucifer->*platinum*
3. Nova->no lynch->platinum->st.lucifer->princess Ivy->*st.lucifer*
4.WhataDrag->st. lucifer->platinum->st.lucifer->princess Ivy->*st.lucifer
*5. Marco->*st.lucifer*
6.Federer->*IRAIYATHEGALLANT*
7.Shark Skin->st.lucifer->*Toreno*
8.Gnome->st.lucifer->Narcissus->*st.lucifer*
9.Platinum->st.lucifer->*st.lucifer*
10.Buto Renjin->platinum->no lynch->*st.lucifer*
11.Toreno->st.lucifer->*platinum*
13.Awesome->cloudkicker->*st.lucifer*
14.sarun uchiha->st.lucifer->platinum->*st.lucifer*
15.JiriayaTheGallant->st.lucifer->platinum->*st.lucifer*
16.St. Lucifer->*aiyanah*
17.Tia Halibel
18. aiyanah->st.lucifer->Nova->*st.lucifer*
20.Bioness
21.James->*gnome*
22.Princess Ivy->st.lucifer->cloudkicker->platinum->*st.lucifer*
23.AznKuchikiChick
24.Sito->*st.lucifer*
26.Cycloid->*st.lucifer*
31.RemChu->platinum->no lynch->st. lucifer->*no lynch*
32.ChaosReaper->*St. Lucifer*
33.EntertheTao
35.blacklusterseph004[blackluster]->*st.lucifer*
36.R o f l c o p t e r->*st.lucifer*
37.Ishamael->*no lynch*
38.MSAL
39.Narcissus
40.Cloudkicker ->*st.lucifer*


st.lucifer-18
platinum-2
JiriayaTheGallant-3
aiyanah-1
Toreno-1
no lynch-3

People who will automatically take Bomb:

*Tia Halibel
Enterthetao
AznKuchikiChick*


----------



## A. Waltz (May 16, 2011)

Why will I be bombed??!


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

So it turns out I can stop my lynch. gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Good, Lucy.

Then put your scumhunting skills to work for the rest of the game as generic. It's important that you help lead us as a confirmed town.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Why will I be bombed??!



For not even trying to participate. I was about to add cycloid and Chaos, but they at least voted.

 Now I gotta make write ups.


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Good, Lucy.
> 
> Then put your scumhunting skills to work for the rest of the game as generic. It's important that you help lead us as a confirmed town.



Bitch, don't act like you're town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Bitch, don't act like you're town.



Waste an investigation if you don't believe me 

I'm pretty sure if I wasn't, four people wouldn't have targeted to come after me. Just saying.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 16, 2011)

Waaah its not my fault my internet doesn't work T___T

gumby is mafia btw
If he's playing, I have a feeling...

Oh and number 27

Whoever that is, is probably mafia. 
I'm just going by my feelings.

And 33  

These are my scumdars going off.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

27 is dead and 33 is going to die in this bomb.

Thanks for your help, azn.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

Azn is always on the ball .


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

"gumby is mafia btw.. if he's playing"

bitches are funny


----------



## A. Waltz (May 16, 2011)

Fine then, 

32 and 23 is also mafia! 

eeeh and #1 or 7 or 2 or 4


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2011)

Azn.........


----------



## A. Waltz (May 16, 2011)

Now that I look at the list, that sounds about right tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

So you're mafia and you're dying in this bomb? Awesome azn.

I'm still not mafia, but with my role it would be better for an overeager townie killer to target me or even mafia instead of towning horribly on a stronger power role, same applies to scum trying to get at me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



_The horde and alliance were very restless after the events of the day. It had started so well with the death of Illidan and some how took a turn for the worst after yet another assassination attempt and the death of King Varian. Though the alliance tried to not think to much about how it happened they could not help but cast a weary eye to their so called "allies" in the horde. Though their new leader of the alliance Jaina tried to ease tension, the alliance clearly wanted blood.

 So they turned that attention to a undead priest whom they had jailed the previous night. Some of the higher ups did not care what it was as long as a horde paid and most people of the alliance were more then happy to oblige. Since outright taking garrosh's head would mean war between the two, this would be the appropriate action...for now.

 As they lead the "guilty" hastily up to the execution area, they were stopped by none other then Jania. She argued that they had already lost so much and losing a priest now of all times would be very costly no matter if he belonged to the horde or alliance. The higher ups that accompanied the "guilty" were set to argue this point when an explosion errupted at the far other side of the fortress town.

 Burning Legion had launched a powerful preemptive strike. And leading the way were 2 of the legion's strongest remaining assets, Kael'thas and Mannoroth. They came with a large portion of the Legion._

*Mannoroth*: First this pathetic little force then the traitor, Arthas!

*Kael'thas*: But first Bring Vol'jin's head!

_The legion was immediately met by the alliance and horde led by a few great heroes. Bolvar and Garrosh in particular lead the charge. The slowly slowed the legion charge until they were able to completely stop it. This enraged Kale'thas from his vantage point on top of a warehouse like building._

*Kael'thas*: DAMN! PUSH YOU WORTHLESS BEAST DESTROY THESE WORTHLESS INSECTS!

_ The combined might of the Horde and alliance was still not enough to push back this demonic horde. if anything it started to pick back up momentum with Kael'thas and Mannoroth started to really put their powers into it.. But all of their fighting they did notice a few small flying vehicles not far above the scene. they each held a cord that held Gelbin's secret weapon. Piloting the head of one was the head engineer himself._

*Gelbin*: If I drop it at just the right spot we should be rid of these foes. I had hoped to deliver it to their current base...but it seems they were nice enough to bring a large portion of their forces to us. Hopefully the casualties will be minimal....but this is our best chance to rid ourselves of at least one problem. PREPARE TO DROP IT!

_Gelbin Mekkatorque waited until his alignment was right. Then he signaled for the release of his ace in the whole. the bomb released from all the wires and dropped down into the demonic horde's midst. The explosion was thunderous and far more devastating then Gelbin thought it would be. true it had done it's intended job by completely wiping out all of the Legion, including Kael'Thas and mannoroth...But it also caught the front lines of their forces._

*Gelbin*:No...oh no no no....

_In the approaching night the alliance/horde searched for bodies to put them somewhere to be buried later as quickly as possible. They did not want to be caught unaware again. They were lucky to find a few of survivors in a Paladin, Liadrin, and good old Lord Prestor who insisted on helping the front lines as best he could. But among the dead were none other the Bolvar Fordragon, Garrosh Hellscream, Cairine Bloodhoof, and a hunter for the Horde._

*[St. Lucifer used [Priest] to not get lynched]*

*[AznKuchikiChick Bolvar Fordragon was killed by bomb]

[Tia Harribel Kael'thas Sunstrider was killed by bomb]

[Enterthetao Mannoroth was killed by bomb]

[Chaosreaper Garrosh Hellscream was killed by bomb]

[blacklusterseph004 Cairine Bloodhoof was killed by bomb]

[Paladin has lossed a life to bomb. Only has 1 left]

[Deathwing was able to survive bomb]

[Liadrin was targeted by bomb but survived due to bulletproof role]*

*NIGHT PHASE 2 HAS STARTED. nO POSTING! IF YOU HAVE A NIGHT ACTION SEND IT IN!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

*Bolvar Fordragon*-
[Bulletproof]-Can not be killed except by lynch.

*Kael'thas Sunstrider*-
[Cop]May investigate a player at night to learn their role.

*Mannoroth*-
[Recruiter]-Using his blood he can recruit players to the mafia. Can be used once every 3 phases.

*Garrosh Hellscream*-
[For the Horde!]-As leader of the Horde you know what moves each of the other Racial leaders make. But you will not know who they are.
[Bullet Proof-Town]-Can not be killed or roleblocked by any horde townie.
[Bus Driver]-You may redirect the actions of any players. You may also do this to racial leaders even if you do not know who they are. Will also get the same info as Cop/watcher/tracker.
[One shot-Vigillante]-Has one chance to kill.
[No Peace]-As long as you and Varrian are leaders both towns can never come together to win together. You will be given a choice to step down multiple times in the game. But in doing so you will lose and be stripped of your abilities.

*Cairne Bloodhoof*-
[Protect]-Will protect a player at night.
[Warstomp]-Will stop every target against you that night or day. Only usable once every 5 phases.
[Triple Voter]- Vote counts as 3.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

​

_The Lich King thought this would be the perfect time to strike with 2 of his major adversaries reeling. He sent his deadly scourge out to meet the armies of the horde and alliance head on with Magni to lead the charge. He on the other hand would take out one of their most powerful assets.

 He had went with a few powerful scourge to cut through their side to his target. But when he got their instead of his intended target he found another. He thought of only one person who would have for saw this move to prevent it's happening._


*Lich King*: Jaina....

*Druid*:I have already prevented the move of a political being. Now I shall prevent one of a monster like you!

*Lich King*: Useless mortal you shall fall before my might for denying me my pray!

_ The druid put up a great effort but in the end he could not prevent himself from death. The Lich King quickly withdrew from battle and returned back to his temporary thrown to plot the next move._

​
_ But the Lich King's actions did not go unnoticed. The Prophet Velen had been waiting for something big like this. They had already made a big strike against Kil'jaeden, at the cost of many a great allies of course. But with Velen finally finding the where about of the Lich King they could finally strike at this being.

 But to in concentration he was that he failed to notice the slaughtering of his guard. For Hogger had hid in the day where the Lich King now resides. He had let the scourge take up the alliance and horde's attention and slip in. The Gnoll King had a specific target in mind. One whou could possibly find him out. But not anymore.

 With Velen's attention all on the Lich King's Hogger took his great Blade and hacked away at Velen until the blow in his eyes faded. Hogger very pleased with himself exited the premise until the day came where he could hide once more._

​
_Once more the Undead priest found himself being lead towards the jail to be locked up for the night. Even though he had been found innocent, thanks to Jaina, he could not walk around at night alone. So here he was again being lead towards his cell by the slightly mad jailer. He had been given a gift from Gelbin Mekkatorque prior to his current predicament.

 Someone watched close by in the shadows. Once more he had been denied fun with another. Once more these two sides had failed to go at each otehr throat for they had found a way to some how come closer together thanks to Jaina and Thrall. So he will stay in his human disguise for now and use the power of his demon soul to finish the job the allaince failed to do today.

 From the shadows he blasted the poor priest into pieces using his demon soul fragment. Then disappeared into the darkness to attend to other business leaving the jailer and other guards to scurry around looking for an assassin that they will never find._


*DO NOT POST YET!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

​
_The warrior made is ascension up the Loby stairs. A warlock had told him of the story of how she was to kill this man. She had said that she could not break through a barrier. But something about the barrier around this man was a little off; though familiar to her. He believed if Vol'jin wanted this man dead then there should be a good reason for it. he had told the Warlock he would take care of it instead.

 As he approached the door he found the barrier and it seemed to have extened and covered almost the whole floor. He found it a little odd that the place was a little deserted. Though with the battle going on now not very surprising. He touched the barrier with his new weapons. He wondered if any amount of whacking away at it would break through it. well...he was going to find out.

 Just before he took the first swing he heard running footsteps coming up the stairs. He knew it could not be an enemy as they did not hide their in coming presence but still kept his weapon at the ready. It was indeed an ally and seemed to be a messenger._


Messenger: Sir! Lord Thrall needs you to investigate a murder. It is Velen, he has been slain.

_Though he was disappointed that he would not be able to finish this job, orders were orders. Though when he finished and their was time....he would be back._

​
_Thrall was glad to be out in battle. He had just got back from keeping Vol'jin from murdering his fellow leader over an argument. It appears the troll leader did not appreciate the investigation he had performed on a shamman. Thrall had just been put back in charge of the horde once more and he knew that business like that would come up over and over again in the war. Now in the battlefield he could relieve some of this stress on the deadly scourge.

 His side was holding well against the scourge. This though lead some to get reckless. Like a hunter who had been overconfident in her back that she left her rear completely open. A few arrows tipped with the disease that created these abominations plunged into her and her pet. She went down and Thrall knew she would get back up and start attacking her former allies. As did the hunter. In her slowly turning gaze she looked for Thrall to make sure she never returns to harm her old friends and family.

 Thrall with a heavy heart brought Doomhammer down on the hunter's head shattering her skull all the way through the spine. He would mourn her and the others after this war, but now they must win. A night elf was there to watch his back from the distance._



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



_Today the Burning Legion had been dealt a nearly devastating blow. But Their Current Lord would strike and show that they were still a force. And what better way then by killing one of the strongest players in this game. He stood at the read as His warlocks had just got done finishing the summon. And into their midst appeared the colassal Dragon Deathwing._

*Deathwing*: WHO DARES-!

_Before he could finish his sentence the behemoth dragon was blasted from where he stood with demonic power. The mountain he slammed into practically disintegrated upon impact. Just when he got his bearings he was hit once more with even more power from the mighty lord of the legion. His power was starting to tear through his armored scales. If this continued it was actually possible he could die.

 With a mighty war he erected a barrier just strong enough to keep the next blast at bay. He then retaliated by combing his own power with that of the fragment of the demon soul and firing back a blast of his own. It slammed into Kil'Jaeden knocking the towering demon back a few yards scaled up to his height.

 With the Leader of the legion down Deathwing turned and veered away. He would not fight on his terms. When the time came he would take out the Leader of the Legion just like all of his other enemies. For now the dawn approached and he must get back to the fortress town back undercover.

 Kil'Jaeden quickly got back to his feet. He glared at his retreating pray. Yes their would be another time. For now he too must return to the fortress town. Hopefully to get the alliance and horde to do his dirty work once more._


*DO NOT POST YET!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

*[The Lich King Has killed Ishamael alliance Druid]

[Hogger has killed Aiyanah The Prophet Velen]

[DeathWing has killed St. Lucifer horde priest]

[Thrall has killed sito Horde hunter]*

*Velen-*
[Prohpet]-Will get the name of a random Horde player, Mafia, and Independent every day phase.
[Lie Detector]-May send the mod a post to tell if it is the truth or not. Like role claims.
[Tracker]-Will track a player at night. Will find out who they targeted as well.

*Druid-*
[Cat Form]-May steal from a player. One shot.
[Bear form]-May kill a player at night. One shot.
[Travel form]-May commute home for a phase. One shot.
[Tree of Life Form]-May protect a player. One shot.
[Mookin Form]-May roleblock a player at night. One shot.

*Priest-*
[one shot Protect]-May protect one person at night or day once.
[Priest]-May send mod a name. If that person is the top vote getter they will be saved that day. One shot.

*Hunter-*
[Trap]-May set a trap for a player that makes a move. Each one is one shot.
[Freezing Trap]-will roleblock the target.
[Explosive Trap]-will kill a player.
[Snake Trap]-Player will become incompacited for the rest of the phase.

*DAY PHASE 3 HAS STARTED!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

ok some weird shit just happened....I had posted this not to long ago then it disappeared. I think some mod fucking with me.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Aiyanah.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 17, 2011)

Aw, no mafia death last phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2011)

I'm actually curious as to how Liadrin survived the bomb with bulletproof (and Deathwing who I assume is the same) but not azn/Bolvar.

Did she get turned into generic the previous night or something?


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2011)

I think VLD just took the liberty to kill her anyway since she was inactive as opposed to being RNGd.

Or levels of bulletproof?


----------



## Jαmes (May 17, 2011)

the hell is going on here?


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

Pretty bad night for town.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 17, 2011)

Well, both town leaders are dead now. That means the alliance and horde has to work together now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2011)

If Cloudkicker's estimates are anywhere near correct (14 Horde, 14 Alliance, 9 mafia, 3 Independents) - the number breakdown is now as follows:

5 Alliance. 6 Horde. 5 Mafia. 3 Independents.

19 Players remaining.

Town is thankfully unified as one now. However, we're not out of the neck of the woods by a long shot. Mafia is still a little bit more than half strong, and all three independents are still running around rampant. And all three possess killing abilities, it seems confirmed now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

I done confused myself then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

Ok in coming day actions.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

​
_Vol'jin was once more on the hunt. He smelt a prey that he knew did not belong here. As the rest of troops were resting for the time being he would use this time to snuff this little insignificant threat out. But his prey must have known he was on to them for they tried to keep a distance between themselves and Vol'jin.

 He made his way into Gelbin's work place. He made sure not to be seen or heard by anybody. This would be a stealth job. Only he and whomever else he wanted to let know know.

 He made his way around making sure to both keep himself hidden and an eye out for anything. Until suddenly things around him started to come to life. They whirled and made noises making the troll chief very weary of every little noise or movement around him. To weary in fact.

 For as someone made a step behind him he whirled around, without thinking anything but the kill, and stabbing his target. Unfortunately it was the master of this place, Gelbin Mekkatorque himself. And The wound was straight to his head. He knew he was dead before he quickly withdrew his weapon from the wound.

 He heard his prey scamper away through a window. he knew he would have to flee as well...another time he would take that thing's life. Another time._


*[JiraiyaTheGallant Gelbin Mekkatorque has been killed by Vol'jin]*

*Gelbin Mekkatorque-*
[Inventor]-May build the following one shot tools to use for yourself or give to another player-
Gnomish Poultryizer-[Roleblock]
Gnomish Mind Control Cap[Redirect]
Ultrasafe Transporter-[Commute]
Nigh Invulnerability Belt-[Protect]
Gnomish X-Ray Specs-[Cop]

 But can not create the same thing again until everything else on the list has been created.
[Griefer]-You and Gallywix agree to build a bomb that can kill 8 players in 2 days. Must contact the mod and the mod will contact the Gallywix player. If both parties agree you will also learn each other's identities.
[Subordinate]-May use another gnome to create another device but with a 50% fail rate. Meaning object may have negative effect if used.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

​
_After a less then stellar couple of days the female theif had finally came through. She does not know how it could have been left like that or how it she could have both gotten it and gotten out but she did. In her hands she held The Lich King's weapon....Frostmourne. But she would save that information for herself. For now she will hide it until it is needed. She had a place to keep it from both science and magic. So with that she returned to her hidden place to stash her new weapon till it's needed._



*[?????????? has stolen frostmourne from the Lich King]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 17, 2011)

Wow, Frostmourne has been stolen. Who is the Lick King then?

By the way, it seemed that mafia and Independents doesn't have a day kill in this game so I might as well reveal.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

[Frostmourne]-Goes through role blocks, and protections except Elune's.-[Current Holder]-[???????????]

Doesn't say LK transfers with it. Which would make sense since Frostmourne was shattered and Bolvar is the current LK. As for who stole it, I believe Garona is in this game, which would mean Horde still has at least 2 powerful players.


----------



## Toreno (May 17, 2011)

Remchu hasn't hinted at her role this game, right? 

If so, I have this gut feeling she is mafia based off her some what goofy post.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Federer]* He's been pretty much inactive except for wagon lynching. I think he was one who survived the bomb, I'm thinking Deathwing. Either him or Marco, who I don't even remember seeing post.


----------



## Toreno (May 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH REMCHU]*

I've already stated why I'm voting her.


----------



## Bioness (May 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Federer]

inactives get 
*


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

^ You have no vote


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

probably last update coming in for awhile.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

​
_Tyrande stared standing at the spot. It seems there had been yet another corpse robing. This time they slaughtered the guards. Security had been a very big concern as of late. But for some reason they still could not stay strong in that area. The Priestest of Elune thought it to be an inside job. But could not figure how Arthas could pull this off with any scourge. Could it be that Kil'Jaeden was helping Arthas?

 Was this also why Elune had bestowed her blessing upon Tyrande? It did not matter at this moment, for The Lich King now had another powerful Death Knight at his command._


*[Aiyanah has been revived as a Death Knight]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 17, 2011)

and townies continue to town


----------



## Toreno (May 17, 2011)

.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 17, 2011)

........

Damn, and I could've vouched for someone if only I hadn't been killed.

But what's done is done. Good game, Vasto.

/dead


----------



## Federer (May 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> *[Vote Lynch Federer]* He's been pretty much inactive except for wagon lynching. I think he was one who survived the bomb, I'm thinking Deathwing. Either him or Marco, who I don't even remember seeing post.



Why was I inactive? What the fuck happened?


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

This was a list by WAD


WhatADrag said:


> Sajin	7
> Chiba	7
> R o f l c o p t e r	7
> Shark Skin	5
> ...



If the bomb did target inactives one would be you. And it would mean you survived, I'm inclined to think you're Deathwing. Either that or you're the worthless paladin or Liadrin.


----------



## Toreno (May 17, 2011)

Four way tie though.


----------



## Federer (May 17, 2011)

Well, what can I post really? 

I have no suspects as of now, I just write a name to lynch that person, if he/she is suspicious. And that's it. I can post ten times or more with nonsense, but does that make it any better?


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

This is just instinct. I want to hear his defense.


----------



## Friday (May 17, 2011)

I was killed anyway? What a waste and a drag


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

nice, very nice
do you guys want info?


----------



## Ishamael (May 17, 2011)

Damn, that sucks and I'd just used one of my abilities.

/dead.

edit: Fuck you Lich King.


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> nice, very nice
> do you guys want info?



That would be nice. Spill it.


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

lol when will this phase get active again?

anyway, sarun and ivy are alliance and horde respectively
but i think ivy revealed earlier this phase
cba to read back

i also got the name of a mafia member this day phase
*[vote lynch roflcopter]*


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

lol so rofl is mafia? smh

*[vote lynch rofl]*


----------



## Sarun (May 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]

*we need to get ball rolling after poor night for us.


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2011)

Ah, thank god. *[VOTE LYNCH R o f l c o p t e r]*


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch Rofl]*

Confirmed mafia.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch Rofl]* not going to argue with that.


----------



## Federer (May 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ROFL]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Rofl]*


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch ROFL]*

.


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

this day phase is chilled 
just how they should be


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

This day phase can pretty much end now.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 17, 2011)

I see we found a mafia. 

*[Vote lynch rolf]*


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol when will this phase get active again?
> 
> anyway, sarun and ivy are alliance and horde respectively
> but i think ivy revealed earlier this phase
> ...



Didn't you get converted to Independant's side or something...
Or whatever thingy Death Knights belong to.



Cycloid said:


> lol so rofl is mafia? smh
> 
> *[vote lynch rofl]*





sarun uchiha said:


> *[Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]
> 
> *we need to get ball rolling after poor night for us.





Marco said:


> Ah, thank god. *[VOTE LYNCH R o f l c o p t e r]*





Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch Rofl]*
> 
> Confirmed mafia.





Gnome said:


> *[Change vote Lynch Rofl]* not going to argue with that.





Federer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ROFL]*





Butō Renjin said:


> *[Vote Lynch Rofl]*





Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch ROFL]*
> 
> .





Raven Rider said:


> I see we found a mafia.
> 
> *[Vote lynch rolf]*



Why in the flying fuck are you idiots listening to aiyanah ?
Holy fucking crap, you guys are HS-tier...
smh

*[VOTE LYNCH ROFLCOPTER]*

Also, lol.


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

role reveal then.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> role reveal then.




I would, but I can't protect myself during the night so, mafia would have an easy time killing me.
Oh wait....

smh


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

reveal your role roflchu :33


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I would, but I can't protect myself during the night so, mafia would have an easy time killing me.
> Oh wait....
> 
> smh



I'm pretty sure there are still doctors left.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 17, 2011)

Might as well reveal Rofl.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> I'm pretty sure there are still doctors left.



No shit, Captain Obvious. 
Not for long tho.. smh


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> No shit, Captain Obvious.
> Not for long tho.. smh



Oh? Is that so? Inside info?


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

lol rofl is a doc
fabulous
the boss will be pleased with this


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Sure is mafia in here..


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

Hinting doc? You should still character reveal. I'm sure there are others. 

Also, Gnome, your lurking scares me. At least I'm being an invisifag.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 17, 2011)

Can you protect yourself Rofl? Should probably ask VLD about that.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I'll believe you for now.


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

i aint even gonna change my vote


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Can you protect yourself Rofl? Should probably ask VLD about that.
> 
> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> I'll believe you for now.



Aren't you switching on a bit too little info. Town is usually never so easily convinced.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Hinting doc? You should still character reveal. I'm sure there are others.
> 
> Also, Gnome, your lurking scares me. At least I'm being an invisifag.



I tend to click on threads and just leave my computer. I'm usually not doing anything. If I'm actually there I'll post.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Hinting doc? You should still character reveal. I'm sure there are others.
> 
> Also, Gnome, your lurking scares me. At least I'm being an invisifag.





Butō Renjin said:


> Can you protect yourself Rofl? Should probably ask VLD about that.
> 
> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> I'll believe you for now.



....

........



What part of not being able to protect myself was unclear to you.
It tells you I'm a doc who can't protect himself. Seriously. smh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

4 hours before I end phase.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Aren't you switching on a bit too little info. Town is usually never so easily convinced.



Lol whut ?
Admitting you're mafia ?

You were the first one to hop on a wagon started by a mod confirmed Death Knight.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 17, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Aren't you switching on a bit too little info. Town is usually never so easily convinced.


I call it like i see 'em and we were voting for him on little to no info either.

Like we can actually believe everything aiyanah says smh


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Oh... and Cycloid, my characters name is Maiev Shadowsong-
No clue who that is.


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

EDIT: ninja'd

*[Change Vote No Lynch]* till counter claim


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Oh... and Cycloid, my characters name is Maiev Shadowsong-
> No clue who that is.



The person who kills Illidan.


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I call it like i see 'em and we were voting for him on little to no info either.
> 
> Like we can actually believe everything aiyanah says smh


why believe it in the first place?
i died over night so obviously i wouldn't get info from my role
my ploy was instigated by the king himself
i was simply his hands in the procedure


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The person who kills Illidan.



So, I'm someone who kills someone else I don't know.
Very helpfull to know. >.>


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch platinum]*

mafia scum.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> So, I'm someone who kills someone else I don't know.
> Very helpfull to know. >.>



He was the holder of this 

[Skull of Gulden]-Increases number of ability uses by 2. Except killing ones. One shots no longer limited to one shot.after 3 phases with the same person it is permanently destroyed but players keep boosted ability.

Who was mafia.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

btw, Awesome is Mafia, and pretty sure Buto Renjin is mafia.

im probably dead tonight, im Vol'jin, tried killing awesome last night, i think he hid behind JTG, he is scum as well


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Then Awesome is probably Hogger.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> He was the holder of this
> 
> [Skull of Gulden]-Increases number of ability uses by 2. Except killing ones. One shots no longer limited to one shot.after 3 phases with the same person it is permanently destroyed but players keep boosted ability.
> 
> Who was mafia.



Ah... ok. Thanks.


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

Nova said:


> btw, Awesome is Mafia, and pretty sure Buto Renjin is mafia.
> 
> im probably dead tonight, im Vol'jin, tried killing awesome last night, i think he hid behind JTG, he is scum as well


this is the definitive list
*[change vote lynch platinum]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

anyone who doesnt change their vote to platinum or awesome, should be killed/lynched after this phase


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH PLATINUM]*


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Guys we went through this whole thing last phase


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 17, 2011)

Nova said:


> btw, Awesome is Mafia, and pretty sure Buto Renjin is mafia.
> 
> im probably dead tonight, im Vol'jin, tried killing awesome last night, i think he hid behind JTG, he is scum as well


Oh no i'm not mafia. Just trust me. I may be sneaky, but i'm trustworthy.


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

Can we get the lynch of rofl guys? also rolf, if you survive, you'll be protecting Nova tonight.

*[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

try kill me with whatever means you have available
*[change vote lynch rofl]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

oh yeah and Marco is mafia


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

dont have any other leads/suspects. this whole thing kinda messed up since for 2 straight phases my attacks have been hiden altered or blocked.

forget anything Platinum says about being innocent, he did this before, and i was already keen on his watch after he convinced a few town off him. tried killing him night 1, but LB stopped me


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

I know for a fact that Nova is lying btw .

Or at the least he is misinformed .


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Can we get the lynch of rofl guys? also rolf, if you survive, you'll be protecting Nova tonight.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]*



If I survive... yeah.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 17, 2011)

I thought we came to the conclusion that platinum was independant through my fiasco last day phase but Horde needs independant dead to win so ethier one is good. 

*[vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

im actually more certain on [Marco] and [Awesome]

but platinum has been targeted multiple times and never dies


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

i take it there may be another bus driver still alive
that would be the only way for plat to claim nova is lying


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

After my death tonight, Lynch [Marco] and [Awesome]

Buto renjin is suspicious, maybe he is not bad but he posts like it sometimes


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i take it there may be another bus driver still alive
> that would be the only way for plat to claim nova is lying



not lying, i have the Skull of Gulden from killing Illidan, but hey, I never track anyone at night so its basically useless for me


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

[vote lynch Platinum]

I'm mafia godfather lynch me. 

I know Nova is bullshitting because all my bullshit inactifag teammates got modkilled and i'm the only scum left . 

He's probably an anti town independent trying to manipulate you guys.

So I suggest you kill him.

/apathy


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

interesting 
*[change vote lynch awesome]*
this lynch is more correct than plat's


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

Plat or awesome, vote away


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Shoot townies,

you will only kill a man .


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

A man? or the Lich King!

*[change vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

*FOR THE HORDE*


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

"Bin mog g'thazag cha!"


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

im giving you my Skull Gnome


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Can you even do that


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

vote awesome ploxxie :33


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch awesome]
*
?

Whatever guys I see you all love me too much .


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

i love you plat, thats why i'm not voting for you
inb4 your the lich king


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Platinum]*

I got back to reading the thread. I can role reveal if I get too many votes but hopefully that won't be necessary.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i love you plat, thats why i'm not voting for you
> inb4 your the lich king



Called it way back, like 6 posts


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

*Dear Townies, *

I am disappointed by your decision to press charges, but I am not surprised. My only hope is that the courts will see the matters differently than you have. You see; I never had the chance to serve in battle. Nor did fate provide me the opportunity to sacrifice myself for The Burning Legion as it did for so many others in the Great War. People extremely dear to me were lost very early in the game via modkill. My mind has always plagued me with the question: If the choice had been placed in my hands, could I have saved them? The memories of them have haunted me this entire game, and more so in these last few phases than I could ever have imagined.

But, given the events of these past few day phases, I feel confident that had I been given the chance, I would have made those sacrifices myself... Had I only the chance. I know that you disagree with my methods and that others will as well. This is beyond my control. However, I cannot imagine that any court would be able to convict me no matter how low their opinion of my actions might be. You must understand one basic fact for all this to make sense, my dear townies.

While the law has many penalties for the atrocities we inflict on others, there are no punishments for the terrors that we inflict on ourselves.

So you send your men. They won't find themselves a fight. They'll only find an old man. An old man tired, but satisfied he did his duty. An old man weary from a mind more filled with memory than it is with hope.

*Sincerely yours,

The Godfather of The Burning Legion, 

Kil'jaeden*

*PS:* I can stop the lynch so if townies be willing to deal instead of lynching me and wasting this day phase i'll deal .


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

plat, kill remchu for me


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

no dont kill remchu, he is good


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

If you're going to kill someone make it Awesome or Marco so we can tell if Nova is a liar.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

Please make it Awesome then, since i am only going on Marco due to how very very suspicious he posts


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

Why am I mafia, Nova? 

And I said I'd role reveal if pressured enough, but I don't need to right now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

i can kill one per day and one per night, so ill kill someone too


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

or you can kill me and prove im Vol'jin, i dont really care, as long as horde wins


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

this is very interesting
nova, you should kill me


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

wait till tonight

Awesome you are Hogger apparently


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Get the vote off me fagets .


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

but you've claimed mafia


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

no, he has claimed Mafia godfather


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

Yea I'm hogger. I don't feel like going against it though, but I can help town out if you want considering I wasn't planning on playing pro-me anyway. Day actions don't work on me though or they'll just fail so I don't suggest attacking me. From here on out all my kills will be what town wants dead. Deal? 

/apatheticindependent


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Yeah but see this is how it is.

You can lynch me, I save myself, save myself again the following phase (I can do it twice), and then finally kill me taking three day phases giving the independents plenty of time to rape your asses.

Or you deal with me.


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

Lol and independent and a mafia making deals with town.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Awesome, kill Platinum.


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

I can't be killed by anything you guys got.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

Don't mess with the trolls, mon


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

I only have night kills anyway. Want my abilities?


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Why do you think all these kills against me have failed ?


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

Also aiyanah, I killed you. Just sayin.

Hogger-
[Coward-Will hide behind a player. during the day every vote or action against you will go to someone else.
[Serial Killer will kill a player at night.

This isn't a pm screenshot so I think I won't get modkilled.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *PS:* I can stop the lynch so if townies be willing to deal instead of lynching me and wasting this day phase i'll deal .



Lets see you stop the lynch now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Also aiyanah, I killed you. Just sayin.
> 
> Hogger-
> [Coward-Will hide behind a player. during the day every vote or action against you will go to someone else.
> ...



 Your *mod killed*.....from my heart.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

no, if deathwing kills Platinum, he can kill him with the Demon Soul! right?


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Why would Deathwing do that ?

He has bigger fish to fry than me and I can still be an asset to independents via lynch stalling.

Jesus christ I extend an olive branch to you dongs and you cast it aside .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

Yes Deathwing is the only one that can kill him. If he has Demon soul. If not, he can only be lynched. Just like Deathwing can only be killed by Kil'Jaeden if he does not posses the demon soul. He can only be lynched. And only a certain action of Deathwing's can be roleblocked. Everything else Deathwing can do could have been blocked if ya had a day roleblocker.


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Also aiyanah, I killed you. Just sayin.
> 
> Hogger-
> [Coward-Will hide behind a player. during the day every vote or action against you will go to someone else.
> ...


this will make killing you tonight even sweeter


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

who doth want de skull of gruden? ze i dont need it mon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

deathwing and kil'jaden the


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Nova said:


> who doth want de skull of gruden? ze i dont need it mon



I be taken it mon, you do an I reveal vat I know.


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

@VLD: I saw you love hogger so me going apathetic and not going to win is actually because I hate Hogger 

I can actually help town though if you don't target me. As I said, I'll listen to town and only kill who needs to be killed.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

And how do you plan on doing that?


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Wait awesome got modkilled?


----------



## Sarun (May 17, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]

*well played, aiy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wait awesome got modkilled?



No, no he was not.


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Yes..... YES waste you phases townies .

Seriously let me help you guys out .


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

Only in his heart.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

So we know who two of the big baddies are...and we supposedly can't lynch them, great.


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

lol
*[change vote lynch gnome]*
deathwing get


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Keep trollin aiy


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

this is far from a troll
either the real deathwing will vote on this or you are in fact deathwing


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

We got a confession from the lead Mafioso, any other lynch vote is unthinkable as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

gnome i gave you skull of gruden now just wait for VLD to give it to you.

if ur deathwing u should kill platinum


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

a mafia godfather who can save himself from lynch twice is not a viable lynch option


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

*[Vol'jin has given the skull of Gulden to ?????????????]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

lol if deathwing has the skull of gulden


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

He doesn't, don't worry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE!*


​
_Now with the power of the skull of Guldan, the shaman's powers have grown beyond that of any except possibly Thrall himself. Now he would use this to further the war for the alliance and horde. And he would find one of the other spirit he found very disturbing the other day.

 He had summoned the Fire elemental totem once more to send against this foe. With the skull he can summon it a lot closer to his prey this time. But it seems his target was not one of the wicked spirits he sought out. he had thought it was one of the evil presence he sought...it only turned out to be just a warrior for the alliance._


*[The Horde shaman has killed Shark skin Alliance Warrior]*

*Warrior*-
[Critical Block]-May protect a layer for a phase from death and lynching. Will die in their place, but in doing so will win. One shot.
[Mortal Strike]-may kill a player.One shot.


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

lol that limits targets for the night
thank you :33


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

I got this


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

wow that horde guys is retarded, goes off and kills a alliance town when we need all the town we can get


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol that limits targets for the night
> thank you :33



What the fuck does this mean? Did you guys think I was mafia? You pathetic scum


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> What the fuck does this mean? Did you guys think I was mafia? You pathetic scum


nope, we very much thought you were town
only question was which town role you were
dont worry though, your death has brought the picture into focus
you should get mad at the townie that towned you


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2011)

Its cool I just thought I'd semi-rage for the lolz


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

rage harder, i'm scouting for a reaction
if i dont get it then i know who the shaman is


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2011)

Nah I can't rage anymore I'm taking a vacation 6 feet under right now


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2011)

I'll use my hidden ability to revive you Shark-Skin


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

i see
so either gnome or james is the shaman
i still like the theory of gnome being deathwing though


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> rage harder, i'm scouting for a reaction
> if i dont get it then i know who the shaman is



Lies.       >.>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

anyone want to do vote count for me this time so I can do write up?


----------



## aiyanah (May 17, 2011)

i would totally do it but i'm going to bed right now :/
bye


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2011)

Remchu – 1
Rofl – 3
Platinum – 8
Awesome – 1
Gnome - 1

May not be perfect, tired.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 18, 2011)

gnome, give you the skull to make up for killing u as in mario


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

that means I am gonna have to do the vote count then....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

*Final Day vote count!*

2.Raven Rider->rofl->*platinum*
3. Nova->*platinum*
4.WhataDrag
5. Marco->*rofl*
6.Federer->*rofl*
8.Gnome->federer->rofl->*platinum*
9.Platinum->rofl->*awesome*
10.Buto Renjin->rofl->no lynch->*platinum*
11.Toreno->*Remchu*
13.Awesome->rofl->*platinum*
14.sarun uchiha->*rofl*
18. *aiyanah*
20.*Bioness*
21.James
22.Princess Ivy
26.Cycloid->rofl->no lynch->*platinum*
31.RemChu
36.R o f l c o p t e r->rofl->*platinum*
39.Narcissus


*Platinum*-7
*Rofl*-5
*awesome*-1
*remchu*-1

 Looks like Plat is getting lynched.....or is he? Write up coming.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

​
_They had all heard the rumors. A warlock, a Shaman, and Vol'jin have confirmed it when they have tried to kill him. Also add to the fact that security has been way to lax for it's own good. They have given this so called "man" to much power from the get. No it must be stopped and must be stopped now.

 Thrall and Jaina were leading the way of this group. There would take no chances, they brought along their biggest hitters. But when they came to the building the entire place had been excased in a barrier. And Jaina was able to identify it has the evil fel magic. Only one being could have produced such a powerful one. And they had let the bastard have to much power.

 They would wait till they had the right time for now they would post heady unit around the place just in case he decided to release a surprise attack from within. As beaten as they are now the Legion was still force to be reckoned with. Tonight they would be on the defensive._


*[The governor has stopped the lynch.]*


*NIGHT PHASE 3 HAS BEGUN!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

​
_ the shaman set his tremor totem at the ready. He made sure to have one look over many other warriors this night. He was told that they would be playing defense tonight with the threat of lord of the legion right in their midst. And the always present threat of the scourge and evil former earth warder Deathwing. There had come to light also the new threat of a Deadly Gnoll in their presence, Hogger.

 Either way the shaman knew that tonight could possibly be very bad._


*Spoiler*: __ 




​




_They had been waiting for the move. It really was the only option for the Lord of the legion's dwindling forces. So when the barrier came down and the demons flooded from the building, the forces of the alliance and horde met them with almost all of their best shots. Last to come out was the demon lord himself, Kil'jaeden._

*Kil'jaeden*: Leave no survivors. I want nothing left of these worthless mortals.

*Jaina*: No Demon! Tonight we banish you to the Nether. I hope your master will enjoy the company!

*Kil'jaeden*: Pathetic woman you and your pathetic band wishes to compare their might with my own? A fool's endeavor.

*Tyrande*: Then enough talk. Let us end this between us one way or another.

_With that the leader of the alliance and the priestest of Elune both unleashed their power upon the demon lord. Maive, the shaman, and others also added their own power to the blast. This stunned the great being, but hardly did much damage.

 This of course was not their intention as they wanted to by time for their most powerful of casters to create the gate that would send the demon lord away for good. The next wave of fighters came, lead by Thrall, next fruitlessly trying to hack away at the great being. With his demonic horde continuing to flood from the portal it was becoming more difficult to maintain a constant attack on the Lord of the Legion.

 And things became more hectic when the scourge started their own attack from the outside. Fortunately they were prepared for this scenario and were able prevent a full scale invasion. The scourges two death knights however were able to slip through their defense into the city._

*Jaina*: Damn you Arthas....

_But that moment of lapse nearly cost Jaina her life for a demon was nearly upon her. Before she could react Thrall smashed the demon's skull in. With a quick nod of appreciation they both got back to their positions. They could keep the scourge at bay for now, but unless they killed the Lord of the Legion both sides would overwhelm them. They needed something to slow him down.

 They got just that with the arrival of the one who stole the Lich king's weapon. Garona scaled the back of the crimsom behemoth to his shoulder. When she reached it she plunged her new weapon into his chest pouring as much of it's power into the wound as she could. This seemed to have done the trick as Kil'Jaeden's portal started to waver.

 The casters took advantage of this by first shutting it down and then changing its destination. The Lord of the Legion was wounded and the rest of his demonic horde were slain. It was just him against the wrath of these two factions.

 The rest took advantage of his wound and started to push him back towards the portal. But he would not go down quitely. No if he was to be beaten by these mortals he would take one of them with him. So he would take the holder of Gulgen's skull with him.

 Maive tried to stop him, but the best she could do was prevent Kil'Jaeden from ending his life there and then. But still he had the Shaman in his grasp and was pulling him along into the twisted Nether. Thrall could only do the most sensible thing he could think of.

 The horde leader jumped at the slowly disappearing Shaman and brought his doom hammer down on his skull smashing it. The shaman had sense enough to throw away the skull before his impending demise. With his death the Lord of the Legion would not have anyone to torment for the rest of his life trapped in the twisted Nether.

 With a sigh but great relief the Alliance and Horde did not have time celebrate for the scourge were pushing hard on their defense and they had to deal with this foe once and for all as well. Thrall picked up the skull of Gulden and lead the other tired and weary fighters to that front._

 I know crappy write up.

​

*DO NOT POST YET!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

​
_Velen stalked the alley in silence. His prey was the new leader of the blood elfs. But it seems security had change since he was last alive for instead of finding his intended prey he found a whole different target. Two in fact._

*Vol'jin*: Be blowing me way Velen?

*Velen*: Ah Vol'jin. I predict your life ends tonight.

*Vol'jin*:I always found your prophecies full of it.

*Warrior*: Enough talk we do combat!

_The warrior rushed forward and engaged the Death Knight. Velen was more then able to parry his blow and send him to his side. Vol'jin held back looking for a good time to strike. But knew he would have to pick one fast. Velen's experience and power would over whelm this young orc warrior.

 Vol'jin thought he found when hhe saw knock the orc over and begin a complicated spell. So he lunged quickly at his back with his blade. He impaled him on the spin, a killing blow._

*Vol'jin*: looks like dying has made jou a little rust-

_But before he could finish that sentence Velen changed from himself to the Orc warrior with him. He quickly removed his blades to turn around but met the ends of the Orc's weapons thrusted into him by Velen._

*Velen*: A new trick from the Lich King...try to keep up....mon.

_Velen twisted the blades and removed them. He did not get his target, but he knew he dealt a powerful blow to the alliance and horde. As he left to meet with his partner magni, Vol'jin struggled to crawl a few feet trying to follow but died like the Orc warrior had...by his own hand. Regret was his last feeling._

​
_The former dwarven king had found his prey. He had slaughtered hsi guards quite easily. He found it odd that this important man could have such weak guards. Oh well...made it easy for him.

 With a quick swing he cut down his prey. But he felt a little uneasy about it. Before he could question it, Velen arrived with a new set of blades it seemed. With their job done, they exited to return to the scourge and signal the retreat.

 After they left, Magni's target got back up and with a sickening smile healed his wound. He then cleaned up the mess the death Knight made and created new guards that looked the same as the last. This night he had taken the night off to look at the situation. And it seemed the Lich King had justed moved up his priority list._

​
_Try as he must the Gnoll King could not find his prey. He already knew who itw as but still could not find him. With a frustrated snarl Hogger stalked back into the shadows to kill another night._

*[Garona has killed Platinum Kil'Jaeden]

[Thrall has killed Gnome The shaman]

[Vol'jin has killed Marco Horde Warrior]

[Aiyanah Velen has kileld Nova Vol'jin]*


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

And finally...... peace .

Thanks for the game vasto. If only I didn't have inactifag team mates. Alas the game of mafia is cruel.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

*Kil'jaeden-*
[Godfather]-Leader of the burning legion. Sends in all the actions of the mafia. Will turn up innocent when investigated.
[Govenor]-May choose to stop a lynch. Can only be used to save a player once.
[Bulletproof]-Can not be killed except by holders of the Ashbringer or Demon soul.
{Mafia Kill]- Can send a member of the mafia or himself for faction kill. Or send a member of the burning legion for a kill, but has 50% chance to fail.

*Shaman-*
[Totems]-May summon a totem to use. each one is a one shot.
[Fire Elemental Totem]-May kill a player. At night or day phase.
[Grounding Totem]-Redirects any target at the shaman to it.
[Tremor Totem]-protects the Shaman or any other member of the horde from any abilities for the night.

*Warrior-*
[Critical Block]-May protect a layer for a phase from death and lynching. Will die in their place, but in doing so will win. One shot.
[Mortal Strike]-may kill a player.One shot.

*Vol'jin-*
[Assassinn]-Will kill a player during the day.
[vigillante]-Will kill a player at night.
[Tracker]-Will track a player at night. Will find out who they targeted as well.
[Subordinate]-May choose to send another troll to do the night action you did not choose. Has a 50% fail rate.


* DAY PHASE 4 HAS BEGUN! YOU MAY POST!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And finally...... peace .
> 
> Thanks for the game vasto. If only I didn't have inactifag team mates. Alas the game of mafia is cruel.



Most likely would have had the opportunity to win you would.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 19, 2011)

GJ marco, post like the most suspicious person in the game = get killed by me. what with all your, "yes thats good for mafia" speak

fuckin tard

and why the fuck would Thrall kill Gnome, i just gave gnome my Skull of gruden is he that fuckin stupid?


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

I was going to take the skull from gnome and have infinite lynch saves .

Damn it .

Bring me back Arthas :33.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

all things considered, that was a good night
*[vote lynch james]*

a question about deathwing, is he a nexus?


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2011)

what the fuck town continues to town  haven't the independents been found yet? 

*[vote lynch wad]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> all things considered, that was a good night
> *[vote lynch james]*
> 
> a question about deathwing, is he a nexus?



i am the fucking paladin.


----------



## Marco (May 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> GJ marco, post like the most suspicious person in the game = get killed by me. what with all your, "yes thats good for mafia" speak
> 
> fuckin tard
> 
> and why the fuck would Thrall kill Gnome, i just gave gnome my Skull of gruden is he that fuckin stupid?



Wait, you derp and kill a townie. And then you blame the townie. 

Quote even a single post of mine which is even close to "yes thats good for mafia" speak.

Take your rage somewhere else. Can't play a game and have to be rude about it? No wonder people don't like you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> all things considered, that was a good night
> *[vote lynch james]*
> 
> a question about deathwing, is he a nexus?



No he is not nexus. But he can not be killed. only lynched.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 19, 2011)

James is deathwing?

*[Vote lynch James]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

nope, james is not deathwing
*[change vote lynch narcissus]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2011)

i wish i were deathwing. that would be badass.


----------



## Awesome (May 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch James]*

Yea you are.


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch James]*
> 
> Yea you are.



are you an independent?


----------



## Juri (May 19, 2011)

A pretty bad night but at least plat is dead.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

So I'm still alive for another day and the mafia godfather is dead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

All mafia is dead.


----------



## Federer (May 19, 2011)

Wait guys, is Rofl confirmed townie?



VastoLorDae said:


> All mafia is dead.



Oh?

Now what? We kill each other?


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

rofl is a doctor
i am a deathknight
the rest of these guys, who knows?


----------



## Federer (May 19, 2011)

And in order for me to win this, 

I must eliminate mafia, independents, the leader of the other town??? Fuuuuuuu......................ck.


----------



## Federer (May 19, 2011)

The battle of the strongest:


2.Raven Rider
4.WhataDrag
6.Federer
10.Buto Renjin
11.Toreno
13.Awesome
14.sarun uchiha
18. aiyanah
20.Bioness
21.James
22.Princess Ivy
26.Cycloid
31.RemChu
36.R o f l c o p t e r
39.Narcissus

These are the remaining guys who are still 'standing'. WAD is too quiet for his doing, I don't know his role. Can't I just lynch them all?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

I was fucking silenced last phase. It was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Federer (May 19, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I was fucking silenced last phase. It was a pain in the ass.



Lol, that's indeed a pain in the ass, for you that is. 

For me, it was nice and quiet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

Fucking ganking my Level 12 ass SMH.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Federer said:


> Wait guys, is Rofl confirmed townie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better get the independents before Thrall or Jaina die.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

Now we go after Independants of course. 

We know 2 Onee-chan and Bioness.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

Federer said:


> And in order for me to win this,
> 
> I must eliminate mafia, independents, the leader of the other town??? Fuuuuuuu......................ck.




Fixed for ya


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Now we go after Independants of course.
> 
> We know 2 Onee-chan and Bioness.



Yeah two unlynchable machines. Only Deathwing can put them down.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

Right now Raven Rider and Ivy are confirmed townies. Awesome is confirmed Hogger but he's allied pro-town. Surely he can help us snuff out the LK and Deathwing. He can be taken care of later. I say we need him this phase.

Awesome accused James of being Deathwing and James kind of gave a facetious response.

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah two unlynchable machines. Only Deathwing can put them down.



Yea so whoever Deathwing is please take care of them. :33


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 19, 2011)

And I thought that the alliance between Horde and Alliance are secured once both leaders died. Now that I think of it, not yet.

There's a chance that each town factions has to resort into annihilating each other in order to win. That's why we have to find the independents quick.

So in order to kill the Lich King and Hogger, only Deathwing can kill them?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

No Hogger and Lich King can be killed normally. Deathwing can only die by Lynch now.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

alliance and horde can win together
its in the op


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

Damn. Thrall is a retard, and I knew who Garona is and now I can't say 

/dead bye


----------



## Toreno (May 19, 2011)

Townies killing townies...

Someone needs to kill Remchu.


----------



## Awesome (May 19, 2011)

I chose not to make a kill since I said I was allied with town, and town didn't give me someone to kill.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Townies killing townies...
> 
> Someone needs to kill Remchu.



What are your findings on him? He is LK/Deathwing?


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2011)

Toreno you are a lady asking for my death?

How dare you.

I assure you all I'm not a foe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

So Awesome is accusing James of Deathwing, but James is roleclaiming Paladin.

Thoughts guys? We need to get some discussion here on trying to find Deathwing. Also try to search for LK suspects. A lot of people are laying too low for my liking.


----------



## Awesome (May 19, 2011)

Counter-claims, anyone?


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

slow forum day
anyway, i'm sticking with my vote on narc even though i have no vote :/


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

I don't think I voted yet but 

*[vote lynch James]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

So does anyone have ANY information to share? 

Personally, I don't like how quiet Narcissus is. Can we get a town consensus for Awesome[Hogger] to take him out tonight unless he explains himself?


----------



## Toreno (May 19, 2011)

I have this feeling that Remchu is scum, but I'm basing that entirely off her posts and her attitude in the game. A majority of her posts are goofy and last phase she was pretty silent. 

I'll admit this is just my gut feeling, but I'm willing to say she's scum.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 19, 2011)

So right now we stand at Awesome accusing James of being Deathwing and no info on who LK is?


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

toreno, why would you have a hunch on remchu being scum when nova confirmed him innocent?


----------



## Toreno (May 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> toreno, why would you have a hunch on remchu being scum when nova confirmed him innocent?



Nova confirmed remchu? Link?


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Nova confirmed remchu? Link?


right here:


Nova said:


> no dont kill remchu, he is good


Without emoticons, I doubt this is in jest.

Nova = Vol'jin


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

page back
/lazy
what's the likelihood of deathwing appearing innocent to investigation?


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

This is Vol'jin's abilities according to mod, VLD.

*Vol'jin-*
[Assassinn]-Will kill a player during the day.
[vigillante]-Will kill a player at night.
[Tracker]-Will track a player at night. Will find out who they targeted as well.
[Subordinate]-May choose to send another troll to do the night action you did not choose. Has a 50% fail rate.


----------



## Toreno (May 19, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> right here:
> 
> Without emoticons, I doubt this is in jest.
> 
> Nova = Vol'jin



Ok, I see. My bad remchu


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> This is Vol'jin's abilities according to mod, VLD.
> 
> *Vol'jin-*
> [Assassinn]-Will kill a player during the day.
> ...


nova must have tracked him and found a mafia member targeted him for a night action
remchu hasn't been playing in his usual style though


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2011)

Toreno said:


> I have this feeling that Remchu is scum, but I'm basing that entirely off her posts and her attitude in the game. A majority of her posts are goofy and last phase she was pretty silent.
> 
> I'll admit this is just my gut feeling, but I'm willing to say she's scum.



1.I'm not a girl
2. Why don't you do something better and use your item on me this night 
(p.s that is pretty hypocritical, when people wanted to lynch you day one you said its because you are usually saying a one liner and silent most games but then get killed later on, so you suspect me for basically acting the way you do? Lol. Good thing I know your such a lady. )

So who do we know 100% are townies, if you guys can answer that would be cool.


----------



## Toreno (May 19, 2011)

RemChu said:


> 1.I'm not a girl
> 2. Why don't you do something better and use your item on me this night
> (p.s that is pretty hypocritical, when people wanted to lynch you day one you said its because you are usually saying a one liner and silent most games but then get killed later on, so you suspect me for basically acting the way you do? Lol. Good thing I know your such a lady. )
> 
> So who do we know 100% are townies, if you guys can answer that would be cool.



I don't have an item. 

You don't usually act like this though...


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

RemChu said:


> 1.I'm not a girl
> 2. Why don't you do something better and use your item on me this night
> (p.s that is pretty hypocritical, when people wanted to lynch you day one you said its because you are usually saying a one liner and silent most games but then get killed later on, so you suspect me for basically acting the way you do? Lol. Good thing I know your such a lady. )
> 
> So who do we know 100% are townies, if you guys can answer that would be cool.


we actually dont know your a townie
i was under the impression nova had an investigation result on you but it seems i was mistaken
also, your not your scumhunting like you do when your a townie and your not hunting for independents in the same way you do when your mafia
so the only conclusion is that your an independent 
*[change vote lynch remchu]*
lol meta


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2011)

'm not independent and your an idiot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Day action coming in like half an hour.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

RemChu said:


> 'm not independent and your an idiot.


lol my vote doesn't even count
come at me


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2011)

you're* an idiot. 

woops.
but yeah way to derp none of you two even answered my question.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

​
_After a great day yesterday it seemed things have finally went back to shit for the half orc. She had raided the house of the council's current objective. She had found nothing very incriminating against him except for a few questionable magazines for a person of his faith. She sighed and sneaked out, for tonight they prepared to take out their next target, the Lich King and his scourge._


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

phase ends in an hour.


----------



## Juri (May 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 20, 2011)

Slow phase much? I'm getting the feeling James is just a townie but i have no one else to suspect.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 20, 2011)

So what does that latest update meant?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 20, 2011)

I think it was Garona trying to steal from someone?


----------



## Toreno (May 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

well well well This will be an interesting write up. about 10 more minutes


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

James did claim Paladin but he didn't give enough defense for it. Smh.

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 20, 2011)

Ah, I see.. So it was Garona.

I'm actually inclined to believe that James is really a Paladin.
I don't have much suspect though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

ok no more votes. time to do count then write up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

*Final Day vote count!*

2.Raven Rider->*James*
4.WhataDrag->*James*
6.Federer->
10.Buto Renjin->
11.Toreno->*James*
13.Awesome->*james*
14.sarun uchiha->*James*
18. aiyanah
20.Bioness
21.James->WAD
22.Princess Ivy->*James*
26.Cycloid->*James*
31.RemChu
36.R o f l c o p t e r->
39.Narcissus


*James*-6
*wad*-1

 Man...a total sweep for this person....he never seen it coming.


oh yeah write up going to be awhile. doing something else real quick.


----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2011)

RemChu said:


> you're* an idiot.
> 
> woops.
> but yeah way to derp none of you two even answered my question.


lol i'm not even town anymore
its not my job to confirm innocents for you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

​
_The time....had come at last. The start of the final march in this war. The town had been set to first execute a traitor. But it seemed they had been misinformed. And thanks to the timely intervention of Daval Prestor the town kept their focus at hand. The elimination of the deadly scourge once and for all. And their leader Arthas Menethil.

 The Alliance and Horde forces marched in full power. They were spurred on after the destruction of the legion and the death of many of their friends, family, and comrades.Thrall and Jaina were leading the march. This was a more personal conflict for Jaina as she knew she would help bring on the death of the man she had loved.

 And their the scourge had awaited them and to the troop's surprise Arthas and his two Death Knights were also present. It seemed they were as keen to end this fight as they were._

*Lich King*: BRING ME ALL OF THEIR CORPSE. WE SHALL ABSORB THEM INTO OUR UNDEAD SCOURGE. WITH THEM OUT OF THE WAY THERE WILL BE NOTHING TO STAND IN THE WAY FOR DEATH TO INHABIT THIS WORLD....OR ANY OTHER.

_Without saying a word Jaina sent her troops in to meet Arthas's head on. thrall quickly followed with his own troops. Velen and Magni lead the troops of the scourge. The Alliance and Horde's troops slammed into and destroyed the enemy like as they surged through. It seemed without Frostmourne the troops of the Lich King's were not as nearly unstoppable as they once were.

 This of course left the Lich King all alone at the back of his troops. But he would soon not be alone as a Burning man multen figure soon approached him_

*Lich King*: So this is your doing?

*Deathwing*:You dared to have your pathetic puppets dare attack me. ME!? The greatest of all beings ever birthed? You think I would stand for such....and insult?

*Lich King*:No...neither shall you be standing after this.

_He blasted the humanoid Blackdragon with all the power he had left in him. Deathwing was anticipating this though. He lefted his fragment of the demon soul to deflect the attack. He then came at The Lich King with his burning weapon and already open a great gash across his chest.

 Jaina was witnessing this as the horde and alliance were cutting through the scourge with surprising ease. She wanted Arthas dead, yes. But not to a monster like Deathwing. She urged all of the troops forward through the ranks of the undead.

 The battle between the Lich King and Deathwing seemed to already be drawing to it's conclusion as Arthas was already full of wounds and kneeling down before the great beast. He was breathing in a ragged breath While the former earth warder stood before him poised ready for execution._

*Deathwing*: The Lord of this realm has found you guilty of treason of his greatness...how do you plead?

*Lich King*:......

*Deathwing*:Heh heh heh....then I find you guilty and sentence you to death.

_With that Deathwing hefted his blade ready to decapitate his fallen foe. Before he brought it down Arthas looked up at him and gave him...a smile. deathwing glared down curiously for a split second before bringing his blade down upon his neck.

The scourge became completely unorganized after this leading them to an easy slaughter. And just before they could reach where the demented dragon stood he transformed into his actual form and took off into the night._


*[WAD The Lich King has been lynched by town]*

*[Bioness Magni Bronzebeard and Aiyanah Velen have died]*

_Back at the fortress where Garona dwelled with Frostmourne in hand started to feel weird energy creep into her. Not just power but voices as well. In her mind she sat in a dining hall upon a throne. And two people she never thought would be there sat. the old Orc shaman Ner'zhul and The former Lich King Arthas Menethil._

Ner'zhul: sit child....we have much to talk about....


*[Garona has became the new Lich King....er Queen. The Lich King may only be created only 1 more tme before being completely destroyed]*


*NIGHT PHASE 4 HAS BEGUN. YOU MAY STILL POST!*

 yeah my write ups are sucking more and more.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 20, 2011)

Oh look..


----------



## Jαmes (May 20, 2011)

what the fuck happened?  

and lol i knew wad was an independent but i thought he was deathwing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

Deathwing used an ability to move all the votes from james to WAD.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 20, 2011)

Wow 3 independents down already. :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2011)

Fucking overpowered Deathwing, I almost had this game in the bag


----------



## Jαmes (May 20, 2011)

what's the point of silencing me then if you're just gonna move the votes to wad?  

but thanks for not pursuing to kill me deathwing  you probably might tonight. or that hogger douche. but cmon i'm no threat. let me live till the end :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 20, 2011)

Deathwing>lich king


----------



## Toreno (May 20, 2011)

Deathwing is serious.


----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2011)

lynch redirects are a fuck up


----------



## Federer (May 20, 2011)

But apparently necessary.


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2011)

Good. Serves WAD right. The ones pointing the finger eagerly are usually guilty.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

phase ends in about 5 hours.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

​
_Things have finally started to calm in this region with both the scourge and burning finally finished. Tonight they would send out parties to snuff out any in hiding in the area. And also to start preparing their dead to be buried in their home lands when the day came. of course they had not forgotten their last two main troubles. Deathwing and the Gnoll King, Hogger.

Thrall and Jaina had tasked Garaona and Maive with holding down the center of town, while he went out with a few troops to handle the more seen threat, Hogger. They were all pretty sure the little beast was still stalking around town, but a small group should be more then enough to take him down.

 Jaina tasked a Palladin of hers to lure out the Gnoll in a secluded area, when it made it's appearance She, Thrall, and a Warlock would swoop in to finish it off. And indeed the Gnoll had taken the bait not to long into the night. He started to bare down on palladin when the group of three intercepted him.

 Taken by surprised and shocked the Gnoll started to take off and run back into the shadows, the 3 in close pursuit. A night elf had been asked to watch and report back to Tyrande when they had started the plan. She took off to finish her job.

 Hogger fled into the building where Gelbin had been murdered. The group entered first cautiously. They arranged for guards to first be posted at any and all know exits. If the Gnoll some how escaped, eluded, or killed them they would be their to finish it.

 They entered and lit the lights they came across. Thrall and Jaina continued through the workshop after having the Warlock take a higher ground. The pair continued through looking around carefully. As they reached a particurally bizarre looking machine, one from behind popped to life and knocked Jaina aside. As Thrall turned to it another came on and started to hurl razor blades at him. It seems Hogger had taken some time to learn how some of the machines worked.

 Hogger decided to attack just as the last razor disk was delfected from Thrall. Th Gnoll jumped down from one machine and tackled the mighty Horde leader from the side. He was able to knock both Doomhammer and and the skull of Guldan from his grasp. Just before Thrall could recover properly Hogger was able to impale Thrall through the stomach.

 Jaina was to busy with dealing with a rogue machine set up by hogger to be able to lend an immediate help. Thrall was doubled over and Hogger thought to take advantage. But Thrall was only baiting as the Gnoll had brought the blade down towards his knek he was able to grab hold of his hands. Using all the strength he could muster he turned that blade back towards Hogger and impaled the Gnoll through the chest.

 Screeching and gurgling in pain, the dying king of the Gnolls staggered towards one covered item. It was a prototype bomb created by the Trade Prince and Gelbin. And it held almost as much power as the finished one. Hogger activated it before thrall or Jaina, whom just got finished with her ordeal, could stop him. He set it to go off in one minute. With this finished Hogger laid down by it._

*Thrall*: Jaina get rid of this thing before it goes!

*Jaina*:Your to close if I teleport it you would come with it.

*Thrall*: Do not worry more then enough time to port us back.

_Nodding Jaina used a spell to teleport herself and everything around her miles from the fortress city. When this finished there was only 30 seconds left. before Thrall could reach her to return back to base, Hogger found enough strength for one more lunge attack on Thrall. Thrall and Hogger rolled back towards the bomb and away from Jaina._

*Thrall*:Just go there is nothing you can do! If we both die it will only cause more trouble between our sides. GO NOW!

_Knowing what he said was true, Jaina with tears in her eyes and a very heavy heart teleported herself away from the battling duo back to the werehouse. After a few seconds she arrived back a thunderous boom could be heard in the distance. Jaina collected the fallen Doomhammer and skull of Gulden. She then told the guards and the warlock of what happened. With the job done she teleported back to base where she wept silently for a great lost to this world._


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

​
_In another part of the city 3 figures had met for a conversation. The mage Khadgar, the current leader of the blood elfs Lor'themar Theron, and a great asset to the cause Lord Daval Prestor. They were in a private discussion on how to find and neutralize Deathwing._

*Khadgar*: Well first we need to locate him and find out where his base is.

*Lor'themar*:We have been ever since the war started. The great beast has kept itself concealed unless he wanted to be shown.

*Khadgar*:I think we have been going about this all wrong. Now that the scourge and Legion are defeated we can concentrate on him. Rather not him, but the item he carries....the demon soul. That object is to powerful for him to conceal.

*Lor'themar*:It might be worth a shot. We need everyone we can spare from the patrols of the land and Jaina. With No Legion and No scourge not even he can hold out against us forever. And when we find him, we bury him for good.

*Khadgar*:What do you think lord Prestor?

*Lord prestor*: Aw the demon soul....yes of course...

_With that thought in his head Daval Prestor blasted the young old looking mage to pieces before he or the blood elf could react. Lor'themar was blasted from his seat. As he got up the dragon in disguise grabbed him by his throat and slammed him to the wall. He forced him to stare into his eyes where he started to use his power of thought on the leader of the blood elfs.._

*Lord prestor*: You did not see anything. Khadgar has disappeared and you need to find him. We were all suppose to have a meeting. You will not remember this at all.

_With that he let Lor'themar drop and slide down from his grasp. As the suggestion started to take form, Death wing turned and with a sweep of his hand cleaned up the mess he made. With the job done he exited and made his way back towards his quarters for another eventful day to come. A suggestion was not the only thing he left on the blood elf._


*[Hogger and Jaina Proudmore have killed Princess Ivy Thrall]

[Deathwing has killed Federer Khadgar]*

*Thrall-*
[Commuter]-May go home or send someone else home in your stead every other night. Will not be able to be targeted.
[Wartime Leader]-Wartime leader]-If Garrosh is killed or steps down at anytime you take his place as the new Horde leader gaining his abilities as well.. Only with you and Jania in charge can both Towns win. But if either of you die there is no chance of peace.
[Doctor]-May protect a player at night.
[For the Horde!]-As leader of the Horde you know what moves each of the other Racial leaders make. But you will not know who they are.[Bullet Proof-Town]-Can not be killed or roleblocked by any horde townie.
[Bus Driver]-You may redirect the actions of any players. You may also do this to racial leaders even if you do not know who they are. Will also get the same info as Cop/watcher/tracker.
[One shot-Vigillante]-Has one chance to kill.

*Khadgar-*
[triple voter]-Your vote counts for 3.

* DAY PHASE 5 HAS BEGUN!*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

​
_After giving his report on the missing Khadgar, Lor'themar then burst into flames where he died immediately afterwords. The others in the room could hardly believe it. But knew that it was the work of their last adversary. He needed to be dealt with and dealt with today._


*[Deathwing used his arsonist ability and set Remchu Lor'themar Theron on fire]*

*Lor'themar Theron-
*[Cop]-Can investigate a player at night finding out if innocent or not.
[Vengeful Sibling]-If Lady Liadrin dies then will be tasked with killing the players or players that killed her.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

So, 8 players left....


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

Who to go for now?


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Who to go for now?



Who indeed. 

Only people still alive are:
You
Buto Renjin
Toreno
Sarun Uchiha
James
Cycloid
Me
Narcissus


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

I say James and Narcissus are independents.

I just have a hunch.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I say James and Narcissus are independents.
> 
> I just have a hunch.




Well... untill something better comes along...
*[VOTE LYNCH NARCISSUS]*


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]

*He is Deathwing from last day's lynch.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

I'm still alive Rofl. Town needs to give me orders for the night phase so I don't blindly waste a kill.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm still alive Rofl. Town needs to give me orders for the night phase so I don't blindly waste a kill.



-looks at playerslist on 1st page-
-sees Awesome's name crossed out-

Yeah....
So, 9 people alive it is then.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

Kill Narcissus why we lynch James then 

*[vote lynch James]*


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

I wasn't killed in the write ups 
And got a message saying the game started


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*

Inb4 we lynch a townie.



Awesome said:


> I wasn't killed in the write ups
> And got a message saying the game started



I'm thinking VLD made a mistake.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

Just posting for my 1000th post.


----------



## Federer (May 21, 2011)

Dead. 

But thanks for the game Vasto.


----------



## Toreno (May 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*

Redirected lynch yesterday says he's Deathwing. 

RR is another that I'm looking at though.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Toreno said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*
> 
> *Redirected lynch yesterday says he's Deathwing.*
> 
> RR is another that I'm looking at though.



Or, it's Deathwing making us waste a lynch on a townie.


----------



## Toreno (May 21, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Or, it's Deathwing making us waste a lynch on a townie.



That is also a possibility. Which makes sense, given the current situation. We really need to hear James side, so I'll cast

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]* until he comes out and speaks. 

Now we need to find the other independent. Sarun has been mafia in recent games and is pretty suspicious along with RR. 

If anyone else has suspicions about certain players it would be best to voice them heavily now.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

Toreno said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*
> 
> Redirected lynch yesterday says he's Deathwing.
> 
> RR is another that I'm looking at though.



I already role revealed. Don't see how anymore innocent I can get.


----------



## Toreno (May 21, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I already role revealed. Don't see how anymore innocent I can get.



When was this?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

This was back when you guys got convinced Platinum was Independent.



Raven Rider said:


> I just attacked him. I'm the warlock.



​


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Toreno said:


> That is also a possibility. Which makes sense, given the current situation. We really need to hear James side, so I'll cast
> 
> *[VOTE NO LYNCH]* until he comes out and speaks.
> 
> ...



James claimed to be the palladin and so far no one counterclaimed it.
So, assuming that his and Raven's claims are true, there are only 5 possible suspects left.
You, Buto, Sarun, Cycloid and Narcissus. 2 Independants, 5 possibilities.


----------



## Toreno (May 21, 2011)

So from what I'm understanding James, RR, and Remchu are confirmed town. 

I already role hinted in the first day phase. So four townies are confirmed. 

That leaves Sarun, Cycloid, Narcissus, Buto, and Rofl?


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Toreno said:


> So from what I'm understanding James, RR, and Remchu are confirmed town.
> 
> I already role hinted in the first day phase. So four townies are confirmed.
> 
> That leaves Sarun, Cycloid, Narcissus, Buto, and Rofl?



Remchu is dead. 
I rolerevealed that phase where you guys were lynching me.


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

Cycloid is town, "one of the powerful assets for town" according to the write-up.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Toreno said:


> So from what I'm understanding James, RR, and Remchu are confirmed town.
> 
> *I already role hinted in the first day phase*. So four townies are confirmed.
> 
> That leaves Sarun, Cycloid, Narcissus, Buto, and Rofl?



Quote that role hint, please.



sarun uchiha said:


> Cycloid is town, "one of the powerful assets for town" according to the write-up.



Link to the relevant write-up, please.


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Quote that role hint, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the relevant write-up, please.


  now i'm now out in the open:


----------



## Juri (May 21, 2011)

James is not Deathwing. I'm quite sure of that since he was visited by Princess Ivy, Sarun Uchiha, and Awesome last night. since there's no mention of remchu or fed, he can't be deathwing.



Toreno said:


> So from what I'm understanding James, RR, and Remchu are confirmed town.
> 
> *I already role hinted in the first day phase.* So four townies are confirmed.
> 
> That leaves Sarun, Cycloid, Narcissus, Buto, and Rofl?



as who?


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> James is not Deathwing. I'm quite sure of that since he was visited by Princess Ivy, Sarun Uchiha, and Awesome last night. since there's no mention of remchu or fed, he can't be deathwing.



Toreno, Buto, Sarun, Cycloid and Narcissus. 2 Independants, 5 possibilities is what I said earlier this phase.
By removing you and Sarun, we're left with 2 Independants, 3 possibilities.
Sounds like the game is almost done lol.


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

Awesome and James were bus driven. That's why you saw me, Ivy and Awesome around James. James targeted Ivy originally and Awesome targeted Federer originally, I suppose. After they were bus driven Hogger (Awesome) attacked Ivy and Deathwing (James?) attacked Ivy.

Keep the lynch on James.


----------



## Juri (May 21, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Awesome and James were bus driven. That's why you saw me, Ivy and Awesome around James. James targeted Ivy originally and Awesome targeted Federer originally, I suppose. After they were bus driven Hogger (Awesome) attacked Ivy and Deathwing (James?) attacked Ivy.
> 
> Keep the lynch on James.



i was watching james though and if he was deathwing, i would have seen him visit federer and remchu regardless of busdriving since he attacked them in the end. Personally, my suspicions are on toreno and narcissus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

I did make a mistake as in not posting that awesome was attacked by Princess Ivy since he and james were switched.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

So... I'm dead?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

sorry bro.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

I was going to win too. I had a plan that had a fairly low failure rate and was going to kill *everybody.*

You got lucky townies. Hogger was gonna rule the world.


----------



## Jαmes (May 21, 2011)

lol look at the independents rushing to lynch me  

yes i am the paladin and no one has counterclaimed me coz no one can.  

also, i was silenced by deathwing on that last phase and then he ended up redirecting the lynch to wad. i don't know if that was to frame me because otherwise, the silence was kinda useless.


----------



## Jαmes (May 21, 2011)

i swear i am not deathwing. 

i need to leave but i'll be back as soon as i can. 

*[vote lynch narcissus]*

lynching me ensures another phase of trying to figure out who's deathwing. 

so save yourselves the trouble and don't lynch me, the paladin. :33 

also, if deathwing can redirect lynches then who's to say he won't do it again?  

haxxed ass.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Narcissus*]


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2011)

Avenge me my fellow WOWfags!!


----------



## Juri (May 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch narcissus]*


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

I don't think I'm officially dead yet. I have some valuable information.


----------



## Juri (May 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't think I'm officially dead yet. I have some valuable information.



Spill it.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

James is lying about his role.


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

Hogger, did you actually attack Fedrer?


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

I bus drove Awesome and James. Awesome intended to attack Fedrer, I believe. But it was Deathwing who attacked Fedrer. James is Deathwing.
Cycloid, I believe you watched Awesome because I switched.

Lynch James.

Edit: Ok, never mind about Fedrer part.
Awesome, so yo uattacked Fedrer?


----------



## Juri (May 21, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I bus drove Awesome and James. Awesome intended to attack Fedrer, I believe. But it was Deathwing who attacked Fedrer. James is Deathwing.
> Cycloid, I believe you watched Awesome because I switched.
> 
> Lynch James.
> ...



I'm thinking of resurrecting aiyanah[Velen]. This ability "[Prohpet]-Will get the name of a random Horde player, Mafia, and Independent every day phase." should pretty much end the game when he gets an independent's name. What do you guys think?

waiting for confirmation from VLD that he'll come back as town and not independent.


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

ok, do that Cycloid.

Since i might be taken out soon, here is some additional info that town can use:
Lich King/Garona was not present in the write-up.
I roleblocked Buto Renjin.
I believe he could be th elich King because Lich King was present in evey night phase write-up so far. Plus with dwindled town numbers, he has no need to be quiet unless he was roleblocked.


----------



## Juri (May 21, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> ok, do that Cycloid.
> 
> Since i might be taken out soon, here is some additional info that town can use:
> Lich King/Garona was not present in the write-up.
> ...



I see. Thanks for the info. I will be watching him.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2011)

I'm quiet in this phase thus far because i've only just got to a computer. Work's been keeping me busy.

Anyway, i didn't do anything during the nightphase, so you wasted your roleblock man.

As for James, i'm pretty sure he's town at least that's the feeling i've gotten so far. Deathwing prolly stopped his lynch just to frame him.


----------



## Toreno (May 21, 2011)

Bring Aiy back. 

So we lynch a independent and kill one during the night phase? Thus gaming ending correct? Unless one of the independents is bulletproof.


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

Deathwing can only be killed by lynches, that's what VLD said. If so, I don't think he would have multiple redirects to use. He is more likely to use to save himself.
But I do concede that he could have been concerned to get rid of WAD and let town waste another day phase but still I am bit suspicious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

In comming day actions


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

James lied about his role. He's not a paladin.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 21, 2011)

You people, Has anyone ever bothered reading this role descriptions of mine:


> [Wartime Leader]-Wartime leader]-If Garrosh is killed or steps down at anytime you take his place as the new Horde leader gaining his abilities as well.. Only with you and Jania in charge can both Towns win. *But if either of you die there is no chance of peace.*


Horde and Alliance has to eliminate each other to dust now 
In short, Alliance will only win when all the Horde and Independents are eliminated. Same for the Horde.

Good riddance~


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

Have fun town.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 22, 2011)

am i still alive in this game?


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 22, 2011)

I know who Jaina was and I protected him for 2 nights in order to secure this alliance but he ended up killing me. 

/dead


----------



## Toreno (May 22, 2011)

Well.....

Seems there can only be one town to rule them all.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

If the coming actions are about Garona, that means Garona is Buto.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Horde vs Alliance vs Independent 

Lets do this.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

Are there any stealers left for town in this game?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> If the coming actions are about Garona, that means Garona is Buto.


Wait, so how do they have to be from me? I'm confused about this.


----------



## Toreno (May 22, 2011)

Well I guess we're all enemies. 

Let's do this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

​
_In here secret chambers Tyrande, was at work preying to Elune for help in granting her more power then she has ever used. Resting on a slab of stone was the body of the Prophet Velen. she believed with his help they could destroy Deathwing.

 As the protective light faded from her it started to surround Velen's body. All the wounds that was inflicted upon him healed. Shortly after the glow stopped and he regained consciousness. The Prophet Velen lived...and with him he saw the image of the one they had hoped to find._


*[Tyrande has resurrected Aiyanah The Prophet Velen]*

​
_But she was not the only one alive performing miracles. Garona had stolen a body from the morgue. She hid it in a secret place Vol'jin had told her about that no one else alive knew about. There she performed the ritual that was taught to her from the previous Lich Kings. And now here she ressurred the former shaman of the Horde into her first Death Knight. He would stay hidden for the day....but tonight....they would strike._

*[The Lich Queen has resurrected Gnome the Shaman into her Death Knight]*


----------



## Juri (May 22, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I know who Jaina was and I protected him for 2 nights in order to secure this alliance but he ended up killing me.
> 
> /dead



I may be able to bring you back next day phase. So that may be a moot point.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Wait, so how do they have to be from me? I'm confused about this.


I just feel you are suspect but that's my intuition, hence i'm very, very reluctant to push a lynch on you. just want to keep you in suspect list.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 22, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> I may be able to bring you back next day phase. So that may be a moot point.



Yay! Cycloid. 
I'll speak once I got resurrected but right now, I'm not allowed to reveal informations.

/dead


----------



## Juri (May 22, 2011)

Got confirmation that I can revive ivy next dayphase from VLD. So we keep the alliance.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Got confirmation that I can revive ivy next dayphase from VLD. So we keep the alliance.



Great might as well brofist. 

But someone should protect you overnight then.


----------



## Juri (May 22, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Great might as well brofist.
> 
> But someone should protect you overnight then.



No need. I'm the Elune priest. unless DW or LK has something that allows him to hit through my Elune protection (lol does not exist in game) he can't do squat.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Thats good to hear then.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

U sure, Cycloid? Just check with VLD if there is any possibility.


----------



## Juri (May 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> U sure, Cycloid? Just check with VLD if there is any possibility.



Already did that.


----------



## Toreno (May 22, 2011)

Town has this in the bag!


----------



## Jeroen (May 22, 2011)

Aiyanah got revived.... 
Wait.. as a townie, right ?


----------



## Toreno (May 22, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Aiyanah got revived....
> Wait.. as a townie, right ?



Correct                .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 22, 2011)

aiyanah back to fighting the good fight


----------



## Jeroen (May 22, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Correct                .





Butō Renjin said:


> aiyanah back to fighting the good fight



Good.


----------



## aiyanah (May 22, 2011)

lol inb4 i did again
narcissus is deathwing
someone kill awesome if he's still alive


----------



## Juri (May 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol inb4 i did again
> narcissus is deathwing
> someone kill awesome if he's still alive



So we're on the right track. nice. now all that's left is the new lich king.

Also, welcome back aiyanah.:33


----------



## aiyanah (May 22, 2011)

lol the lich queen should have rezzed me
i wanted to not give a darn 
i wouldn't be suprised if raven was the new lk
can anyone confirm raven?


----------



## Juri (May 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol the lich queen should have rezzed me
> i wanted to not give a darn
> i wouldn't be suprised if raven was the new lk
> can anyone confirm raven?



lol I rezzed you so you would give a darn. Raven claimed Warlock. Also we need to synchronize our Track. I'll be tracking buto. Who will you track?


----------



## aiyanah (May 22, 2011)

in that case i'll track james


----------



## Jeroen (May 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol inb4 i did again
> narcissus is deathwing
> *someone kill awesome if he's still alive*



He dead, bro.


----------



## Juri (May 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> in that case i'll track james



ok. any other townie with an investigative role should target someone else.


----------



## aiyanah (May 22, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> He dead, bro.


nice work


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 22, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> lol I rezzed you so you would give a darn. Raven claimed Warlock. Also we need to synchronize our Track. I'll be tracking buto. Who will you track?


All ye will find is dissapointment, but if ye cometh at me then cometh at me.


----------



## Juri (May 22, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> All ye will find is dissapointment, but if ye cometh at me then cometh at me.



not really considering i'll also know those who visit you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

no more votes. phase write up in half an hour.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

*FINAL DAY VOTE*

Raven Rider->James->Narcissuss
Buto Renjin
Toreno->James->No Lynch
Sarun Uchiha->james
James
Cycloid->narcissuss
Roflcopter->narcissuss->James
Narcissus


James-2
Narcissuss-2
No lynch-1


 No lynch will happen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

_With a secret room the group of remaining leaders planned the next and hopefully final bout with Deathwing. With Velen's help they were able to find the person out. And with the realization the spell he had over all of them had broken. But now they strike down the disguised beast. But first...it seemed they had yet another unforseen but horrible opponent to deal with as well. The Lich Queen.

 It seemed tonight she would also strike. They needed to find her and deal with her and the entire Lich line then and now. So for the rest of the day and into the night they planned...hopefully this would be the last night for Deathwing and The Lich King._


*NIGHT PHASE 5 HAS BEGAN! YOU MAY STILL POST!*


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the no lynch  

but i'm sure i'll be silenced again if they keep me alive tonight, which they probably will.  

and lol at awesome


----------



## Awesome (May 22, 2011)

Still not officially dead yet


----------



## aiyanah (May 22, 2011)

man, i thought you guys had this phase under control
meh
there's always next phase
do i have a revival shield?


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2011)

persistent independents


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

ok time to do write ups.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

i'm likely dead


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 23, 2011)

I'm likely brought to life.


----------



## aiyanah (May 23, 2011)

rofl is most likely dead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

_They do not know how it happened or why. But in the end they had found that Lady Liadrin had killed Maive on the southern side of the city. A warlock had tried to stop it, but the Blood elf paladin hat fought through it. Velen and Tyrande had gotten there in time before the blood elf could turn her blade upon the hapless warlock. After they did, the palladin seemed to regain her senses._

*Lady liadrin*:What....what have done?

*Shaman*:Not something as bad as what I am going to do.

_As the group turned around to the voice, the shaman death knight knocked into the group. His target was the Night elf. Garona had told him about the miracle she performed. And she surmised that for tonight...she would be vulnerable. It seems his master was right.

 As he hefted his weapon to cut her down the middle from the head down he was blasted from behind. he released his grip on Tyrande and went sailing through the city wall. Jaina had just arrived on the scene overflowing with power. _

​
*Jaina*etain that corpse! Through him I can find this new thr-

_She teleported just in time to avoid the giant blade of Froustmourne from cleaving her. The Lich Queen had decided to strike hard her first night. But with Jaina's bizarrely heightened power she was able to both detect and avoid the killing blow. Garona quickly recovered and went for her secondary target, The Prophet Velen who was busy watching over the detaining of her Death Knight.

 As she charged to strike once more every living thing around the area were teleported away as Jaina had been. This caused the Lich Queen to pause once more. She did not have to wait long as Jaina had returned, easily hefting Doomhammer with one hand. The flowing power around her seemed to have granted her great strength._

*Jaina*: Lich Queen....no. I will not disregard you so easily. Garona...I am going to end you here and now. I am sorry I could not save you.

*Garona/Arthas*:Very brave words...but do you even have a heart to do so? Can you kill the one you used to love. Arthas still lives through this body.

*Jaina*:No...he died a long time ago. And your just the mistake he left behind who has ruined yet another life.

_ The two clashed their mighty weapons against one another. They were dead even in strength, but Garona was more skilled wielding weapons of this sort. This gave her a slight edge over Jaina and she was quick to capitalize on it. But the leader of the alliance wielded magic to help her even out once more.

 But even with all this she knew that Garona could still end her life with a simple mistake. So she attacked the last place she knew she could only win. She used her new found ability granted from her new allies to enter Garona's mind.

 There Jaina found Garona sitting on a throne like chair at the head of a table. Close and on either side of her sat an old look Orc she was not very familiar with....and Arthas._

*Arthas*: You should never have come here Jaina. Once we absorb you....our power will be even greater then Deathwing...or the legion. I am glad you could be so considerate.

*Ner'zhul*:Enough talk let us take her now!

_Jaina prepared herself for both as they rose up quickly with weapons in their hand. The old orc shaman shot demonic flames at her which she deflected, but gave Arthas enough time to cover the ground and reach her with a swing of his blade. She brought up doomhammer to block.

 She hoped this would work. Her plan was to draw these two away from Garona to break their influence on her. Then hopefully she could help stop them. All she could do now was defend herself and work her magic on Garona.

 As the fight went on slowly but surely Garona could feel herself becoming herself once more. The influence that Ner'zhul and Arthas had on her was fading. In front of her she saw Jaina struggling to keep those two from killing her. So the Orc assassin slowly got up and crept up to the closes one.

 Ner'zhul saw the Lich Queen approach quickly at him with sword raised. But was to slow to react before she cut him down in one swing. Arthas had finally gained the upper hand on Jaina when he felt Ner'zhul's presence fade.

Jaina noticed the distracted look on her former lover's face and with the rest of her power blasted a hole through his chest. He gasped and displayed the slightest look of surprise before slowly collapsing on the spot. As his "life" started to fade away he looked at Jaina...finally regaining his humanity.

 With the two now done all the demonic power and influence started to poor into Garona. She and Jaina both knew that Garona had only had a minute at best before she became a monster like those two had become._

*Garona*: please...don't think any different of me.

*Jaina*: I will make sure they know you died a hero....good bye Garona.

_The scene returned the outside world. The combat between the two here had been robotic. But now Jaina sees that the transformation had already begun for Garona. With a sigh Jaina took doomhammer and imbude it with power. Then struck the Orc across her chest. She heard bone break as Garona went sailing back. 

She fell on her back a few meters away, back to her normal self, but now dead. Though she died with a smile on her face. Jaina looked at Garona for awhile longer before she went over to her fallen blade, Frostmourne. Still with a lot of power in the hammer she brought it up once more and down on the blade shattering it.

 Lord Prestor had watched the event from the shadows. He still stood there contemplating just as she tookt he hilt of the broken blade and teleported away.. He had thought after the fight he could do to Jaina what he had just done to Lor'themar Theron. But this power...he would not dare try it in such a lowly form. No....the power she gained could not have just been from the skull...the power she was wielding now._

*Lord Prestor*:It couldn't be....

_He tried to teleport away to his lair far away from here. But quickly found out he could not. So they were here....and knew he was here also. It seemed he had played around for far to long...and now they were here...to take care of him once and for all._


*[Lady Liadrin has killed roflcopter Maive Shadowsong]

[Jaina Proudmore has killed Butō Renjin Garona/Lich Queen]

[Gnome Horde Shaman has been laid back down to rest]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

*Garona Halforcen*-
[Theif]-Can steal from a player at night and during the day.
[Backstab]-can kill a player every 3 nights.
Lich King]-As the Lich king you may revive dead players in the day. Each player you revive gives you an extra vote count during the day and kill at night. can only ressurect every other day.
[Death Knight]-May use one of your Death Knight for a night kill.

*Maiev Shadowsong*-
[Jailer]-May protect someone at night, but in doing so roleblock them at the same time.

*DAY PHASE 6 HAS BEGUN! YOU MAY POST!*


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

who's left? 

inb4 i'm silenced again.


----------



## Jeroen (May 23, 2011)

I died...


----------



## aiyanah (May 23, 2011)

nice job killing rofl after he revealed


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

i don't know what's going on but 

*[vote lynch sarun uchiha]* for voting me :33


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

lol, James. Isn't it obvious what my role is. Even Ivy accidently revealed my role after her death?

I could have killed Buto much earlier as it came down to Ivy and Buto in my suspect list for Garona.

James, I still suspect you as Deathwing.

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 23, 2011)

waiting for my night action results


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

Did someone silience James last night?


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> lol, James. Isn't it obvious what my role is. Even Ivy accidently revealed my role after her death?
> 
> I could have killed Buto much earlier as it came down to Ivy and Buto in my suspect list for Garona.
> 
> ...



no it's not obvious to me as i haven't been keeping track of all this. 

and no i am not deathwing. i am the paladin. 

you must be deathwing


----------



## Gnome (May 23, 2011)

Dead before I could do anything. Anyway, I say Deathwing has this game in the bag.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

Deathwing didn't attempt a kill last night obviously he was rb'd. :33


----------



## aiyanah (May 23, 2011)

how interesting
lol me and cyc both tracked rofl


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

*[change vote lynch toreno]*


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

I roleblocked Narcissus and Death Wing is not shown to be doing anything in he write-up. I believe Death Wing did/attempt a kill every night until last night.

My reason to suspect James was because of his lynch escape. James, what did you do last night? The one who tracks you can confirm it.


----------



## aiyanah (May 23, 2011)

*[change vote lynch james]*
toreno is innocent


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

My actions last night:

roleblock Gnome and Narcissus

Commute myself and aiyanah

Kill Buto


Ivy should be rezzed soon.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

so whoever you did roleblock must be deathwing. 

i assumed raven was the roleblocker  

i escaped the lynch last time because it was a tie? or it wasn't majority i don't know. 

but i was silenced for a second time during that day phase. 

*[vote lynch narcissus]* 

let's just kill deathwing.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

I roleblocked Toreno.


----------



## aiyanah (May 23, 2011)

meh fuck it
narc is probably deathwing
*[change vote lynch narcissus]*


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

remaining players:

sarun uchiha
cycloid
raven rider
james
toreno
narcissus


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Deathwing didn't attempt a kill last night obviously he was rb'd. :33



No Deathwing was not roleblocked. Check the item he holds. And you should understand why his kill failed. But one of his abilities was roleblocked.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No Deathwing was not roleblocked. Check the item he holds. And you should understand why his kill failed. But one of his abilities was roleblocked.



If one of his abilites was roleblocked, doesn't that count as being partial roleblocked.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

yeah I guess so.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

*[change vote lynch narcissus]* Keeping the same vote as of last day phase.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

does he still have a lynch redirect though? he'll probably do it if he can.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> yeah I guess so.



I rest my case.


----------



## aiyanah (May 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha - innocent
cycloid - innocent
raven rider - dunno, likely innocent
james - dunno
toreno - innocent
narcissus - dunno


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> does he still have a lynch redirect though? he'll probably do it if he can.



I can not tell you that.


----------



## Toreno (May 23, 2011)

. 

RR I actually wish you did roleblock me


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

Toreno said:


> .
> 
> RR I actually wish you did roleblock me



I did roleblock you last night phase.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can not tell you that.



eh is this a mod-confirmation that James is not deathwing?


----------



## Toreno (May 23, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I did roleblock you last night phase.



Well it was unsuccessful


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

which probably means he can and he will


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> eh is this a mod-confirmation that James is not deathwing?



yes raven it is


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

VLD, can Deathwing only be killed by lynch? If he can do unlimited redirects, hax hax.


----------



## Toreno (May 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Narcissus]*

For now.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Narcissus]*


----------



## Juri (May 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Narcissus]*

Toreno is Lady Liadrin.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

might as well finish the phase vld


----------



## Juri (May 23, 2011)

He still has to do the write up for ivy's res. I think he's just not online atm. Also something's not right. Can't check from my phone though so till I get home.


----------



## Toreno (May 23, 2011)

Ok, good. Who are all confirmed innocent without a doubt?


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

me, Cycloid, you and Raven are confirmed. James is also confirmed if theory that Deathwing tried to frame him by using lynch redirect is right and more importantly, James claimed Town role Paladin which noone counter claimed.

That leaves Narcissus.


----------



## Narcissus (May 23, 2011)

Anyone stop to think that I was silenced as well? I have not posted for several day phases, which should've resulted in a mod kill. The only way I can still be alive is if I was  silenced.

Meaning one of  two things: either Death Wing can silence two players, or James is lying to look innocent.

Either way, I am not Deathwing.


----------



## Juri (May 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> meh fuck it
> narc is *probably* deathwing
> *[change vote lynch narcissus]*



I thought you were sure. You trolling? 



aiyanah said:


> lol inb4 i did again
> narcissus is deathwing
> someone kill awesome if he's still alive





Narcissus said:


> Anyone stop to think that I was silenced as well? *I have not posted for several day phases, which should've resulted in a mod kill. *The only way I can still be alive is if I was  silenced.
> 
> Meaning one of  two things: either Death Wing can silence two players, or James is lying to look innocent.
> 
> Either way, I am not Deathwing.



This is what i thought was not right. I'll go through the last few phases again and see.


----------



## Toreno (May 23, 2011)

The possibility of silencing two players sounds unbelievable, but it may be possible. 

But I don't believe it.


----------



## Narcissus (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, it is unbelievable, but like I said, if I was simply inactive I would've been mod killed after so much time. And Deathwing has already been proven to be broken as Hell, so it isn't impossible.

Like I said, James could've also been lying in order to frame me. He's a good enough player to pull that off. Silence me, then stop posting to claim silence himself. No one is even sure.


----------



## Awesome (May 23, 2011)

Just


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

lol vld said deathwing was partially roleblocked and sarun targeted narcissus. 

two and two together and that makes him deathwing  

i am not lying. no one has counterclaimed me. i am the paladin. who are you supposed to be narc? oh don't tell me you're gonna claim my role? that'll be two lies please.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, it is unbelievable, but like I said, if I was simply inactive I would've been mod killed after so much time. And Deathwing has already been proven to be broken as Hell, so it isn't impossible.
> 
> Like I said, James could've also been lying in order to frame me. He's a good enough player to pull that off. *Silence me, then stop posting to claim silence himself*. No one is even sure.



oh you. pinning something you did yourself on someone else


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

ok one more write up and probably the last phase write up.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

is this end game?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

​
_With the final confrontation in sight, the small group thought they should then solidify relations between the two nations once and for all. So they sent a few scouts out to search the area where the explosion had happened a day ago. There they found the corpse of the the recently deceased leader of the horde, Thrall. Who was surprisingly not in bad of a condition as it should have been from the bomb. Just a missing limb or two  and burnt off flesh here and there.

 They brought the body back to Tyrande, whose power was back to full after the last day. She hoped she could perform another miracle. She prayed once more to her goddess Elune. It took a lot of power and a longer time...but after hours of praying Thrall stood tall and alive once more. Tyrande had to be taken to her chambers to rest.

 Jaina was there to greet her friend back from the dead. And inform him of how things have progressed since his demise. Thrall took it all in with a nod. Before they took this course of action he had to calm the hearts of his people and the horde. To help them to finally unite once and for all._


*[Tyrande has resurrected Princess Ivy Thrall]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

can thrall kill someone? :33 

he should kill narc so we can end this


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

Ivy-chan is back! :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Deathwing can only die by lynch or Kil'Jaeden...and since one option is gone...


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 23, 2011)

Yay! Thank you for reviving me~
Sadly, I can't kill anyone now after I lost the doomhammer
*
[Vote lynch Narcissus]*

Edit:
Narcissus, if you're not Deathwing, then role reveal.


----------



## Toreno (May 23, 2011)

Role revealing is the only thing that can save you Narc. 

Also, if Narc flips town James is next up.


----------



## Juri (May 23, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Role revealing is the only thing that can save you Narc.
> 
> Also, if Narc flips town James is next up.



More or less what i'm thinking. Role reveal narc.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

how was Deathwing partially roleblocked as VLD says?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

I guess I will end the phase in a couple of hours. anyone want to do vote count?


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

there's no other role narc can reveal since he is deathwing. 



sarun uchiha said:


> how was Deathwing partially roleblocked as VLD says?



vld confirmed that deathwing's kill wasn't roleblocked since he owns that sword/weapon thing whatever but that his other abilities were.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

james --> sarun uchiha --> toreno --> narcissus
raven rider --> toreno --> narcissus
sarun uchiha --> james --> narcissus
aiyanah --> james --> narcissus
toreno --> narcissus
cycloid --> narcissus
princess ivy --> narcissus

narcissus - everyone's votes


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> My actions last night:
> 
> roleblock Gnome and Narcissus
> 
> ...


So you were able to commute and perform actions? That's not how it's supposed to go but oh well. My kill last phase was supposed to have gone through roleblocks anyway since it was done with Frostmourne. VLD can't even keep follow his own rules 

/dead


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> So you were able to commute and perform actions? That's not how it's supposed to go but oh well. My kill last phase was supposed to have gone through roleblocks anyway since it was done with Frostmourne. VLD can't even keep follow his own rules
> 
> /dead



Who did you try to kill.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2011)

Toreno. Got a message saying my kill was roleblocked.

/dead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

ok....so phase ends and no mroe votes. and sorry...but write up in about 5 hours.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

​
_It was time at last.

 They had been waiting for this moment for over 10,000 years. Their revenge and their mercy. For all the evil he had done, they knew it was not all of his doing. Though because of him all this death and destruction had happen.

 Jaina had returned the power they had each given her after she sealed the town off from the destruction that would undoubtedly come. They too added their power to the barrier for their only target was the mad former earth warder, Neltharion. Better known as the new title he had given himself...Deathwing.

 And he stood his ground waiting not to far away from the town. he stared at his 4 adversaries with nothing but his hate. In his As great as they were he was still greater then all of them. The gull of them to approach him now while he was having his fun was, unforgivable._

*Deathwing*:To think you in all your powers could take even me. I guess this was inebittable. Though....I should have taken care of you all a long time ago. Your all not fit to live in my world!

_With that Deathwing took flight towards the sky with the other 4 great aspects. He engaged them all in combat. His power had grown profoundly since is absence and they could all feel it. They had all also weakened themselves a bit by giving some power to Jaina and the barrier. But this was all apart of the plan.

 As if on cue, when the battle seemed it was going to shift completely towards Deathwing, a large tornado struck Deathwing and sent him careening around the sky. It had been summoned by the recently resurrected Horde leader, Thrall. Just as Deathwing seemed to get his barings he was struck by a equally large bolt of lightning across his back. Thrall struck the spot repeatedly before Deathwing's own power dispearced the clouds._

*Deathwing*:I see one death was not enough for you you little insignific-

_Before he could finish he felt a presence on his back. Just as he looked he saw Jaina strike into him a odd looking staff onto his wound from the lightning strikes. then disappear before he could kill her. He then turned just in time to see the other aspects start to circle him, glowing._

*Deathwing*:What nonsense do you attempt now!?

_He immediately got his answers as the other great aspects started to blur around him and feed into the staff their power. The staff then started the shoot the power into him. He felt the power surge into him and started to think how foolish it was of them to do such a thing. Then he started noticing his skin and armor forming more cracks as his power grew uncontrollably.

 He had to start using that power up before it destroyed him...but found he was not able to do so. He had grown exponentially now and found it hard to try and remove such a little object from his great form. Deathwing could only watch in dismay as they kept feeding the power into him._

*Deathwing*:THIS...THIS CAN NOT BE! I AM DEATHWING! I AM THE DESTROYER! I AM THE ONE TO INHERIT THIS WORLD! NONE OF YOU FOOLS ARE FIT TO LIVE IN IT! NONE OF YOU!!!!!!!!!

_The aspects had cleared away themselves, jaina, and Thrall just as the Mad Earth warder exploded in a bright spreading dome of red light. It disintegrated every fragment of the great being and the fragment of demon soul. The dome held saving the town from it's destructive wave but leaving the earth and everything around it scorched.

 The dome came down with it's job done and the aspects set the two heroes down. With their job done they set out back to help field the void left by deathwing. While Jaina and Thrall had to go back and help bring the Alliance and Horde more together for a brighter future._


*[Narcissus Deathwing has Been lynched]*


*ALLIANCE AND HORDE TOWN HAVE WON

GAME OVER!!!!!!!*


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 24, 2011)

We won! Yay We won! 

Nice job everyone~


----------



## Jαmes (May 24, 2011)

i'm so happy i had 3 lives  

congrats to town! i didn't do anything


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2011)

Narcissus redirecting his lynch to me when I could have helped him slaughter more townies and give us independents a chance


----------



## Jαmes (May 24, 2011)

foiled by an independent wad?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

Town would have had a worst time if more the 2 people in the mafia were active.


----------



## Jαmes (May 24, 2011)

inactivity is the bane of mafia teams


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 24, 2011)

So overall.. my kills we're one mafia, one alliance and one horde~ :/

And I'm so glad I was resurrected~
Yay! My character was in the write-up.

Edit: I also noticed, All Mafia were inactive except for Sajin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

I will make sure to do a better job on my metal gear solid game. I know I made a bunch of mistakes on this one.


----------



## Jαmes (May 24, 2011)

i want to host a game again  

i'm thinking of battle realms


----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2011)

nice, another town win to add to the books 
cyc thought i was trolling?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

Sweet we won


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

Yes, We won! We would have won faster if I had picked Buto over Ivy. I was even aware Thrall helped me earlier.

Sorry and well done, Ivy.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Narcissus redirecting his lynch to me when I could have helped him slaughter more townies and give us independents a chance



I honestly had no idea you were the Lich King. 

I had planned to let the Lich King live so the town would focus on him, but you were starting try and call me out, so I killed you.

--

And James, I honored your request to let you live when I was planning to kill you and this is how you repay me? 

I'll remember that.

Great game Vasto. I loved the Deathwing role. So damn broken. If only the thief would've stolen my item. I would've lost some power, but I would've become imortal.


----------



## Jαmes (May 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I honestly had no idea you were the Lich King.
> 
> I had planned to let the Lich King live so the town would focus on him, but you were starting try and call me out, so I killed you.
> 
> ...



your mistake. since i had no idea who you were until this last phase


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

Indeed.

Live and learn. I now know what to do next time.


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

Oh? So we won? Nice.


----------



## Toreno (May 24, 2011)

Good game and awesome job town!


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

My 2nd win, I believe considering I think independents won Cycloid's NEEDLESS game.


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

Well, 3rd maybe because I won twice in Lifemaker's HoU game.

Both Cycloid and Ivy were on the mark and Cycloid's move to take suspicion off James helped me to vote for Narcissus.


----------



## Ishamael (May 24, 2011)

I fucking knew you were scum Narcissus! I targeted you with my roleblock on day 2 and you would have been a goner the next day if WAD hadn't killed me. 

Could you post the abilities of the Deathwing role Vasto?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2011)

yay we won.  we get anything?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I fucking knew you were scum Narcissus! I targeted you with my roleblock on day 2 and you would have been a goner the next day if WAD hadn't killed me.
> 
> Could you post the abilities of the Deathwing role Vasto?



*Deathwing-*
[Manipulator]-May change the vote count from one player to another. After 3 times you have a 50% chance of being discovered. Your chance of being dicovered grows. You can not use it to take lynches off of yourself.
[Silencer]-The player you silence can not talk or vote during the day.
[Paranoid gun owner]-Has a 50% chance to kill anybody that targets you for a kill.
[Arsonist]-At night you can choose to target one player. You can do this for as many as you choose. During the day you may choose to ignite the targets to kill them.
[Deathwing's Hide]-Can only be killed by Kil'jaeden when you do not possess the demon soul. Can only be killed by lynch when you do hold it.
[No ressurection]-Can not be ressurected.



Nova said:


> yay we won.  we get anything?



....a friendly handshake?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Deathwing-*
> [Manipulator]-May change the vote count from one player to another. After 3 times you have a 50% chance of being discovered. Your chance of being dicovered grows. You can not use it to take lynches off of yourself.
> [Silencer]-The player you silence can not talk or vote during the day.
> [Paranoid gun owner]-Has a 50% chance to kill anybody that targets you for a kill.
> ...



 must of been silencing himself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

No....he just never bothered to use the abilities the first few days.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2011)

He silenced me on Day 3


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

VLD, I loved this game. Was relieved I didn't derp too much.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 25, 2011)

If Narcissus hadn't offed Drag so soon my plan would have worked out 

Good game guys.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

I knew it from the beginning. On the second day phase I attacked Narcissus and it failed, well, redirected toward Buto actually.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 25, 2011)

@Sarun: No problem, we still win though~ I knew you are Jaina actually..

And this was an amazing game, VLD. I'll be looking forward for your future games
And James, invite me to the Battle Realms, I like the game too~


----------



## Sarun (May 25, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> @Sarun: No problem, we still win though~ I knew you are Jaina actually..
> 
> And this was an amazing game, VLD. I'll be looking forward for your future games
> And James, invite me to the Battle Realms, I like the game too~


 I knew Thrall knew me, just I didn't know who it was.

And I should have taken hints from your posts calling for former Horde leader to step down.
I was so caught up on killing Garona.

You played very well.


Good game nonetheless, maybe i'll get into WoW because of this.
Looking forward to future games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I will make sure to make the next game better. More easier to read and understand. But after the summer...it will be Metal Gear solid theme. I hope to see most if not all of ya there.


----------

